# Ma non siete preoccupati?



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?



Si il culo di due utenti. Non li abbattono, li ingoiano.


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

si spera che se non sono nostri (vostri) siano quelli della Nato, o questa serve solo per tranciare fili facendo i Top Gun?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Tra ederle e aviano il Veneto è ben protetto 
Ciao


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Io credo chebsiamo proprio nella merda


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tra ederle e aviano il Veneto è ben protetto
> Ciao


Ahahahahahahahhaahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahhah!


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tra ederle e aviano il Veneto è ben protetto
> Ciao


l'Ucraina è vicina


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si il culo di due utenti. Non li abbattono, li ingoiano.



che si dice dalle tue parti? 
hanno tirato su la cler alla base Nato??


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che si dice dalle tue parti?
> hanno tirato su la cler alla base Nato??


Palermo è uno stato a parte..! Domanda al mio compare, lui africano, io itagliano. 


:fischio:


----------



## tullio (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Tremendamente preoccupato. Certo, la possiamo prendere a ridere: ridere non fa mai male. Ma possiamo anche prenderla seriamente. Solo come? Immaginiamo, ad esempio, le proteste in caso di accrescimento deliberato delle spese militari... queste ci possono stare solo se sono nascoste. Immaginiamo anche le proteste, le derisioni, in caso l'Italia avviasse una politica di potenza a livello regionale: saremmo i primi a non prenderci sul serio. 
E' il risultato di due linee logiche: la prima dell'aver delegato tutti i vantaggi e gli svantaggi all'alleato americano, che ci protegge, si prende la responsabilità, all'occasione anche le critiche ma anche, naturalmente, i vantaggi, cosa che viene ovviamente abilmente celata. La seconda: l'aver traformato la politica in discussione sui principi. Per noi non è neanche pensabile la possibilità di una guerra. Così l'unica reazione sono le discussioni sui profughi (a favore, contro; accogliamoli aiutandoli/rifiutiamoli respingendoli... senza neanche porre il problema di quali conseguenze sociali porti la loro presenza e quindi di come gestire il problema) e quelle sulla democrazia (da esportare/imporre/abbandonare ...). La stessa possibilità di un intervento armato è discussa sul piano morale, giuridico ma non politico (e figuriamoci tecnico.militare).
No: non c'è modo di usicre da questa impasse: speriamo che siano gli altri a farlo per noi. E poiché questa è la realtà allora la risata è forse la soluzione migliore (un po' come a Napoli, con la loro millenaria saggezza, dicono che è inutile fare perché tanto per quanto fai non cambia mai nulla). E per ridere la miglioer è ancora quella che tanto l'Isis a Roma nonci arriva, resta imbottigliata sul Grande Raccordo Anulare.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> *Tremendamente preoccupato.* Certo, la possiamo prendere a ridere: ridere non fa mai male. Ma possiamo anche prenderla seriamente. Solo come? Immaginiamo, ad esempio, le proteste in caso di accrescimento deliberato delle spese militari... queste ci possono stare solo se sono nascoste. Immaginiamo anche le proteste, le derisioni, in caso l'Italia avviasse una politica di potenza a livello regionale: saremmo i primi a non prenderci sul serio.
> E' il risultato di due linee logiche: la prima dell'aver delegato tutti i vantaggi e gli svantaggi all'alleato americano, che ci protegge, si prende la responsabilità, all'occasione anche le critiche ma anche, naturalmente, i vantaggi, cosa che viene ovviamente abilmente celata. La seconda: l'aver traformato la politica in discussione sui principi. Per noi non è neanche pensabile la possibilità di una guerra. Così l'unica reazione sono le discussioni sui profughi (a favore, contro; accogliamoli aiutandoli/rifiutiamoli respingendoli... senza neanche porre il problema di quali conseguenze sociali porti la loro presenza e quindi di come gestire il problema) e quelle sulla democrazia (da esportare/imporre/abbandonare ...). La stessa possibilità di un intervento armato è discussa sul piano morale, giuridico ma non politico (e figuriamoci tecnico.militare).
> No: non c'è modo di usicre da questa impasse: speriamo che siano gli altri a farlo per noi. E poiché questa è la realtà allora la risata è forse la soluzione migliore (un po' come a Napoli, con la loro millenaria saggezza, dicono che è inutile fare perché tanto per quanto fai non cambia mai nulla). E per ridere la miglioer è ancora quella che tanto l'Isis a Roma nonci arriva, resta imbottigliata sul Grande Raccordo Anulare.


Strano.


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Tremendamente preoccupato. Certo, la possiamo prendere a ridere: ridere non fa mai male. Ma possiamo anche prenderla seriamente. Solo come? Immaginiamo, ad esempio, le proteste in caso di accrescimento deliberato delle spese militari... queste ci possono stare solo se sono nascoste. Immaginiamo anche le proteste, le derisioni, in caso l'Italia avviasse una politica di potenza a livello regionale: saremmo i primi a non prenderci sul serio.
> E' il risultato di due linee logiche: la prima dell'aver delegato tutti i vantaggi e gli svantaggi all'alleato americano, che ci protegge, si prende la responsabilità, all'occasione anche le critiche ma anche, naturalmente, i vantaggi, cosa che viene ovviamente abilmente celata. La seconda: l'aver traformato la politica in discussione sui principi. Per noi non è neanche pensabile la possibilità di una guerra. Così l'unica reazione sono le discussioni sui profughi (a favore, contro; accogliamoli aiutandoli/rifiutiamoli respingendoli... senza neanche porre il problema di quali conseguenze sociali porti la loro presenza e quindi di come gestire il problema) e quelle sulla democrazia (da esportare/imporre/abbandonare ...). La stessa possibilità di un intervento armato è discussa sul piano morale, giuridico ma non politico (e figuriamoci tecnico.militare).
> *No: non c'è modo di usicre da questa impasse: speriamo che siano gli altri a farlo per noi.* E poiché questa è la realtà allora la risata è forse la soluzione migliore (un po' come a Napoli, con la loro millenaria saggezza, dicono che è inutile fare perché tanto per quanto fai non cambia mai nulla). E per ridere la miglioer è ancora quella che tanto l'Isis a Roma nonci arriva, resta imbottigliata sul Grande Raccordo Anulare.


ma ALMENO puntargli i missili contro, anche quelli delle nostre navi militari, si può fare o no?

sinceramente mi pare il minimo...

[h=3][/h]


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

ma scusate, chi arma questi? non si dovrebbe partire da questo? e poi la minaccia è terroristica, non di esercito regolare, no?
questi poi sono un mix tra setta degli heissesin e i califfi omeyya, sono antistorici!!! qualcuno li sta usando.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma scusate, chi arma questi? non si dovrebbe partire da questo? e poi la minaccia è terroristica, non di esercito regolare, no?
> questi poi sono un mix tra setta degli heissesin e i califfi omeyya, sono antistorici!!! qualcuno li sta usando.


I tagliagole neri sono patetici...come accendono il radar dello scud,la Nato gli manda 200 missili.e gli F16 da Poggio Renatico,piombano a finire il lavoro in 10 minuti.


----------



## drusilla (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> I tagliagole neri sono patetici...come accendono il radar dello scud,la Nato gli manda 200 missili.e gli F16 da Poggio Renatico,piombano a finire il lavoro in 10 minuti.


vedi? meno male, mi hai rassicurato


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> l'Ucraina è vicina


Si in convento abbiamo anche frati ucraini.
Ora...

Leggi qua:http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_aerea_di_Sigonella

Metti che per un puro errore un raudo dell'isis...caschi dentro lì...

E vedi il giorno dopo come si mette...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> I tagliagole neri sono patetici...come accendono il radar dello scud,la Nato gli manda 200 missili.*e gli F16 da Poggio Renatico*,piombano a finire il lavoro in 10 minuti.


Sono svenuto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Tremendamente preoccupato. Certo, la possiamo prendere a ridere: ridere non fa mai male. Ma possiamo anche prenderla seriamente. Solo come? Immaginiamo, ad esempio, le proteste in caso di accrescimento deliberato delle spese militari... queste ci possono stare solo se sono nascoste. Immaginiamo anche le proteste, le derisioni, in caso l'Italia avviasse una politica di potenza a livello regionale: saremmo i primi a non prenderci sul serio.
> E' il risultato di due linee logiche: la prima dell'aver delegato tutti i vantaggi e gli svantaggi all'alleato americano, che ci protegge, si prende la responsabilità, all'occasione anche le critiche ma anche, naturalmente, i vantaggi, cosa che viene ovviamente abilmente celata. La seconda: l'aver traformato la politica in discussione sui principi. Per noi non è neanche pensabile la possibilità di una guerra. Così l'unica reazione sono le discussioni sui profughi (a favore, contro; accogliamoli aiutandoli/rifiutiamoli respingendoli... senza neanche porre il problema di quali conseguenze sociali porti la loro presenza e quindi di come gestire il problema) e quelle sulla democrazia (da esportare/imporre/abbandonare ...). La stessa possibilità di un intervento armato è discussa sul piano morale, giuridico ma non politico (e figuriamoci tecnico.militare).
> No: non c'è modo di usicre da questa impasse: speriamo che siano gli altri a farlo per noi. E poiché questa è la realtà allora la risata è forse la soluzione migliore (un po' come a Napoli, con la loro millenaria saggezza, dicono che è inutile fare perché tanto per quanto fai non cambia mai nulla). E per ridere la miglioer è ancora quella che tanto l'Isis a Roma nonci arriva, resta imbottigliata sul Grande Raccordo Anulare.


Roma è la sede:
Del centro della cristianità.

Vi è la sinagoga più grande d'Europa

Ma basterà convincerli che gli infedeli sono tutti asseragliati a Montecitorio...

Tullio a parte gli scherzi,
Proprio ieri sera mia figlia mostrava le sue paure dopo aver letto certe cose sui giornali, al che le ho letto dei passi di un libro che sto leggendo. E' il libro di Gianni Granzotto su Carlo Magno.

Ora: Abbiamo bisogno di un neo Carlo Magno.

Perchè è dal 700 dopo Cristo che i musulmani cercano di conquistare l'Europa passando da Sicilia e Spagna.

cito Granzotto:
" Cinque poteri soltanto racchiudevano le sorti di chi allora viveva, e di chi dopo di lui sarebbe venuto alla luce della storia. I cinque poteri erano: Bisanzio, il Papa, i Longobardi, i Franchi, Maometto."


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> I tagliagole neri sono patetici...come accendono il radar dello scud,la Nato gli manda 200 missili.e gli F16 da Poggio Renatico,piombano a finire il lavoro in 10 minuti.


Amico io ero in fondo all'Ungheria quando bombardarono Belgrado...ho ben visto con occhi miei che cosa fanno gli yankee...

Pensa che si vedevano nei campi i militari serbi che correvano di qui e di lì, infatti gli americani avevano mandato dei volantini con scritto...ehi voi, uscite dalle caserme, perchè stanotte noi le radiamo tutte al suolo...
e fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno.

Poi saltò fuori la storia che in fondo all'Ungheria stanno tutte le riserve di petrolio, 

Benissimus...assistemmo alla guerra chirurgica...
Fu bombardata tutta la ferrovia da Belgrado fino al confine...

Sembrava di vedere come se fossero passate delle enormi ciumpinare sotto terra a cavar su i binari...

La nostra fortuna non sta certo nelle nostre forze armate, dio le abbia in gloria, ma nell'essere un paese "militarmente occupato" dalla Nato.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Ok ok ok senti hanno occupato Tripoli, ma grazie al casso eh?
Perfino gli italiani ci riuscirono...

CIoè che ci vuole?

Du camion....

Cioè a noi per difenderci ci basta el vecio della montagna...quello che quella volta...per scoprire chi gli fregava le vacche mise in atto una strategia che...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico io ero in fondo all'Ungheria quando bombardarono Belgrado...ho ben visto con occhi miei che cosa fanno gli yankee...
> 
> Pensa che si vedevano nei campi i militari serbi che correvano di qui e di lì, infatti gli americani avevano mandato dei volantini con scritto...ehi voi, uscite dalle caserme, perchè stanotte noi le radiamo tutte al suolo...
> e fu sera e fu mattina primo giorno.
> ...


Non essere disfattista amico...perche'il Colonnello Moschin fa'invidia ai seals...poi la tecnologia'e'sempre Usa,quindi siamo pari.Non a Usa e Russia,e Regno Unito...noi Francia e Germania non ci sono differenza.Io penso che volendo,senza fare decollare niente,si possa distruggerla(isis).


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non essere disfattista amico...perche'il Colonnello Moschin fa'invidia ai seals...poi la tecnologia'e'sempre Usa,quindi siamo pari.Non a Usa e Russia,e Regno Unito...noi Francia e Germania non ci sono differenza.Io penso che volendo,senza fare decollare niente,si possa distruggerla(isis).


Basta mandare in missione le prefiche...
Loro non ci sono certo abituati come noi...e moriranno disperati...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta mandare in missione le prefiche...
> Loro non ci sono certo abituati come noi...e moriranno disperati...




Piaccia o meno ..........Conte number one...........


----------



## Trinità (16 Febbraio 2015)

Se avreste visto un ratto in trappola, forse capireste chi dovrebbe avere paura.
Non è mai chi ha in mano la trappola a fare i versi......ma chi ci sta dentro!
ciao


----------



## Zod (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


C'hanno già pensato gli egiziani a bombardare. Ma io non credo che l'Isis abbia i missili. Negli anni 80 Gheddafi ci lanciò contro due missili e non arrivarono a Lampedusa. Il rischio semmai è il terrorismo, quello arriva dappertutto.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Sono molto più preoccupato per la situazione in Ucraina.
Resto convinto che finora l'Isis è dilagato perché l'Occidente non ha mai fatto realmente nulla di concreto per occuparsene seriamente. In un modo o nell'altro lo hanno visto sempre come una minaccia lontana dai propri confini.
Ora lo scenario cambia un poco. Sono a due passi dall'Europa coi flussi migratori totalmente fuori controllo. Se decidono di affrontare il problema insieme, l'isis sarà costretto a rifugiarsi nelle grotte sulle montagne come i talebani dopo la guerra in Afghanistan. D'altra parte sono male armati e poco addestrati rispetto a un esercito regolare.
Il problema più che altro è come distruggere o isolare il terrorismo a livello globale. Beh..qui alzo le mani. Servono ottime idee e l'accordo di tutti i Paesi del Mondo per una politica estera indirizzata in questo senso. Ma per mettere d'accordo tutte le potenze globali (USA, Germania, Regno Unito, Francia, Russia, Cina, Giappone, i Paesi Arabi, quelli africani ecc..) quante teste bisognerebbe mettere d'accordo? Quante rinunce ogni singolo paese dovrebbe fare? Un bel puzzle. Troppo difficile per venirne a capo.

Buscopann


----------



## tullio (16 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma ALMENO puntargli i missili contro, anche quelli delle nostre navi militari, si può fare o no?


No, non si può. Intanto perché non sapresti contro chi puntarli; poi perché nessuno potrebbe prendersi la briga di puntarli, figuriamoci poi di lanciarli. Non che nonci siano le competenze, non c'è la possibilità politica e nemmeno quella morale. Puntando dei fucili d'assalto hanno messo paura a una lancia della Capitaneria di Porto e le hanno sottratto un gommone...
Del resto, onestamente, non è nemmeno sicuro che un'azione decisa sia conveniente: impegnarsi seriamente significherebbe, oltre a tirarsi addosso gli strali pacifisti, anche sdegnare profondamente sia dei potenziali nemici (ovvero esser certi di subire qualche attacco terrorista, magari solo di un imitatore) sia qualche vicino in qualche modo interessato alla cosa. E trattandosi del Medio Oriente non è sempre chiaro chi siano gli amici e chi i nemici e fino a che punto sono tali. Senza parlare poi dei costi altissimi che un impegno militare comporta. 
No, non si può. 
Le democrazie hanno difficoltà enorme a iniziare i conflitti. Quelle deboli-impotenti, come noi, uno stato satellite degli Usa, ancora di più. E forse è un bene perché hanno ancora maggiori difficoltà a finirli una volta iniziati. 
Basterebbe decidere di avere una politica regionale coerente: ma chi la stabilisce? Ho timore che non ci siano in circolazione nemmeno le competenze per farla.
...ridere per ridere: "aridatece Andreotti"!


----------



## spleen (16 Febbraio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> No, non si può. Intanto perché non sapresti contro chi puntarli; poi perché nessuno potrebbe prendersi la briga di puntarli, figuriamoci poi di lanciarli. Non che nonci siano le competenze, non c'è la possibilità politica e nemmeno quella morale. Puntando dei fucili d'assalto hanno messo paura a una lancia della Capitaneria di Porto e le hanno sottratto un gommone...
> Del resto, onestamente, non è nemmeno sicuro che un'azione decisa sia conveniente: impegnarsi seriamente significherebbe, oltre a tirarsi addosso gli strali pacifisti, anche sdegnare profondamente sia dei potenziali nemici (ovvero esser certi di subire qualche attacco terrorista, magari solo di un imitatore) sia qualche vicino in qualche modo interessato alla cosa. E trattandosi del Medio Oriente non è sempre chiaro chi siano gli amici e chi i nemici e fino a che punto sono tali. Senza parlare poi dei costi altissimi che un impegno militare comporta.
> No, non si può.
> Le democrazie hanno difficoltà enorme a iniziare i conflitti. Quelle deboli-impotenti, come noi, uno stato satellite degli Usa, ancora di più. E forse è un bene perché hanno ancora maggiori difficoltà a finirli una volta iniziati.
> ...


Sai come finisce la faccenda: tira la corda oggi, tirala domani, a prendere piede sono i nazionalismi che sulla paura fondano molto del loro consenso (e allora sono ca..i per tutti).
A spaventare non sono i 4 eseltati dell'IS ma l'immobilismo della macchina occidentale che potrebbe eliminare il problema in 10 giorni ma che continua a cazzeggiare tra pacifismo fuori luogo, divisioni interne ed esterne e paura folle di perdere le proprie prerogative e staus di benessere sociale.
Vedrai che come dice un proverbio delle mie parti -quando l'acqua toccherà il culo si imparerà a nuotare -.


----------



## Zod (16 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Roma è la sede:
> Del centro della cristianità.
> 
> Vi è la sinagoga più grande d'Europa
> ...


C'è poco da scherzare, se danno fuoco a Montecitorio con tutti i politici dentro rischiamo di assistere alla prima grande conversione occidentale all'Islam!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> C'è poco da scherzare, se danno fuoco a Montecitorio con tutti i politici dentro rischiamo di assistere alla prima grande conversione occidentale all'Islam!


Ma intanto mamma rai prende tempo no?
E fatalità manda in onda la fiction sulla Fallaci.
La quale iniziò a rompere i maroni agli islamici nel 1961...suscitando la loro ilarità.
Figuriamoci una donna che va dicendo che si può stare assieme ad un uomo senza dargli figli...figuriamoci.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se avreste visto un ratto in trappola, forse capireste chi dovrebbe avere paura.
> Non è mai chi ha in mano la trappola a fare i versi......ma chi ci sta dentro!
> ciao


Si ma saria giusto spiegare a quelli dell'Isis che in Italia non si spara colpi che la Nato non voglia...
Cioè casso...loro vedono che so...Gomorra alla Tv...e pensano che si spari lì e qui...no?

CIoè sti casso dell'Isis sono ignoranti come capre...e non sanno che siamo tutti discendenti di Abramo no?

Seitano a ritenere che siamo discendenti da Caino...

Quindi che la piantino con la loro mania di mediaticità...

CIoè a loro fare video da mettere in rete gli ha dato alla testa...

Manco sanno sti qui che se vengono in Italia con le tute arancioni la gente pensa che siano quelli delle ambulanze...pardio...

Poi sti qua che si credono di essere chissacchè...i joey blow dell'universo...capitano in veneto e restano di merda...perchè vedono tutti gli islamici da noi convertiti al goto...

E che semo qua che disemo pan e salam...pan e salam...e bon vin...

Qua da noi i marocchini i bestema in dialeto veneto...pardione...altrochè...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2015)

Poi qua semo na manega de gnoranti...
Riva uno dell'Isis suona il campanelo alla veciota...e sta qua fa...ah ma sio quei della pension...xera ora...

Che qua tra Imu...tasi...tari...inps...

Cioè che roba xela sta qua...na nova tassa?


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*

Non sono minimamente preoccupato.Questo è un grande paese....,mi sento sicuro,abbiamo un esercito duro e massiccio.....a me fanno più paura certi italiani...


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Basta mandare in missione le prefiche...
> Loro non ci sono certo abituati come noi...e moriranno disperati...





ok, mi arruolo


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono minimamente preoccupato.Questo è un grande paese....,mi sento sicuro,abbiamo un esercito duro e massiccio.....a me fanno più paura certi italiani...



Ma tanto il veneto è al sicuro. Guarda che miliziani, specchiati:


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tanto il veneto è al sicuro. Guarda che miliziani, specchiati:


Però anche tu.....Metti che uno dell'isis guarda sta foto...cosa può pensare dell'esercito italiano?:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però anche tu.....Metti che uno dell'isis guarda sta foto...cosa può pensare dell'esercito italiano?:rotfl:



Ciao

Ahahahahahahahaha!


Ma come ti vengo certe idee? 



sienne


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però anche tu.....Metti che uno dell'isis guarda sta foto...cosa può pensare dell'esercito italiano?:rotfl:



che almeno un fucile ce lo abbiamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però anche tu.....Metti che uno dell'isis guarda sta foto...cosa può pensare dell'esercito italiano?:rotfl:


Probabilmente si cagheranno addosso.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> ...


Ciao bella.Ma come è venuta l'idea di arruolare certi elementi cazzo....:rotfl:!Sienne questa è l'italia,plotone inquadrato.....,occhiali da sole,barbetta alla cazzo di cane, un jiadista guarda una foto del genere.... cosa cazzo può pensare? Poi magari guarda pure l'altra foto....dove lo stesso elemento sta con un bel maglioncino a quadri, stile post seconda guerra mondiale,rossetto,sguardo intonzo,che paese sto paese....


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> che almeno un fucile ce lo abbiamo?


Certo,ma chi tiene quel fucile fra le mani con una postura che definire scomposta è un eufemismo...è in grado di sparare un colpo?pesa più il fucile che lui.....


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente si cagheranno addosso.


Probabilmente CI cagheranno addosso.


----------



## sienne (17 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

Ahahahahahaha! Oh, porca zozza ... 

Ma cosa avete oggi? Anche free ... oh mamma ... 

C'è del tragico-comico ... 



sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ahahahahahaha! Oh, porca zozza ...
> 
> ...


Più tragico che comico....la stessa cosa che eslamano le amanti del conte quando si tira giù le mutande....molto tragico...e poco comico....:singleeye:


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2015)

Adesso ci ricattano anche....:facepalm:

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/mond...italia-attacca-la-libia_2096023-201502a.shtml


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Adesso ci ricattano anche....:facepalm:
> 
> http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/mond...italia-attacca-la-libia_2096023-201502a.shtml


ti hanno rubato i vestiti?


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti hanno rubato i vestiti?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, stavo cercando di uscire senza farmi vedere....


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Si, stavo cercando di uscire senza farmi vedere....



esci dal retro... ti guardo io le spalle


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


magna tranquilla  non esistono missili libici che possano colpire il nostro paese.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> magna tranquilla  non esistono missili libici che possano colpire il nostro paese.


Anche perchè non si degnano neanche di colpirci...perchè sprecare missili?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tra ederle e aviano il Veneto è ben protetto
> Ciao


il Veneto (e tutto il nord est) è la regione che in caso di conflitto prima di ogni altra verrebbe vaporizzata... ma non certo dai cattivoni dell'ISIS.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche perchè non si degnano neanche di colpirci...perchè sprecare missili?:rotfl::rotfl:


tra le altre cose


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> magna tranquilla  non esistono missili libici che possano colpire il nostro paese.



ne sei sicuro? 
quanti km può fare un missile libico?


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Febbraio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Tremendamente preoccupato. Certo, la possiamo prendere a ridere: ridere non fa mai male. Ma possiamo anche prenderla seriamente. Solo come? Immaginiamo, ad esempio, le proteste in caso di accrescimento deliberato delle spese militari... queste ci possono stare solo se sono nascoste. Immaginiamo anche le proteste, le derisioni, in caso l'Italia avviasse una politica di potenza a livello regionale: saremmo i primi a non prenderci sul serio.
> E' il risultato di due linee logiche: la prima dell'aver delegato tutti i vantaggi e gli svantaggi all'alleato americano, che ci protegge, si prende la responsabilità, all'occasione anche le critiche ma anche, naturalmente, i vantaggi, cosa che viene ovviamente abilmente celata. La seconda: l'aver traformato la politica in discussione sui principi. Per noi non è neanche pensabile la possibilità di una guerra. Così l'unica reazione sono le discussioni sui profughi (a favore, contro; accogliamoli aiutandoli/rifiutiamoli respingendoli... senza neanche porre il problema di quali conseguenze sociali porti la loro presenza e quindi di come gestire il problema) e quelle sulla democrazia (da esportare/imporre/abbandonare ...). La stessa possibilità di un intervento armato è discussa sul piano morale, giuridico ma non politico (e figuriamoci tecnico.militare).
> No: non c'è modo di usicre da questa impasse: speriamo che siano gli altri a farlo per noi. E poiché questa è la realtà allora la risata è forse la soluzione migliore (un po' come a Napoli, con la loro millenaria saggezza, dicono che è inutile fare perché tanto per quanto fai non cambia mai nulla). E per ridere la miglioer è ancora quella che tanto l'Isis a Roma nonci arriva, resta imbottigliata sul Grande Raccordo Anulare.


ieri sul Corriere Galli Della Loggia ha scritto le stesse cose, che condivido.
Sto casino è figlio della grandeur di Sarkozy, appoggiato da Cameron. Dobbiamo ammettere che un bell'appoggio glielo hanno dato anche Napolitano - che insistette per il nostro ok - e la nostra sinistra, convinta che eliminando Gheddafi si sarebbe data una spallata a Berlusca. Adesso Francia e UK dovrebbero sistemare le cose, e noi chiederglielo esplicitamente. Nel mentre, l'unica cosa è mandare le navi al largo della costa libica, per affondare i barconi prima che partano, visto che non sappiamo sequestrarli, e la nostra Guardia Costiera si fra prendere a scappellotti da 4 banditi che fanno soldi a palate sulla povera gente e non intendono di certo dismettere il business.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro?
> quanti km può fare un missile libico?


è da molto che mi sono congedato  ma penso che nel frattempo quella ferraglia che avevano sia solo peggiorata. Sono missili scud di vecchio tipo, derivati dai primi missili balistici tedeschi della seconda guerra mondiale. Qualche centinaio di km al massimo. Tra le altre cose con la tecnologia di oggi sono facilmente individuabili e facili da abbattere prima che possano far danno.
Il pericolo vero è il casino in Ucraina, non i libici.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è da molto che mi sono congedato  ma penso che nel frattempo quella ferraglia che avevano sia solo peggiorata. Sono missili scud di vecchio tipo, derivati dai primi missili balistici tedeschi della seconda guerra mondiale. Qualche centinaio di km al massimo. Tra le altre cose *con la tecnologia di oggi sono facilmente individuabili e facili da abbattere *prima che possano far danno.
> Il pericolo vero è il casino in Ucraina, non i libici.


ecco infatti pensavo proprio a questo: siamo pronti ad abbatterli eventualmente?


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro?
> quanti km può fare un missile libico?


Personalmente non mi preoccupa per niente l'eventuale lancio di missili libici, se mai dovesse accadere, penso che l'operatore che preme quel pulsante sia l'ultima cosa che fa....innescherebbe una serie di ripercussioni internazionali fuori dalla nostra portata.
Sono più preoccupato di singole cellule dormienti o più organizzati gruppi che facciano qualche attentato in casa nostra e, visto gli eventi di questi giorni, non troverei la cosa particolarmente difficile.


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti pensavo proprio a questo: siamo pronti ad abbatterli eventualmente?


la difesa aerea italiana e più in generale della Nato non avrebbe problemi.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi preoccupa per niente l'eventuale lancio di missili libici, se mai dovesse accadere, penso che l'operatore che preme quel pulsante sia l'ultima cosa che fa....innescherebbe una serie di ripercussioni internazionali fuori dalla nostra portata.
> Sono più preoccupato di singole cellule dormienti o più organizzati gruppi che facciano qualche attentato in casa nostra e, visto gli eventi di questi giorni, non troverei la cosa particolarmente difficile.



in effetti abbiamo già avuto la guerra alle porte, nella ex Jugoslavia
quelli però litigavano tra di loro


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma scusate, chi arma questi? non si dovrebbe partire da questo? e poi la minaccia è terroristica, non di esercito regolare, no?
> questi poi sono un mix tra setta degli heissesin e i califfi omeyya, sono antistorici!!! qualcuno li sta usando.


la raccolta fondi è complessa, i soldi ce li hanno: derivano in primis dallo sfruttamento dei pozzi di petrolio nel nord dell'Iraq. Poi da sovvenzioni governative sunnite (tra mille sotterfugi: i nostri "amici" sauditi, che in cambio della promessa di star tranquilli, fanno arrivare "aiuti"). Infine, da raccolte dei musulmani di tutto il mondo: se tanti sono coloro che partono per combattere, sai quanti sono quelli che - comodamente da casa, con Western Union - mandano bonifici?
Inoltre, l'anno scorso l'Occidente mandava armi per la "resistenza siriana" contro Assad. Ovvero: quelli che oggi si incappucciano di nero e decapitano a destra e a manca.
Infine, una buona parte dei riscatti occidentali...mica quelli che vengono liberati, a partire dagli italiani, sono stati liberati con una pacca sulla spalla. Moneta sonante. Le tue tasse servono anche a questo...


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la raccolta fondi è complessa, i soldi ce li hanno: derivano in primis dallo sfruttamento dei pozzi di petrolio nel nord dell'Iraq. Poi da sovvenzioni governative sunnite (tra mille sotterfugi: i nostri "amici" sauditi, che in cambio della promessa di star tranquilli, fanno arrivare "aiuti"). Infine, da raccolte dei musulmani di tutto il mondo: se tanti sono coloro che partono per combattere, sai quanti sono quelli che - comodamente da casa, con Western Union - mandano bonifici?
> Inoltre, l'anno scorso l'Occidente mandava armi per la "resistenza siriana" contro Assad. Ovvero: quelli che oggi si incappucciano di nero e decapitano a destra e a manca.
> Infine, una buona parte dei riscatti occidentali...mica quelli che vengono liberati, a partire dagli italiani, sono stati liberati con una pacca sulla spalla. Moneta sonante. Le tue tasse servono anche a questo...


hanno i soldi. Ok. E i fabbricanti di armi saranno anche italiani. E il petrolio lo compriamo noi perché non ne usciamo visto che preferiamo risparmiare comprando energia economica che investire in diversificare le fonti per avere l'autosufficienza. Gira che ti gira, dobbiamo prendercela con noi stessi. Il male minore è i riscatti, ci mancherebbe che non si prova a salvare gli ostaggi.


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> hanno i soldi. Ok. E i fabbricanti di armi saranno anche italiani. E il petrolio lo compriamo noi perché non ne usciamo visto che preferiamo risparmiare comprando energia economica che investire in diversificare le fonti per avere l'autosufficienza. Gira che ti gira, dobbiamo prendercela con noi stessi. Il male minore è i riscatti, *ci mancherebbe che non si prova a salvare gli ostaggi*.


Certo, ma se le mie tasse devono andare a quelle due rincoglionite di Vanessa e Greta rapite in Siria, capisci che forse la cosa non mi va più bene.


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2015)

Aggiungo che molti produttori di armi (sopratutto americani) hanno i magazzini pieni che strabordano, in qualche modo dovranno smaltirle. C'è una lobby sotto che non hai nemmeno idea...


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Certo, ma se le mie tasse devono andare a quelle due rincoglionite di Vanessa e Greta rapite in Siria, capisci che forse la cosa non mi va più bene.


come se il resto delle tue tasse andasse a finire meglio...


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> come se il resto delle tue tasse andasse a finire meglio...


questo a prescindere


----------



## drusilla (17 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> questo a prescindere


appunto.

E poi The silence of the lambs, il mondo è migliore con te Clarisse (sarà che ho una nipote così)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che almeno un fucile ce lo abbiamo?


Si garand 1942...sai che roba...magari contro un fal 32...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao bella.Ma come è venuta l'idea di arruolare certi elementi cazzo....:rotfl:!Sienne questa è l'italia,plotone inquadrato.....,occhiali da sole,barbetta alla cazzo di cane, un jiadista guarda una foto del genere.... cosa cazzo può pensare? Poi magari guarda pure l'altra foto....dove lo stesso elemento sta con un bel maglioncino a quadri, stile post seconda guerra mondiale,rossetto,sguardo intonzo,che paese sto paese....


Me lo sono sempre chiesto pure io:
Abile di terza per i piedi piatti e la vista...
In ritardo di millenni per l'università...

Ed ebbero perfino il coraggio di chiedermi se volevo fare un altro anno di ferma volontaria perchè gli servivo...

E chiesi loro perchè un povero mentecatto come me...

Mi risposero che ci volevano laureati per certe cose, mica avevano bisogno di minuto mantenimento eh?

QUindi fu proprio la laurea a fottermi, ma risposi loro, che il mio anno sabbatico era decisamente ultimato.

La cosa bella era che c'era la guerra in bosnia e arrivavano i dispacci della Nato.
Dicevano se succede qualcosa voi non intervenite che entriamo in scena noi, infatti non temiamo interesse che entrino in conflitto due paesi confinanti.

E tutto il nostro sbraitare NON SERVE A NIENTE, perchè appunto siamo un paese "occupato" dagli americani...

Ci piaccia o meno...

AHimè a noi ci tocca accontentarci di eroi come Prioli e Davì...monumento nazionale!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> il Veneto (e tutto il nord est) è la regione che in caso di conflitto prima di ogni altra verrebbe vaporizzata... ma non certo dai cattivoni dell'ISIS.


Con la Ederle? Dici?
Guarda che a Vicenza ci sta tutta la base logistica della Nato...
Ed è da Vicenza che si coordinavano le operazioni contro Belgrado.


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Febbraio 2015)

Le armi sono un falso problema. Per lo più sono di fabbricazione russa, leggera. I mezzi pesanti sono di fabbricazione anche occidentale, ma non sono stati venduti (lo Stato Islamico non compra a partita Iva), ma razziati nei depositi abbandonati dell'ex stato irakeno o siriano (fabbricazione russa e cinese) o dati di stramacchio dall'occidente (ua, francia, uk) alla c.d. "resistenza siriana di aleppo", ovvero gli estremisti. Prima che i coglioni capissero che tutto erano tranne combattenti per la libertà.
Sui riscatti, quoto Homer. Anche perchè qualche coglione/a italiano/a che non aveva cambito che Al Nusrah tutto era tranne che per la libertà, c'era eccome.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Aggiungo che molti produttori di armi (sopratutto americani) hanno i magazzini pieni che strabordano, in qualche modo dovranno smaltirle. C'è una lobby sotto che non hai nemmeno idea...


Eh ma sono furbi sai?
Smerciano sempre le armi che a loro non servono più...perchè vetuste e superate...


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Me lo sono sempre chiesto pure io:
> Abile di terza per i piedi piatti e la vista...
> In ritardo di millenni per l'università...
> 
> ...


Tu saresti laureato in cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu saresti laureato in cosa?


E a te cosa interessa?
Fate i cassi tuoi curiosone...

Vai a informarti dalle tue fonti...loro sanno...


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E a te cosa interessa?
> Fate i cassi tuoi curiosone...
> 
> Vai a informarti dalle tue fonti...loro sanno...


Hai scritto tu di essere laureato...quindi dai ,facci ridere....in cosa saresti laureato?vorrei capire all'esercito italiano a cosa servirebbe uno con una laurea come la tua...dai...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu saresti laureato in cosa?


in coglionologia applicata?


----------



## tullio (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro?
> quanti km può fare un missile libico?


In linea di principio credo dispongano, o possano disporre sul piano economico, di armi capaci di raggiungere parte dell'Italia meridionale. Non saprei se Palermo ma sicuramente Ragusa. Più difficile che ciò sia tecnicamente possibile: lanciare un missile è una cosa complessa, non è un tubo con un razzo che accendi e vai via. Gli irakeni, che avevano un'artiglieria missilistica di primo ordine per averla praticata nella guerra con l'Iran, all'inizio della I guerra del Golfo colpirono con relativa precisione Israele e qualcuno che disponesse armi analoghe potrebbe mirare all'Italia dalla Libia. Tuttavia dopo che le strutture irakene (e i tecnici relativi) furono piallate dagli alleati l'Irak ebbe missili solo a parole. C'è da immaginare che le strutture libiche siano ora messe peggio di quelle irakene alla fine della guerra. Sotto quest'aspetto pertanto non sarei preoccupato di attacchi missilistici dalla Libia. 
Resta che politicamente una Libia somalizzata e in balia dell'islam radicale è un incubo...che si aggiunge all'altro, citato da qualcuno, dell'Ukraina... che tempi, porca misera...se penso all'entusiasmo del 1989-91 e guardo il mondo ora...


----------



## Nobody (17 Febbraio 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> In linea di principio credo dispongano, o possano disporre sul piano economico, di armi capaci di raggiungere parte dell'Italia meridionale. Non saprei se Palermo ma sicuramente Ragusa. Più difficile che ciò sia tecnicamente possibile: lanciare un missile è una cosa complessa, non è un tubo con un razzo che accendi e vai via. Gli irakeni, che avevano un'artiglieria missilistica di primo ordine per averla praticata nella guerra con l'Iran, all'inizio della I guerra del Golfo colpirono con relativa precisione Israele e qualcuno che disponesse armi analoghe potrebbe mirare all'Italia dalla Libia. Tuttavia dopo che le strutture irakene (e i tecnici relativi) furono piallate dagli alleati l'Irak ebbe missili solo a parole. C'è da immaginare che le strutture libiche siano ora messe peggio di quelle irakene alla fine della guerra. Sotto quest'aspetto pertanto non sarei preoccupato di attacchi missilistici dalla Libia.
> Resta che politicamente una Libia somalizzata e in balia dell'islam radicale è un incubo...*che si aggiunge all'altro, citato da qualcuno, dell'Ukraina.*.. che tempi, porca misera...se penso all'entusiasmo del 1989-91 e guardo il mondo ora...


io credo che questo sia il vero pericolo... se l'occidente davvero spingerà l'Ucraina all'adesione alla Nato, ci sarà una violenta reazione dei russi, che non tollereranno mai armamenti nucleari americani sulla porta di casa, come d'altronde fecero gli americani nella crisi missilistica cubana.


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io credo che questo sia il vero pericolo... se l'occidente davvero spingerà l'Ucraina all'adesione alla Nato, ci sarà una violenta reazione dei russi, che non tollereranno mai armamenti nucleari americani sulla porta di casa, come d'altronde fecero gli americani nella crisi missilistica cubana.


unica soluzione pacifica,lo smembramento ragionato dell'Ucraina,come si sarebbe dovuto fare con l'Iraq ai tempi.

quindi Rutenia Transcarpatica con la Slovacchia o l'Ungheria,Est Ucraina stile Bielorussia e la parte occidentale dell'Ucraina finanziata stile piano Marshall per farla salire almeno ai livelli di una Boemia.

sugli armamenti nucleari non credo sia aria


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2015)

Sono convinta che il giorno in cui qualche nazione come la Turchia, ad esempio, non avrà più interesse all'esistenza dell'IS, in quattro e quattro otto i territori dove si trovano possono esserne liberati. Il punto è che diverse nazioni gli comprano petrolio di contrabbando a questi. Secondo voi, a parte le ritorsioni contro la Russia, che altro motivo ci sarebbe dietro il calo del prezzo? L'Arabia Saudita ha riserve auree per almeno 15 anni senza vendere un solo barile, ed è sicuramente uno dei paesi che fanno il doppio gioco, come appunto la Turchia, che ne trae più di un vantaggio (fa ll'IS il lavoro sporco contro i curdi). Le organizzazioni criminali organizzate di mezzo mondo stanno lucrando alla grande sullIS, come intermediari. A me preoccupa davvero di più la situazione in Ucraina.


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*Le ultime*

C'è DA PREOCCUPARSI.Il copasir ha allertato il governo....,sembra che l'isis abbia deciso di attaccare l'italia,per la precisione VICENZA E DINTORNI.Solo che a quanto risulta,i terroristi stiano perdendo tempo a pianificare l'attacco perchè non sanno cosa cazzo ci sia da attaccare a Vicenza....,e dove cazzo possa essere vicenza......Resta il fatto che stanno pianificando un attentato alle vacche,alle galline,e al comune di Vicenza,per avere una "grande "risalto mediatico nel mondo....!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono convinta che il giorno in cui qualche nazione come la Turchia, ad esempio, non avrà più interesse all'esistenza dell'IS, in quattro e quattro otto i territori dove si trovano possono esserne liberati. Il punto è che diverse nazioni gli comprano petrolio di contrabbando a questi. Secondo voi, a parte le ritorsioni contro la Russia, che altro motivo ci sarebbe dietro il calo del prezzo? L'Arabia Saudita ha riserve auree per almeno 15 anni senza vendere un solo barile, ed è sicuramente uno dei paesi che fanno il doppio gioco, come appunto la Turchia, che ne trae più di un vantaggio (fa ll'IS il lavoro sporco contro i curdi). Le organizzazioni criminali organizzate di mezzo mondo stanno lucrando alla grande sullIS, come intermediari. A me preoccupa davvero di più la situazione in Ucraina.


Dai, levati.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono convinta che il giorno in cui qualche nazione come la Turchia, ad esempio, non avrà più interesse all'esistenza dell'IS, in quattro e quattro otto i territori dove si trovano possono esserne liberati. Il punto è che diverse nazioni gli comprano petrolio di contrabbando a questi. Secondo voi, a parte le ritorsioni contro la Russia,* che altro motivo ci sarebbe dietro il calo del prezzo?* L'Arabia Saudita ha riserve auree per almeno 15 anni senza vendere un solo barile, ed è sicuramente uno dei paesi che fanno il doppio gioco, come appunto la Turchia, che ne trae più di un vantaggio (fa ll'IS il lavoro sporco contro i curdi). Le organizzazioni criminali organizzate di mezzo mondo stanno lucrando alla grande sullIS, come intermediari. A me preoccupa davvero di più la situazione in Ucraina.



la crisi


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in coglionologia applicata?


No sono laureato in meridionologia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> in coglionologia applicata?


No in meridionologia applicata.

Infatti è sotto l'esercito che scoprii certe realtà...


----------



## oscuro (17 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No sono laureato in meridionologia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti a guardarti...solo al meridione potevi laurearti....comprandotela....:rotfl:!Anche se metti in giro la voce che di lauree ne hai due....ma vabbè....voglio vedere in cosa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti a guardarti...solo al meridione potevi laurearti....comprandotela....:rotfl:!Anche se metti in giro la voce che di lauree ne hai due....ma vabbè....voglio vedere in cosa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma infatti dovetti andare in meridione...al nord non ne vendevano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Io ero incaricato di verificare i documenti prodotti dai militari che chiedevano la lisaac o l'avvicinamento...

E nel corso di laurea avevo studiato che a Caivano con la quinta elementare diventi assessore....e che ivi si guida i camion senza patente...e che ivi anche se hai padre e sette fratelli puoi produrre modelli ex 17 con tanto di timbro comunale, che certificano che sei unico convivente di madre vedova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma siccome prima di inoltrare le domande alla levadife dovevo allegare il messaggio di conferma dei carabinieri...

Capitavano notevoli discordanze...


----------



## sienne (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> la crisi



Ciao

è complesso. La  crisi ha portato ad una diminuzione della domanda ... 
In un certo senso ottimo. Se si riesce a sfruttare delle alternative. 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (17 Febbraio 2015)

Io lascerei che l'isis sbarchi in Sicilia e poi lascerei che la mafia li sciolga nell'acido.......


----------



## tullio (17 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono convinta che il giorno in cui qualche nazione come la Turchia, ad esempio, non avrà più interesse all'esistenza dell'IS, in quattro e quattro otto i territori dove si trovano possono esserne liberati. Il punto è che diverse nazioni gli comprano petrolio di contrabbando a questi. Secondo voi, a parte le ritorsioni contro la Russia, che altro motivo ci sarebbe dietro il calo del prezzo? L'Arabia Saudita ha riserve auree per almeno 15 anni senza vendere un solo barile, ed è sicuramente uno dei paesi che fanno il doppio gioco, come appunto la Turchia, che ne trae più di un vantaggio (fa ll'IS il lavoro sporco contro i curdi). Le organizzazioni criminali organizzate di mezzo mondo stanno lucrando alla grande sullIS, come intermediari. A me preoccupa davvero di più la situazione in Ucraina.



Il Medio Oriente è il Medio Oriente e le fila si intrecciano in modo ...levantino. L'Arabia Saudita ha, tra le latre cose, la necessità di mantenere il controllo sui movimenti islamici al fine di esser credibile come stato guida dell'Islam, e questo significa soldi a tutti, dai Palestinesi ai gruppi moderati sino a quelli più esposti. Allo stesso tempo ha bisogno di prevenire che ali radicali dell'Islam costituiscano un pericolo, a vari livelli, e questo significa che gli stessi gruppi che sono finanziati con una mano sono controllati e a volte combattuti con l'altra. Ha bisogno dell'appoggio americano(senza il quale Saddam se la sarebbe pappata) ma non può schierarsi apertamente con gli Usa. Ha bisogno di vendere il petrolio ma anche di controllarne i prezzi; ha bisogno di controllare i mari attorno ma anche di non emergere come superpotenza regionale al fine di non spaventare i vicini; ha bisogno di una Siria amica ma non può appoggiare il regime... praticamente, trasponendo una frase di Guglielmo a Bismarck, sta a cavallo e gioca con 5 palle lanciandole in aria e raccogliendole tutte. Analogo il discorso sulla Turchia, che cavalca un paio di tigri contemporaneamente e rischia parecchio a sua volta. 
Qui, nel Levante, i desideri di potenze regionali di emergere, ciascuna in concorrenza con le altre, potrebbero presto collegarsi con le inquietudini di masse marginalizzate e produrrre una crisi davvero esplosiva. Le spese militari stanno impazzando e la finanza internazionale si frega le mani. Presto qualcuno avrà la bomba atomica e, dopo non molto, ad averla saranno in parecchi. E saranno guai.
L'Ucraina è solo più lontana: una crisi che è esplosa perché dei demagoghi da strapazzo hanno preso le mani ai loro capi trascinandoli in una questione che non avevano previsto e, nei termini attuali, nemmeno desiderato. Le opinioni pubbliche sono pericolose... c'è da sperare che le diplomazie tradizionali capiscano...quello che vogliono...appunto, non ci resta che scherzarci sopra. Meno male che c'è il Conte


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono molto più preoccupato per la situazione in Ucraina.
> Resto convinto che finora l'Isis è dilagato perché l'Occidente non ha mai fatto realmente nulla di concreto per occuparsene seriamente. In un modo o nell'altro lo hanno visto sempre come una minaccia lontana dai propri confini.
> Ora lo scenario cambia un poco. Sono a due passi dall'Europa coi flussi migratori totalmente fuori controllo. Se decidono di affrontare il problema insieme, l'isis sarà costretto a rifugiarsi nelle grotte sulle montagne come i talebani dopo la guerra in Afghanistan. D'altra parte sono male armati e poco addestrati rispetto a un esercito regolare.
> Il problema più che altro è come distruggere o isolare il terrorismo a livello globale. Beh..qui alzo le mani. Servono ottime idee e l'accordo di tutti i Paesi del Mondo per una politica estera indirizzata in questo senso. Ma per mettere d'accordo tutte le potenze globali (USA, Germania, Regno Unito, Francia, Russia, Cina, Giappone, i Paesi Arabi, quelli africani ecc..) quante teste bisognerebbe mettere d'accordo? Quante rinunce ogni singolo paese dovrebbe fare? Un bel puzzle. Troppo difficile per venirne a capo.
> ...


Molto bello questo discorso ma l isis è tecnologico.
Non sono quattro sci ammantati.
Hanno petrolio. Banche e laureati a manetta.
Quello che vediamo è la prima linea dei tagliagole.
Dietro c è uno stato che usa molto bene la tecnologia 
Sono organizzati e senza problemi di soldi.
È questo che fa paura.


----------



## Zod (17 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono convinta che il giorno in cui qualche nazione come la Turchia, ad esempio, non avrà più interesse all'esistenza dell'IS, in quattro e quattro otto i territori dove si trovano possono esserne liberati. Il punto è che diverse nazioni gli comprano petrolio di contrabbando a questi. Secondo voi, a parte le ritorsioni contro la Russia, che altro motivo ci sarebbe dietro il calo del prezzo? L'Arabia Saudita ha riserve auree per almeno 15 anni senza vendere un solo barile, ed è sicuramente uno dei paesi che fanno il doppio gioco, come appunto la Turchia, che ne trae più di un vantaggio (fa ll'IS il lavoro sporco contro i curdi). Le organizzazioni criminali organizzate di mezzo mondo stanno lucrando alla grande sullIS, come intermediari. A me preoccupa davvero di più la situazione in Ucraina.


Venti anni fa il petrolio stava intorno ai 20 dollari al barile. L'impennata è stata provocata dalle guerre in medioriente, dalla politica dei prezzi dell'Arabia Saudita, dallo sviluppo dei mercati asiatici, in particolare la Cina. Poi sono arrivate le energie alternative, la crisi, e soprattutto il fraking. Cina e USA sono tornati ad essere grandi produttori, quindi forte aumento dell'offerta e domanda in calo. Il prezzo giusto dovrebbe essere tra i 30 e i 60 dollari almeno per 5 anni. Di fatto si potrebbe fare anche a meno anche del petrolio arabo. Penso che il petrolio a 100 dollari non lo rivedremo più. A meno che non vietino il fraking.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Molto bello questo discorso ma l isis è tecnologico.
> Non sono quattro sci ammantati.
> Hanno petrolio. Banche e laureati a manetta.
> Quello che vediamo è la prima linea dei tagliagole.
> ...


Dietro la prima linea è veramente difficile capire chi ci sia, nel senso che più ti allontani da quella e più l'Isis diventa un'entità semi-astratta, i cui confini sfumano nell'etere di qualche Paese Arabo magari ufficialmente schierato a fianco dell'Occidente oppure convergono addirittura con gli interessi economici di qualche super potenza mondiale. Chissà. E' molto difficile stabilire cosa ci sia dietro la prima linea di uno Stato terroristico che non esiste nemmeno, i cui confini non si possono tracciare e che di fatto coincidono con quelli del Pianeta Terra.
Di fatto, se fai fuori la prima linea, non è che distruggi l'Isis. Così come non hai risolto il problema dei Talebani in Afghanistan riconquistando Kabul. Ma sta di fatto che la prima linea ha rotto decisamente i maroni e come ha scritto già qualcun altro, a preoccupare è soprattutto l'immobilismo dell'Occidente di fronte a una minaccia che potrebbe essere fortemente ridimensionata, se una volta tanto ognuno mettesse da parte i singoli interessi personali. 
E' questo immobilismo che fa dilagare il fenomeno, che altrimenti non troverebbe terreno fertile.
Preoccupa molto di più questo dell'Isis stesso. E se l'Occidente non riesce a mettersi d'accordo per allontanare la minaccia di quattro cretini esaltati, pensa come andrà a finire in Ucraina..

Buscopann


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Molto bello questo discorso ma l isis è tecnologico.
> Non sono quattro sci ammantati.
> Hanno petrolio. Banche e laureati a manetta.
> *Quello che vediamo è la prima linea dei tagliagole.*
> ...



ma infatti le efferatezze che fa l'isis si sono sempre fatte nei secoli dei secoli, e anche di peggio, ad es. nell'antica Roma la pena per i parricidi consisteva nel culleus, cioè essere gettati nel Tevere cuciti in un sacco insieme a un cane, una scimmia, un gallo e una vipera, la differenza è la diffusione mediatica volta a terrorizzare il resto del mondo... alla fine quanti saranno questi tizi? sono pochi che però hanno già invaso l'informazione e il modo di farla, i regimi ad es. di solito negano fortemente le epurazioni, almeno fuori dai confini, questi invece ne fanno uno strumento di terrore, senza confini


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti le efferatezze che fa l'isis si sono sempre fatte nei secoli dei secoli, e anche di peggio, ad es. nell'antica Roma la pena per i parricidi consisteva nel culleus, cioè essere gettati nel Tevere cuciti in un sacco insieme a un cane, una scimmia, un gallo e una vipera, la differenza è la diffusione mediatica volta a terrorizzare il resto del mondo... alla fine quanti saranno questi tizi? sono pochi che però hanno già invaso l'informazione e il modo di farla, i regimi ad es. di solito negano fortemente le epurazioni, almeno fuori dai confini, questi invece ne fanno uno strumento di terrore, senza confini


Speravo progredissimo. 

Magari fossero pochi.  Hanno preso varie citta' in Siria Iraq e Libia e vicini  villaggi in Egitto.  

Si sono impadroniti dei mezzi di comunicazione radio e tv.  Buttando fuori tutti quelli che ci lavoravano regolarmente.

Hanno occupato pure l'ente pensionistico  a Tripoli.  

Sembra dispongano di circa 2 miliardi di dollari. Commerciano  in nero petrolio.  Armi   a gogo.  Fanno davvero  paura.

Naturalmente si autofinanziano anche con rapimenti e ricatti e aiuti da personaggi oscuri.  

L'errore e' stato proprio pensare a piccoli gruppi di esaltati,  sottovalutare per anni il  problema.  

Non  penso  che l'Egitto si stia divertendo con i bombardamenti degli ultimi giorni.   

Per non parlare dei fanatici che agiscono di propria iniziativa in giro per l'Europa. 

Paura pura.  Nessuno puo' essere sicuro di non incappare in un fanatico armato. Magari bevendo un caffe' al bar di una stazione.


----------



## Zod (18 Febbraio 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io lascerei che l'isis sbarchi in Sicilia e poi lascerei che la mafia li sciolga nell'acido.......


Idea!!

Costruiamo un muro in mezzo al mare, tra Sicilia e Libia e chiamiamolo "Mose VS Maometto 1 a 0"


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono convinta che il giorno in cui qualche nazione come la Turchia, ad esempio, non avrà più interesse all'esistenza dell'IS, in quattro e quattro otto i territori dove si trovano possono esserne liberati. Il punto è che diverse nazioni gli comprano petrolio di contrabbando a questi. *Secondo voi, a parte le ritorsioni contro la Russia, che altro motivo ci sarebbe dietro il calo del prezzo? *L'Arabia Saudita ha riserve auree per almeno 15 anni senza vendere un solo barile, ed è sicuramente uno dei paesi che fanno il doppio gioco, come appunto la Turchia, che ne trae più di un vantaggio (fa ll'IS il lavoro sporco contro i curdi). Le organizzazioni criminali organizzate di mezzo mondo stanno lucrando alla grande sullIS, come intermediari. A me preoccupa davvero di più la situazione in Ucraina.


fondamentalmente l'iperproduzione petrolifera saudita provoca alcuni effetti internazionali: affossa il rublo, demolisce le nuove compagnie americane di cracking, agevola i paesi occidentali che devono comprarlo. Visti gli effetti, si può risalire alle cause di questa scelta.


----------



## oscuro (18 Febbraio 2015)

*Allerta 2*

Confermo quello che ho scritto ieri:siamo in allerta 2,sembra che l'isis stia per attaccare l'italia,obbiettivo vicenza.Sembra che stiano ancora cercando di capire dove cazzo si trova e dove cazzo fare l'attentato a vicenza,da quello che mi risulta in un ovile.....,prendendo in ostaggio 4 galline,3 vacche e 5 pecore.!Staremo a vedere.Io sono preoccupato per quelle povere galline....!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Confermo quello che ho scritto ieri:siamo in allerta 2,sembra che l'isis stia per attaccare l'italia,obbiettivo vicenza.Sembra che stiano ancora cercando di capire dove cazzo si trova e dove cazzo fare l'attentato a vicenza,da quello che mi risulta in un ovile.....,prendendo in ostaggio 4 galline,3 vacche e 5 pecore.!Staremo a vedere.Io sono preoccupato per quelle povere galline....!


AHAHAAHAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Confermo quello che ho scritto ieri:siamo in allerta 2,sembra che l'isis stia per attaccare l'italia,obbiettivo vicenza.Sembra che stiano ancora cercando di capire dove cazzo si trova e dove cazzo fare l'attentato a vicenza,da quello che mi risulta in un ovile.....,prendendo in ostaggio 4 galline,3 vacche e 5 pecore.!Staremo a vedere.Io sono preoccupato per quelle povere galline....!



in qualità di abitante provinciale, ti avviso che abbiamo già nascosto gli animali da cortile in soffitta


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Confermo quello che ho scritto ieri:siamo in allerta 2,sembra che l'isis stia per attaccare l'italia,obbiettivo vicenza.Sembra che stiano ancora cercando di capire dove cazzo si trova e dove cazzo fare l'attentato a vicenza,da quello che mi risulta in un ovile.....*,prendendo in ostaggio 4 galline,3 vacche e 5 pecore.*!Staremo a vedere.*Io sono preoccupato per quelle povere galline.*...!


gli tireranno il collo al grido di Allah Akbar e poi se le faranno alla terrorista, che è una variante della cacciatora :condom: le pecore... beh... beh.... beeeeeeee :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Venti anni fa il petrolio stava intorno ai 20 dollari al barile. L'impennata è stata provocata dalle guerre in medioriente, dalla politica dei prezzi dell'Arabia Saudita, dallo sviluppo dei mercati asiatici, in particolare la Cina. Poi sono arrivate le energie alternative, la crisi, e soprattutto il fraking. Cina e USA sono tornati ad essere grandi produttori, quindi forte aumento dell'offerta e domanda in calo. Il prezzo giusto dovrebbe essere tra i 30 e i 60 dollari almeno per 5 anni. Di fatto si potrebbe fare anche a meno anche del petrolio arabo. Penso che il petrolio a 100 dollari non lo rivedremo più. A meno che non vietino il fraking.


Ammetterai che l'impennata del prezzo è anche dovuta ad un costante aumento di richiesta...
In vent'anni in Italia quanto è aumentato il numero dei veicoli circolanti?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2015)

:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:

[video=youtube;tsRmb1mzXk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsRmb1mzXk0[/video]


----------



## Homer (18 Febbraio 2015)

Il Sig. Bernard Foucault si starà girando nella tomba.....:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Il Sig. Bernard Foucault si starà girando nella tomba.....:facepalm::facepalm:


non ho capito come faranno a lanciare i missili, deve essere complicatissimo con questa teoria del bicchiere
meglio così


----------



## Homer (18 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito come faranno a lanciare i missili, deve essere complicatissimo con questa teoria del bicchiere
> meglio così



Te l'ho detto che puoi stare tranquilla....

Per centrare il Piemonte dalla Libia, basta un'alitata sulla punta del missile e sulla distanza l'errore te lo farebbe finire in  Svizzera (scusa Sienne :rotfl, certo che se però usano i bicchieri il discorso cambia.....


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:
> 
> [video=youtube;tsRmb1mzXk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsRmb1mzXk0[/video]


vabbè col povero Galilei qualche secolo fa ci ha provato pure il papa... per fortuna da noi c'è stata la rivoluzione francese, e lo spirito scientifico si è affermato.
Proprio vero che le religioni dicono tutte le stesse vaccate.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2015)

lasciamo perdere la mattanza francese,che peraltro è venuta ben dopo Galileo.

Il problema è che l'Islam sta tornando indietro.   e noi pure,sebbene in altro senso


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè col povero Galilei qualche secolo fa ci ha provato pure il papa... per fortuna da noi c'è stata la rivoluzione francese, e lo spirito scientifico si è affermato.
> Proprio vero che le religioni dicono tutte le stesse vaccate.



il Papa ci ha provato a suo tempo perchè allora tutti credevano che il sole girasse intorno al Vaticano
dopo secoli e secoli questo iman per di più insegnante non è paragonabile a credo NESSUNO:singleeye:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto che puoi stare tranquilla....
> 
> *Per centrare il Piemonte dalla Libia*, basta un'alitata sulla punta del missile e sulla distanza l'errore te lo farebbe finire in  Svizzera (scusa Sienne :rotfl, certo che se però usano i bicchieri il discorso cambia.....



un momento! avevate detto che i missili libici possono fare solo qualche centinaio di km!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> un momento! avevate detto che i missili libici possono fare solo qualche centinaio di km!


AhahahahHAHHAhahahHAahhHAhAHhhahHAhahHAhahhah!


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere la mattanza francese,che peraltro è venuta ben dopo Galileo.
> 
> Il problema è che l'Islam sta tornando indietro.   e noi pure,sebbene in altro senso


la mattanza francese (e gli illuministi che la ispirarono) ti permette di usare un pc e scrivere qui sopra... altro che lasciamola perdere.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> un momento! avevate detto che i missili libici possono fare solo qualche centinaio di km!


t'ho detto de magnà tranquilla


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahahHAHHAhahahHAahhHAhAHhhahHAhahHAhahhah!



mi fa piacere notare che la Libia non ti fa perdere il buon umore...


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> t'ho detto de magnà tranquilla



ma homer è un tecnico preparatissimo!


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la mattanza francese (e gli illuministi che la ispirarono) ti permette di usare un pc e scrivere qui sopra... altro che lasciamola perdere.


mi è sufficiente quello che è successo il 4 luglio e non il 14 per essere libero.

la mattanza più che la legge del Sospetto non ha introdotto nel mondo.

ma non è questo il nodo del contendere.   il problema sono le dichiarazioni di una Muna AbuSulayman,fatte l'altra sera e non secoli fa,per riflettere sul destino del mondo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto che puoi stare tranquilla....
> 
> Per centrare il Piemonte dalla Libia, basta un'alitata sulla punta del missile e sulla distanza l'errore te lo farebbe finire in Svizzera (scusa Sienne :rotfl, certo che se però usano i bicchieri il discorso cambia.....


Altro che missili, speriamo solo che non riescano ad impossessarsi di qualche Mig. Avremmo già dato abbondantemente.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi è sufficiente quello che è successo il 4 luglio e non il 14 per essere libero.
> 
> la mattanza più che la legge del Sospetto non ha introdotto nel mondo.
> 
> ma non è questo il nodo del contendere.   il problema sono le dichiarazioni di una Muna AbuSulayman,fatte l'altra sera e non secoli fa,per riflettere sul destino del mondo


io credo che l'ISIS (che tra le altre cose abbiamo creato, finanziato ed armato noi occidentali) non influirà di una virgola sul destino del mondo, che si deciderà su ben altre questioni.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma homer è un tecnico preparatissimo!


e tu continua a magnà


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io credo che l'ISIS (che tra le altre cose abbiamo creato, finanziato ed armato noi occidentali) non influirà di una virgola sul destino del mondo, che si deciderà su ben altre questioni.


il benaltrismo non aiuta


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Prima Segni, poi Bossi, poi Silvio, poi Prodi, poi Monti, poi Renzi, adesso l'Isis. Tutti promettono di cambiare l'Italia, ma poi una volta che hanno il culo sulla poltrona si fanno i cazzi loro. Tranquilla che non cambia nulla nemmeno stavolta.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il benaltrismo non aiuta


neanche il celodurismo cieco.


----------



## perplesso (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> neanche il celodurismo cieco.


non vedo celoduristi in giro.   vedo solo un governo imbelle che non farà assolutamente niente nemmeno dopo un attacco su suolo italiano.

e non credo neppure ad attacchi di missili o altre cose.   non ne vedo le condizioni dal punto di vista militare.

vedo un esodo biblico di migranti che non sapremo gestire e che può degenerare in qualcosa di ingovernabile.

questo trovo sia preoccupante


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non vedo celoduristi in giro.   vedo solo un governo imbelle che non farà assolutamente niente nemmeno dopo un attacco su suolo italiano.
> 
> e non credo neppure ad attacchi di missili o altre cose.   non ne vedo le condizioni dal punto di vista militare.
> 
> ...


non vedo nemmeno benaltristi, ma solo voglia di capire senza seguire ciecamente i mainstream dell'informazione. L'attacco militare al suolo italiano è appunto una barzelletta, l'esodo biblico di disperati purtroppo no... e non è risolvibile se non con una diversa politica internazionale che si occupi veramente di quei paesi disgraziati. Cosa che difficilmente succeder, visto che al contrario abbiamo disgregato quei regimi laici (tranne la Siria di Assad, ma solo grazie all'intervento di Putin) che tenevano sotto controllo questi fanatici religiosi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo un esodo biblico di migranti che non sapremo gestire e che può degenerare in qualcosa di ingovernabile.


Io lo auspico. 1) perché ci metto poco a diventare cittadino Svizzero 2) perché sono curioso di vedere cosa succede a dar credito a quelli che continuano a sostenere che dobbiamo accogliere tutti, sempre e comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io lo auspico. 1) perché ci metto poco a diventare cittadino Svizzero 2) perché sono curioso di vedere cosa succede a dar credito a quelli che continuano a sostenere che dobbiamo accogliere tutti, sempre e comunque.


Ricordati se valichi che però te devi comprà pure un bunker antiatomico e tipo trecento franchi di beni di prima sopravvivenza a lunga scadenza.


----------



## zanna (19 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non vedo celoduristi in giro.   vedo solo un governo imbelle che non farà assolutamente niente nemmeno dopo un attacco su suolo italiano.
> 
> e non credo neppure ad attacchi di missili o altre cose.   non ne vedo le condizioni dal punto di vista militare.
> 
> ...


Già ... come diceva tanto tanto tempo fa un mio zio "l'è tutta una questione di baffi!!"


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io lo auspico. 1) perché ci metto poco a diventare cittadino Svizzero 2) perché sono curioso di vedere cosa succede a dar credito a quelli che continuano a sostenere che dobbiamo accogliere tutti, sempre e comunque.




Ricordo anni fa'un'intervista agli immigrati clandestini.Veniva chiesto loro,perche'Italia e non Spagna,che dal Marocco e'vicinissima...Risposta''perche'marina spagnola ci da'l'alt e se non ci fermiamo spara'' e se andate a Gibilterra????
''peggio ci sono gli Inglesi,che prima sparano poi danno l'altola''........ Italiano  buono...non spara ,porta acqua e cibo-


----------



## Homer (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma homer è un tecnico preparatissimo!


Grazie grazie, se mi mandi il tuo cell in Mp, ci provo anche con te.:condom:


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2015)

*SI...............*

Ragazzi ho una novità.Sembra che sia imminente un attacco dell'isis a Vicenza.Si sono decisi.Sono riusciti a trovarla sulla cartina,e si sono informati sull'esistenza di un comune a vicenza...e sembra ci sia....Hanno deciso di andarci disarmati,ma con le vesciche molto piene,con l'intenzione di pisciare soronamente in faccia al sindaco di Vicenza,e sembra che in quel paesanozzo ci sia pure un sindaco......,eletto da un barista,tre pastori ed un coglione che suona l' l'organo.Sembra sia arrivata un informativa al comune di vicenza, hanno deciso di rafforzare la sicurezza,mettendo 4 pecore e 2 vacche all'entrata.Insomma prepariamoci...Vicenza è sotto attacco...ci saranno pisciate a catinelle....!


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Oh vabbè. Prendetevela con i governi europei che non fanno entrare gli immigrati: Germania in primis. Che pensate davvero che gli immigrati vogliano rimanere in Italia??? Vogliono il noooord!
Poi siete antistorici. Non si può mettere porte al mare. En attendant les barbares


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Oh vabbè. Prendetevela con i governi europei che non fanno entrare gli immigrati: Germania in primis. Che pensate davvero che gli immigrati vogliano rimanere in Italia??? Vogliono il noooord!
> Poi siete antistorici. Non si può mettere porte al mare. En attendant les barbares



Mettere le porte no,  andarli a prendere a 20 miglia dalla Libia e' invece discutibile.  Lo dovrebbe fare l'intera Europa o nessuno, non una singola nazione. 

In quanto alla Germania ne ha piu' di noi.  E' il sistema produttivo ed abitativo che li e' gestito meglio.  

NON arrivano solo  via mare. 

Stiamo  pagando gli errori degli ultimi 50  anni.  

A cominciare dai centri immigrati di Lampedusa e Pozzallo non adeguati all'accoglienza.  

Troppa gente che mangia sulle teste di questi poveri cristi.

Chi non scapperebbe   viste le condizioni  dei loro Paesi?


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sono forza di lavoro giovane. Tanta voglia di farcela. Tra di loro non ci sono i geeg robot mascherati di nero tagliagole, questi rischiano la morte in mare. Pensateci un po, su, che ce la fate. Smettiamo di derubare le loro ricchezze: terre, minerali, giovani, e forse rimarrano nella loro terra, di cui escono per disperazione.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ricordo anni fa'un'intervista agli immigrati clandestini.Veniva chiesto loro,perche'Italia e non Spagna,che dal Marocco e'vicinissima...Risposta''perche'marina spagnola ci da'l'alt e se non ci fermiamo spara'' e se andate a Gibilterra????
> ''peggio ci sono gli Inglesi,che prima sparano poi danno l'altola''........ Italiano  buono...non spara ,porta acqua e cibo-



vero, ma purtroppo la notoria grande ospitalità degli italiani in questo caso non c'entra nulla, l'accoglienza è un affare mafioso di enormi proporzioni


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono forza di lavoro giovane. Tanta voglia di farcela. Tra di loro non ci sono i geeg robot mascherati di nero tagliagole, questi rischiano la morte in mare. Pensateci un po, su, che ce la fate.* Smettiamo di derubare le loro ricchezze:* terre, minerali, giovani, e forse rimarrano nella loro terra, di cui escono per disperazione.



veramente i primi che li svendono sono i LORO capi, spesso in un delirio di assurde lotte tribali
dovrebbero appenderli, come abbiamo fatto noi e tanti altri prima di noi


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero, ma purtroppo la notoria grande ospitalità degli italiani in questo caso non c'entra nulla, l'accoglienza è un affare mafioso di enormi proporzioni


Quoto


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente i primi che li svendono sono i LORO capi, spesso in un delirio di assurde lotte tribali
> dovrebbero appenderli, come abbiamo fatto noi e tanti altri prima di noi


Perché noi le vogliamo e paghiamo. Predatori. Che schifo la razza umana.


----------



## Caciottina (19 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Molto bello questo discorso ma l isis è tecnologico.
> Non sono quattro sci ammantati.
> Hanno petrolio. Banche e laureati a manetta.
> Quello che vediamo è la prima linea dei tagliagole.
> ...


Vero.
Ti basti pensare che possono permettersi di pubblicare richieste di lavoro per insegnanti di inglese per i combattenti del futuro.
Manco ti sto a dire quelli che partono da qui...quanti...negli ultimi tre giorni a heathrow hanno fermato delle donne gia ricercate per terrorismo che arrivavano dalla tirchia che senza tanti fronzoli dichiarano (ma cosi tanti altri) Che possono anche fermare loro ma nn chi si è gia organizzato internamente.
Io sono alcune settimane che in city vedo militari e e altri con i mitra..


----------



## Cattivik (20 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Più dei missili ho paura di eventuali invasati che magari non passandosela bene o non trovando quello che avevano sperato danno fuori di capoccia e colpiscono come mine impazzite...

Cattivik


----------



## Zod (22 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente i primi che li svendono sono i LORO capi, spesso in un delirio di assurde lotte tribali
> dovrebbero appenderli, come abbiamo fatto noi e tanti altri prima di noi


https://vimeo.com/31188912


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> https://vimeo.com/31188912


Sventola la bandiera sul colosseo...


----------



## Zod (22 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sventola la bandiera sul colosseo...


O si tratta di un grande bluff (i filmati dell'ISIS sembrano tutti falsi), oppure siamo veramente nella cacca. Questi non solo sono incazzati come faine, ma hanno anche ragione di esserlo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sventola la bandiera sul colosseo...


ma che patetiche cazzate... tra un po' uscirà la foto della black flag nel mare della tranquillità :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Febbraio 2015)

*Amico*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma che patetiche cazzate... tra un po' uscirà la foto della black flag nel mare della tranquillità :singleeye:



Dai,che questo è un grande paese....possiamo stare tutti tranquilli no?prefetto contro sindaco,sindaco contro questore e prefetto,sindaco contro min. interni,ma tutti sempre e comunque al loro posto.D'altronde questa è l'italia no?si caricava?quelli come ZOD a SFASCIARE IL CAZZO..... POLIZIA FASCISTA,CI VUOLE IL DIALOGO...!NON SI CARICA?POLIZIA IMPAURITA.... OSTAGGIO di qualche cialtrone,questo PAESE DI MERDA SI MERITA QUESTO.


----------



## Nobody (22 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai,che questo è un grande paese....possiamo stare tutti tranquilli no?prefetto contro sindaco,sindaco contro questore e prefetto,sindaco contro min. interni,ma tutti sempre e comunque al loro posto.D'altronde questa è l'italia no?si caricava?quelli come ZOD a SFASCIARE IL CAZZO..... POLIZIA FASCISTA,CI VUOLE IL DIALOGO...!NON SI CARICA?POLIZIA IMPAURITA.... OSTAGGIO di qualche cialtrone,questo PAESE DI MERDA SI MERITA QUESTO.


amico mio, io sono dalla parte del singolo agente... che ha il sangue freddo di vedere un marcione ubriaco olandese sfasciare la barcaccia e restare sulla linea aspettando gli ordini. Mi fanno schifo i capi, ministri prefetti questori... opportunisti, appiccicati alle sedie, come tutti quelli che comandano questo paese di merda.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> amico mio, io sono dalla parte del singolo agente... che ha il sangue freddo di vedere un marcione ubriaco olandese sfasciare la barcaccia e restare sulla linea aspettando gli ordini. Mi fanno schifo i capi, ministri prefetti questori... opportunisti, appiccicati alle sedie, come tutti quelli che comandano questo paese di merda.


SI,parli la mia stessa lingua.Tu pensa a quell'agente che deve stare fermo mentre quattro vandali,ti insultano,ti provocano,ti sputano,sfasciano tutto,ti tirano petardi,lancio di bottiglie,e tu DEVI STARE INERME A PRENDERTI TUTTO QUESTO.E sai PERCHè?Perchè IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA,C'è gente come zod,come il conte,come minerva,che se ne vengono con il dialogo.....,capito?che se ne vengono con gli slogan:NO ALLA VIOLENZA.E allora se la polizia  reagisce la sinistra inizia a ROMPERE IL CAZZO...E SE CI SCAPPA IL FERITO ANCORA PEGGIO E SE CI SCAPPA IL MORTO POI....DIVENTA UN EROE DI STATO E GLI DEDICANO UNA VIA E UN AULA In PARLAMENTO NO?Se muore un agente va bene...LUI è PAGATO PER MORIRE....pazienza,una medaglia ai familiari e finisce li.PER NOTIZIA:IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA I 6 OLANDESI SONO STATI RIMPATRIATI.Questo siamo,e questo meritiamo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,parli la mia stessa lingua.Tu pensa a quell'agente che deve stare fermo mentre quattro vandali,ti insultano,ti provocano,ti sputano,sfasciano tutto,ti tirano petardi,lancio di bottiglie,e tu DEVI STARE INERME A PRENDERTI TUTTO QUESTO.E sai PERCHè?Perchè IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA,C'è gente come zod,come il conte,come minerva,che se ne vengono con il dialogo.....,capito?che se ne vengono con gli slogan:NO ALLA VIOLENZA.E allora se la polizia  reagisce la sinistra inizia a ROMPERE IL CAZZO...E SE CI SCAPPA IL FERITO ANCORA PEGGIO E SE CI SCAPPA IL MORTO POI....DIVENTA UN EROE DI STATO E GLI DEDICANO UNA VIA E UN AULA In PARLAMENTO NO?Se muore un agente va bene...LUI è PAGATO PER MORIRE....pazienza,una medaglia ai familiari e finisce li.P*ER NOTIZIA:IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA I 6 OLANDESI SONO STATI RIMPATRIATI.*Questo siamo,e questo meritiamo.


non avevo alcun dubbio... come sempre nessuna dignità, nessun senso dello stato.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> O si tratta di un grande bluff (i filmati dell'ISIS sembrano tutti falsi), oppure siamo veramente nella cacca. Questi non solo sono incazzati come faine, ma* hanno anche ragione di esserlo.*



???????????

:sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2015)

*Zod*



free ha detto:


> ???????????
> 
> :sbatti:


Zod ormai...e fuori di senno....ha incominciato che voleva far saltare il forum...adesso scrive che quelli dell'isis hanno pure ragione...:rotfl::rotfloi ci domandiamo perchè l'italia va di merda....solo la dittatura può salvarci...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI,parli la mia stessa lingua.Tu pensa a quell'agente che deve stare fermo mentre quattro vandali,ti insultano,ti provocano,ti sputano,sfasciano tutto,ti tirano petardi,lancio di bottiglie,e tu DEVI STARE INERME A PRENDERTI TUTTO QUESTO.E sai PERCHè?Perchè IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA,C'è gente come zod,come il conte,come minerva,che se ne vengono con il dialogo.....,capito?che se ne vengono con gli slogan:NO ALLA VIOLENZA.E allora se la polizia  reagisce la sinistra inizia a ROMPERE IL CAZZO...E SE CI SCAPPA IL FERITO ANCORA PEGGIO E SE CI SCAPPA IL MORTO POI....DIVENTA UN EROE DI STATO E GLI DEDICANO UNA VIA E UN AULA In PARLAMENTO NO?Se muore un agente va bene...LUI è PAGATO PER MORIRE....pazienza,una medaglia ai familiari e finisce li.PER NOTIZIA:IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA I 6 OLANDESI SONO STATI RIMPATRIATI.Questo siamo,e questo meritiamo.


Quanto hai ragione Oscuro...ma attenzione  che la misura e'colma.basta con in magistrati rossi che danno addosso ai celerini ''cattivi''.Perche le Forze dell'Ordine,tutte,si stanno stancando.E se decidessero di non fare piu'ore straordinarie,che per inciso lo Stato non paga,il paese salterebbe  per aria.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zod ormai...e fuori di senno....ha incominciato che voleva far saltare il forum...adesso scrive che quelli dell'isis hanno pure ragione...:rotfl::rotfloi ci domandiamo perchè l'italia va di merda....*solo la dittatura può salvarci.*..


si, a patto che non sia fatta da italiani...  abbiamo già sperimentato la tragicommedia per vent'anni :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2015)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione Oscuro...ma attenzione  che la misura e'colma.basta con in magistrati rossi che danno addosso ai celerini ''cattivi''.Perche le Forze dell'Ordine,tutte,si stanno stancando.E se decidessero di non fare piu'ore straordinarie,che per inciso lo Stato non paga,il paese salterebbe  per aria.



Lothar il problema siamo noi.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2015)

*Lothar*

Manca la volonta politica.La magistratura è un cane sciolto....!Se ci fosse un governo forte,persone con le palle.Un ministro degli interni con una maggioranza forte se ne sbatterebbero di questi sinistroidi di merda....!E chiarisco non ho nulla contro la sinistra,anzi in alcune cose mi sento vicino alle idee di sinistra,ma non è accettabile quello che accade in questo paese.....NON è ACCETTABILE.


----------



## drusilla (23 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manca la volonta politica.La magistratura è un cane sciolto....!Se ci fosse un governo forte,persone con le palle.Un ministro degli interni con una maggioranza forte se ne sbatterebbero di questi sinistroidi di merda....!E chiarisco non ho nulla contro la sinistra,anzi in alcune cose mi sento vicino alle idee di sinistra,ma non è accettabile quello che accade in questo paese.....NON è ACCETTABILE.


ti pulsa troppo la vena, caro. È soltanto lunedì mattina, take it easy


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione Oscuro...*ma attenzione  che la misura e'colma.*basta con in magistrati rossi che danno addosso ai celerini ''cattivi''.Perche le Forze dell'Ordine,tutte,si stanno stancando.E se decidessero di non fare piu'ore straordinarie,che per inciso lo Stato non paga,*il paese salterebbe  per aria*.


 ma dai lothar, seriamente...  colma di che? Di spritz? Di pandori? Di polenta e osei?  La rivoluzione del nord-est?


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2015)

*Drusi*



drusilla ha detto:


> ti pulsa troppo la vena, caro. È soltanto lunedì mattina, take it easy


Ma no figuarati...e che vedere piazza di spagna ridotta in quel modo,ti da proprio l'idea dell'impotenza di questo stto di cazzo.....


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manca la volonta politica.La magistratura è un cane sciolto....!Se ci fosse un governo forte,persone con le palle.Un ministro degli interni con una maggioranza forte se ne sbatterebbero di questi sinistroidi di merda....!E chiarisco non ho nulla contro la sinistra,anzi in alcune cose mi sento vicino alle idee di sinistra,ma non è accettabile quello che accade in questo paese.....NON è ACCETTABILE.


il problema vero non sono nè i sinistroidi nè i destroidi, che servono solo da cortina fumogena per dividere la gente.... ma la testa degli italiani.


----------



## oscuro (23 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> il problema vero non sono nè i sinistroidi nè i destroidi, che servono solo da cortina fumogena per dividere la gente.... ma la testa degli italiani.


Sfondi una porta aperta.Vedi il problema e che all'italiano non frega un cazzo fin quando non gli tocchi i cazzi suoi.Quante ho volte ho litigato qui dentro per questi motivi?una volta hanno avuto da ridire sul fatto che per me un violentatore non merita alcun rispetto,e se mentre va in carcere gli assestano un pizzone non ne farei una tragedia....!Non l'avessi mai scritto,subitoscuro fascista....,oscuro cellerino......,non si può scendere sullo stesso livello del violentatore.......,NO ALLA VIOLENZA.Se la violenza l'avesse subita la moglie o la figlia cosa scriverebbero? GLI ITALIANI SONO QUESTO,se accade agli altri tutti bei concetti e belle parole,ma quando accade a loro....sti cazzi di tutto.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta.Vedi il problema e che all'italiano non frega un cazzo fin quando non gli tocchi i cazzi suoi.Quante ho volte ho litigato qui dentro per questi motivi?una volta hanno avuto da ridire sul fatto che per me un violentatore non merita alcun rispetto,e se mentre va in carcere gli assestano un pizzone non ne farei una tragedia....!Non l'avessi mai scritto,subito*scuro fascista....,oscuro cellerino..*....,non si può scendere sullo stesso livello del violentatore.......,NO ALLA VIOLENZA.Se la violenza l'avesse subita la moglie o la figlia cosa scriverebbero? GLI ITALIANI SONO QUESTO,se accade agli altri tutti bei concetti e belle parole,ma quando accade a loro....sti cazzi di tutto.


lo so, il mio povero nonno è stato maresciallo dell'arma, e nonostante dopo il '43 abbia combattuto contro i tedeschi (si è pure preso una medaglia al valore), sai quante volte da anziano si è preso del fascista dal primo arrogantello figlio di papà di passaggio?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> amico mio, io sono dalla parte del singolo agente... che ha il sangue freddo di vedere un marcione ubriaco olandese sfasciare la barcaccia e restare sulla linea aspettando gli ordini. Mi fanno schifo i capi, ministri prefetti questori... opportunisti, appiccicati alle sedie, come tutti quelli che comandano questo paese di merda.


Per fortuna noi abbiamo Stacchio e il suo esempio sta dilagando...


----------



## Zod (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ???????????
> 
> :sbatti:


Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Libia... 

nella prima guerra del Golfo, nel 1990, i bombardamenti americani hanno ucciso 160 mila civili, fra cui 39.812 donne e 32.195 bambini (dati al di sopra di ogni sospetto: del Pentagono) che non sono meno bambini dei bambini curdi e sciiti o dei nostri bambini.


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Somalia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Libia...
> 
> nella prima guerra del Golfo, nel 1990, i bombardamenti americani hanno ucciso 160 mila civili, fra cui 39.812 donne e 32.195 bambini (dati al di sopra di ogni sospetto: del Pentagono) che non sono meno bambini dei bambini curdi e sciiti o dei nostri bambini.


sinceramente non credo che siano animati da spirito di "giusta" vendetta per i "loro" (ma de che?) civili persi sotto i bombardamenti...


----------



## Zod (23 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sinceramente non credo che siano animati da spirito di "giusta" vendetta per i "loro" (ma de che?) civili persi sotto i bombardamenti...


Penso sia una bandiera che punta a raccogliere sotto di se tutti coloro che per un motivo o per l'altro ce l'hanno a morte con l'occidente. E il medioriente è pieno di persone che odiano a morte l'occidente, e ce ne sono parecchi anche nel resto dell'Africa. Ce ne sono persino nell'occidente stesso. Guardati il filmato che ho postato più indietro, dura un'ora ma partendo dalla Libia spiega bene l'atteggiamento occidentale verso medoriente ed Africa. Gheddafi è stato ucciso perchè lavorava per l'indipendenza dell'Africa. Mandela era suo grande amico. Ora è un casino venirne fuori, ed hanno apertamente dichiarato guerra all'Italia.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Penso sia una bandiera che punta a raccogliere sotto di se tutti coloro che per un motivo o per l'altro ce l'hanno a morte con l'occidente. E il medioriente è pieno di persone che odiano a morte l'occidente, e ce ne sono parecchi anche nel resto dell'Africa. Ce ne sono persino nell'occidente stesso. Guardati il filmato che ho postato più indietro, dura un'ora ma partendo dalla Libia spiega bene l'atteggiamento occidentale verso medoriente ed Africa. Gheddafi è stato ucciso perchè lavorava per l'indipendenza dell'Africa. Mandela era suo grande amico. Ora è un casino venirne fuori, ed hanno apertamente dichiarato guerra all'Italia.



ma l'odio per una massa indistinta di "altri" è un facile inganno della mente che non dà ragione


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sinceramente non credo che siano animati da spirito di "giusta" vendetta per i "loro" (ma de che?) civili persi sotto i bombardamenti...


questo non lo so, sicuramente però chi ha tirato su questa organizzazione strumentalizza un odio anti americano e più in generale anti occidentale che si è formato in tutti questi anni. Solo in Irak ad esempio tra il terribile embargo e i bombardamenti sono morti almeno mezzo milione di civili.
Lo stesso Andreotti ebbe a dire, se fossi nato a Gaza, visto come si comporta Israele, probabilmente sarei stato un terrorista.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo non lo so, sicuramente però chi ha tirato su questa organizzazione strumentalizza un odio anti americano e più in generale anti occidentale che si è formato in tutti questi anni. Solo in Irak ad esempio tra il terribile embargo e i bombardamenti sono morti almeno mezzo milione di civili.
> Lo stesso Andreotti ebbe a dire, se fossi nato a Gaza, visto come si comporta Israele, probabilmente sarei stato un terrorista.


Si ma certi casini li hanno tirati su gli americani
Prendiamo lui Osama.
Prima lo usarono americani e sauditi in afganistan contro i sovietici, poi trovarono un pretesto per metterlo da parte no?
Personaggio scomodo...

E lui si vendicò....

Cioè se andiamo a vedere certe cose: suscitano ilarità.

Gli americani arrivano a Bagdad e neanche sanno che sta città esiste da mille anni prima degli stati uniti...

Comunque sia se vediamo la cartina nato, nessuna terra è piena di basi americane come la mia...

Quindi ci penseranno loro a bastonare i jadisti ecc..ecc..ecc...

9. Camp Ederle [Vi]. Quartier generale della Nato e comando della Setaf della Us Army, che controlla le forze americane in Italia, Turchia e Grecia. In questa base vi sono le forze da combattimento terrestri normalmente in Italia: un battaglione aviotrasportato, un battaglione di artiglieri con capacità nucleare, tre compagnie del genio. Importante stazione di telecomunicazioni. I militari e i civili americani che operano a Camp Ederle dovrebbero essere circa duemila.

10. Vicenza: Comando Setaf. Quinta Forza aerea tattica [Usaf]. Probabile deposito di testate nucleari.

11. Tormeno [San Giovanni a Monte, Vi]. Depositi di armi e munizioni.

12. Longare [Vi]. Importante deposito d'armamenti.

13. Oderzo [Tv]. Deposito di armi e munizioni

14. Codognè [Tv]. Deposito di armi e munizioni

15. Istrana [Tv]. Base Usaf.

16. Ciano [Tv]. Centro telecomunicazioni e radar Usa.

17. Verona. Air Operations Center [Usaf ]. e base Nato delle Forze di Terra del Sud Europa; Centro di telecomunicazioni [Usaf].

18. Affi [Vr]. Centro telecomunicazioni Usa.

19. Lunghezzano [Vr]. Centro radar Usa.

20. Erbezzo [Vr]. Antenna radar Nsa.

21. Conselve [Pd ]. Base radar Usa.

22. Monte Venda [Pd]. Antenna telecomunicazioni e radar Usa.

23. Venezia. Base navale Usa.

24. Sant'Anna di Alfaedo [Pd]. Base radar Usa.

25. Lame di Concordia [Ve]. Base di telecomunicazioni e radar Usa.

26. San Gottardo, Boscomantivo [Ve]. Centro telecomunicazioni Usa.

27. Ceggia [Ve]. Centro radar Usa.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo non lo so, sicuramente però chi ha tirato su questa organizzazione strumentalizza un odio anti americano e più in generale anti occidentale che si è formato in tutti questi anni. Solo in Irak ad esempio tra il terribile embargo e i bombardamenti sono morti almeno mezzo milione di civili.
> Lo stesso Andreotti ebbe a dire, se fossi nato a Gaza, visto come si comporta Israele, probabilmente sarei stato un terrorista.



vabbè, cominciamo a fermarli, e poi chiediamo loro il perchè e il percome...


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, cominciamo a fermarli, e poi chiediamo loro il perchè e il percome...


l'analisi precede sempre l'intervento, se vuoi che poi possa funzionare quest'ultimo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> io in effetti un po', la Libia è molto vicina
> abbiamo la contraerea o qualcosa del genere per abbattere i missili?


Ma sei serio?


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?



serissimo, perchè?


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


Fata esci dal tuo mondo fatato.... Free è uomo come tu sei donna[emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> serissimo, perchè?


Scusami, ragiona un attimo.
Questi non hanno invaso la Libia con 500mila uomini, Carri Armati con tanto di flotta aerea.... questi girano indisturbati in paesi senza controllo , poveri con una densità bassissima di popolazione.

Hai presente cosa succederebbe se davvero avessero l'intenzione di mettere il piede in acqua verso le coste italiane o veramente per sbaglio prendessero un missile e ce lo sparassero in casa?
Hai presente?


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Fata esci dal tuo mondo fatato.... Free è uomo come tu sei donna[emoji2] [emoji2]


Grazie tesoro! Preziosa come sempre, allieti le mie figure di merda!


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Scusami, ragiona un attimo.
> Questi non hanno invaso la Libia con 500mila uomini, Carri Armati con tanto di flotta aerea.... questi girano indisturbati in paesi senza controllo , poveri con una densità bassissima di popolazione.
> 
> Hai presente cosa succederebbe se davvero avessero l'intenzione di mettere il piede in acqua verso le coste italiane o veramente per sbaglio prendessero un missile e ce lo sparassero in casa?
> Hai presente?


non pensavo allo sbarco ma proprio al missile...succede che lo abbattiamo con la contraerea (e magnamo tranqulli), spero


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Grazie tesoro! Preziosa come sempre, allieti le mie figure di merda!


Ci tengo parecchio a quotarle nel caso a qualcuno fossero sfuggite[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non pensavo allo sbarco ma proprio al missile...succede che lo abbattiamo con la contraerea (e magnamo tranqulli), spero



Si, al villaggio IGV (I Grandi Viaggi) Baia Samuele di Ragusa sulla punta meridionale della Sicilia ci sono 10 batterie di missili Patriot pronti ad abbattere gli Scud dell'Isis. Carissima la mia Free, stai serena o ti vengo le vene varicose


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, al villaggio IGV (I Grandi Viaggi) Baia Samuele di Ragusa sulla punta meridionale della Sicilia ci sono 10 batterie di missili Patriot pronti ad abbattere gli Scud dell'Isis. Carissima la mia Free, stai serena o ti vengo le vene varicose


allora? sto caso umano?


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> allora? sto caso umano?


Caciottì, non ho capito. Quale caso umano?? Se ti riferisci a me, ok allora ho capito :rotfl:qui dentro non me la dà nessuna


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Caciottì, non ho capito. Quale caso umano?? Se ti riferisci a me, ok allora ho capito :rotfl:qui dentro non me la dà nessuna


tu hai detto che io sono un caso umano. spiegamelo che cosa cazzo e' un caso umano


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu hai detto che io sono un caso umano. spiegamelo che cosa cazzo e' un caso umano


Ti prego, vabbè che non ho un cazzo di memoria, ma dimmi dove te l'ho scritto, sono giorni che non ti leggo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> Ti prego, vabbè che non ho un cazzo di memoria, ma dimmi dove te l'ho scritto, sono giorni che non ti leggo.


Semo due....!


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti prego, vabbè che non ho un cazzo di memoria, ma dimmi dove te l'ho scritto, sono giorni che non ti leggo.


nel privee nel thread che ho chiuso: ti aggiorno.


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> nel privee nel thread che ho chiuso: ti aggiorno.


Tesoro, se l'hai presa come un'offesa me ne scuso, non era mie intenzione. Per farmi perdonare ti propongo di venire a farti un volo in aereo con me?? Sorvoliamo le Alpi innevate, ti va??


----------



## Caciottina (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Tesoro, se l'hai presa come un'offesa me ne scuso, non era mie intenzione. Per farmi perdonare ti propongo di venire a farti un volo in aereo con me?? Sorvoliamo le Alpi innevate, ti va??


i'd rather shit on my hands and the clap them on my face. ormai solo treno 
grazie lo stesso


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> i'd rather shit on my hands and the clap them on my face. ormai solo treno
> grazie lo stesso


Ammazza, sei proprio allergica alle Alpi innevate


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non pensavo allo sbarco ma proprio al missile...succede che lo abbattiamo con la contraerea (*e magnamo tranqulli*), spero


:up:


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, al villaggio IGV (I Grandi Viaggi) Baia Samuele di Ragusa sulla punta meridionale della Sicilia ci sono 10 batterie di missili Patriot pronti ad abbattere gli Scud dell'Isis. Carissima la mia Free, stai serena o ti vengo le vene varicose


senza contare la sesta flotta yankee... non so ora, ma fino a un po' di tempo fa a Napoli c'era sempre un bell'incrociatore tipo aegis che poteva spazzar via qualunque cosa volasse sul mediterraneo. Quella nave può cuocere un uccello in volo anche solo aumentando la potenza dei radar speciali che si porta dietro :singleeye:


----------



## Vipera gentile (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> senza contare la sesta flotta yankee... non so ora, ma fino a un po' di tempo fa a Napoli c'era sempre un bell'incrociatore tipo aegis che poteva spazzar via qualunque cosa volasse sul mediterraneo. Quella nave può cuocere un uccello in volo anche solo aumentando la potenza dei radar speciali che si porta dietro :singleeye:


Basta che non si "rompano", come con l'Itavia


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Basta che non si "rompano", come con l'Itavia


con l'Itavia quasi sicuramente sono stati i mangiarane... e hai detto bene i radar italiani si sono "rotti" e per qualche minuto non hanno visto nulla. Una delle tante palle di merda di questo paese. Ti assicuro che in ambiente militare tutti sanno cosa è successo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> con l'Itavia quasi sicuramente sono stati i mangiarane... e hai detto bene i radar italiani si sono "rotti" e per qualche minuto non hanno visto nulla. Una delle tante palle di merda di questo paese. Ti assicuro che in ambiente militare tutti sanno cosa è successo.


Guarda che anche la magistratura sa bene cosa è successo,ho comprato il libro di Rosario priore.....sapere è una cosa poterlo dimostrare è una cosa diversa.


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> con l'Itavia quasi sicuramente sono stati i mangiarane... e hai detto bene i radar italiani si sono "rotti" e per qualche minuto non hanno visto nulla. Una delle tante palle di merda di questo paese. *Ti assicuro che in ambiente militare tutti sanno cosa è successo*.


ai voja.....


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che anche la magistratura sa bene cosa è successo,ho comprato il libro di Rosario priore.....sapere è una cosa poterlo dimostrare è una cosa diversa.


anche perchè due testimoni casualmente sono diventati cenere a Ramstein...


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> anche perchè due testimoni casualmente sono diventati cenere a Ramstein...



E no...molti più di due.....!Gente che si è impiccata in posti bassissimi....strani incidenti stradali....leggitela bene la storia....


----------



## Homer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche perchè due testimoni casualmente sono diventati cenere a Ramstein...



E i suicidi degli altri morti impiccati???


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no...molti più di due.....!Gente che si è impiccata in posti bassissimi....strani incidenti stradali....leggitela bene la storia....


la storia dell'indagine non la conosco troppo bene, so meglio quella del fattaccio... però ho sentito di falsi incidenti e suicidi. Ma il testimone chiave era quel poveraccio di pilota, anche se dubito che avrebbe parlato davvero. Diciao che tra vedere e non vedere, la "fortuna" ha dato una mano ai capoccia, come sempre.


----------



## oscuro (24 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*



Nobody ha detto:


> la storia dell'indagine non la conosco troppo bene, so meglio quella del fattaccio... però ho sentito di falsi incidenti e suicidi. Ma il testimone chiave era quel poveraccio di pilota, anche se dubito che avrebbe parlato davvero. Diciao che tra vedere e non vedere, la "fortuna" ha dato una mano ai capoccia, come sempre.



Era uno dei testimoni,tracciati radar spariti.il mig libico sulla sila,depistaggi con la storia della bomba...ma sanno tutti com'è andata.....purtroppo.Siamo uno stato di merda,e ci hanno fatto tacere.


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era uno dei testimoni,tracciati radar spariti.il mig libico sulla sila,depistaggi con la storia della bomba...ma sanno tutti com'è andata.....purtroppo.Siamo uno stato di merda,e ci hanno fatto tacere.


su questo c'è poco da dire purtroppo... ed è sempre peggio, vedi i fucilieri di marina sequestrati in India.


----------



## Zod (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non pensavo allo sbarco ma proprio al missile...succede che lo abbattiamo con la contraerea (e magnamo tranqulli), spero


È altamente improbabile che ci attacchino con missili. Anzi è impossibile. È molto più probabile che usino strategie simili a quelle degli attentati in USA, o ai fatti tragici di Beslan.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> È altamente improbabile che ci attacchino con missili. Anzi è impossibile.* È molto più probabile che usino strategie simili a quelle degli attentati* in USA, o ai fatti tragici di Beslan.



questo sì purtroppo, ma allora anche PRIMA di arrivare in Libia

la "novità" che potrebbe fare la differenza sta nella vicinanza della Libia all'Italia, secondo me


----------



## Zod (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> questo sì purtroppo, ma allora anche PRIMA di arrivare in Libia
> 
> la "novità" che potrebbe fare la differenza sta nella vicinanza della Libia all'Italia, secondo me


Non è la vicinanza a fare la differenza. È la crescita e l'estensione del fenomeno. Non hanno ne mezzi ne uomini per fare una guerra convenzionale all'occidente. Possono solo compiere atti terroristici, confidando su uomini pronti a morire. Considera che senza uomini pronti a morire non ci sarebbe stato l'11 settembre. È un vantaggio strategico da non sottovalutare.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è la vicinanza a fare la differenza. È la crescita e l'estensione del fenomeno. Non hanno ne mezzi ne uomini per fare una guerra convenzionale all'occidente. Possono solo compiere atti terroristici, confidando su uomini pronti a morire. Considera che senza uomini pronti a morire non ci sarebbe stato l'11 settembre. È un vantaggio strategico da non sottovalutare.


vero, anche qui mi spiace (seeee...) dirlo, ma dipende dalla religione: la nostra ad es. non prevede che se crepi da martire ti ritrovi di fianco ad Allah con 20 vergini a disposizione!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non è la vicinanza a fare la differenza. È la crescita e l'estensione del fenomeno. Non hanno ne mezzi ne uomini per fare una guerra convenzionale all'occidente. Possono solo compiere atti terroristici, confidando su uomini pronti a morire. Considera che senza uomini pronti a morire non ci sarebbe stato l'11 settembre. È un vantaggio strategico da non sottovalutare.


Ma non vanno comunque sottovalutati.
In genere negli atti terroristici periscono sempre persone inermi e innocenti.
Lì veramente è il mondo Islamico che deve fare qualcosa.

Ma bisogna anche mettere sul tavolo americani, ebrei e noi occidentali e chiedersi a fondo:

Ma noi non abbiamo fatto proprio niente per meritarci un odio del genere eh?

Vediamo se riesco a farmi capire con un esempio.
Io sono uno di Frosinone...un monaco benedettino, il giardiniere che so...

Verissimo gli alleati devono liberare l'Italia dai nazisti: ok...

Ma intanto...però...
Cioè io devo scegliere tra finire rastrellato dai tedeschi, o farmi bombardare dagli alleati?

Poi solo dopo salta fuori che non era certo necessario buttar giù 97 tonnellate di esplosivi...ma intanto...

Bisognerebbe che so che gli americani dicessero...si ehm...è vero sapete che quella volta Saddam non aveva armi chimiche...ma siccome volevamo piantar bega...abbiamo si ehm...esagerato...


----------



## Zod (24 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero, anche qui mi spiace (seeee...) dirlo, ma dipende dalla religione: la nostra ad es. non prevede che se crepi da martire ti ritrovi di fianco ad Allah con 20 vergini a disposizione!


E se uno è gay?

E le donne?

Scherzi a parte penso che ai terroristi gli freghi ben poco delle 20 vergini a disposizione. Sono accenti messi dall'occidente che non vuole che le persone capiscano cosa c'è realmente dietro certe follie.

Basta ricordare il cormorano del mar rosso.


----------



## Zod (24 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non vanno comunque sottovalutati.
> In genere negli atti terroristici periscono sempre persone inermi e innocenti.
> Lì veramente è il mondo Islamico che deve fare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


Speriamo di non finire con il dover dare ragione a Hitler.


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E se uno è gay?
> 
> E le donne?
> 
> ...


quello nero come calimero?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Speriamo di non finire con il dover dare ragione a Hitler.


Ma leggendo mein kampf possiamo comprendere le sue ragioni...
Infatti la storiografia moderna propende per il fatto che sia stata la prima guerra mondiale a generare lo zio adolf!


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> E se uno è gay?
> 
> E le donne?
> 
> ...



e cosa c'è?


----------



## Zod (25 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e cosa c'è?


Rabbia e orgoglio per gli esecutori, interessi economici per i mandanti. L'Africa è un paese ricchissimo di materie prime pregiate, eppure è martoriato da fame e guerre. Perché? L'occidente importa petrolio, diamanti, coltan dall'Africa. L'Africa importa dall'occidente le armi. Una nazione come la Libia, dove casa, istruzione e sanità sono gratuite, viene bombardata e il suo leader ucciso. Oggi è governata dall'anarchia, come la Somalia, l' Iraq, l'Afghanistan, il Congo, la Nigeria. Massacri tribali fomentati dall'esterno.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Rabbia e orgoglio per gli esecutori, interessi economici per i mandanti. L'Africa è un paese ricchissimo di materie prime pregiate, eppure è martoriato da fame e guerre. Perché? L'occidente importa petrolio, diamanti, coltan dall'Africa. L'Africa importa dall'occidente le armi. Una nazione come la Libia, dove casa, istruzione e sanità sono gratuite, viene bombardata e il suo leader ucciso. Oggi è governata dall'anarchia, come la Somalia, l' Iraq, l'Afghanistan, il Congo, la Nigeria. Massacri tribali fomentati dall'esterno.


vero, ciò che francesi inglesi e americani hanno fatto in Libia è vergognoso...e noi da buoni cazzoni pavidi ci siamo allineati.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Rabbia e orgoglio per gli esecutori, interessi economici per i mandanti. L'Africa è un paese ricchissimo di materie prime pregiate, eppure è martoriato da fame e guerre. Perché? L'occidente importa petrolio, diamanti, coltan dall'Africa. L'Africa importa dall'occidente le armi. Una nazione come la Libia, dove casa, istruzione e sanità sono gratuite, viene bombardata e il suo leader ucciso. Oggi è governata dall'anarchia, come la Somalia, l' Iraq, l'Afghanistan, il Congo, la Nigeria. Massacri tribali fomentati dall'esterno.


non so nulla della Libia, tuttavia mi ricordo bene che quando Gheddafi era in fuga, la popolazione è entrata nelle sue magioni e ha trovato il solito lusso sfrenato tamarro che si rinviene in questi casi, e che fa incazzare perchè stride con la miseria in cui è tenuta il 99% della gente, che infatti non sembrava esserne felice: come vivevano Gheddafi e i suoi? come viveva il resto della popolazione?

ma parliamo delle faide tribali africane: ma possibile che è da millenni che questa gente si lasci andare a simili nefandezze, a causa di altrettanto millenari fomentatori esterni??
anche noi abbiamo avuto nel corso della storia tribù di tutti i tipi, le popolazioni del nord ad es. non brillavano certo per pacifismo e tolleranza, ma ora dopo secoli come sono? ci sono ancora i vichinghi con le trecce ai baffi forse?? e i barbari?? e i celti, i sassoni, i longobardi, gli unni etc. che fine hanno fatto??
nel corso dei secoli tutte queste originarie tribù hanno cercato l'acqua per coltivare, hanno imparato a sfruttare le risorse del territorio, si sono accordati con leggi di tutti i tipi, che tendevano ad es. ad evitare di ammazzarsi un giorno sì e l'altro pure, poi è vero che anche "noi" abbiamo avuto i nostri guai grossi, e infatti avevamo per lunghi periodi ben altro a cui pensare che "fomentare dall'esterno" gli africani...insomma, un paese ricchissimo come l'Africa non è mai riuscito a trarre dal proprio territorio nemmeno il necessario da mangiare, ed è sempre solo colpa nostra?? eh?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non so nulla della Libia, tuttavia mi ricordo bene che quando Gheddafi era in fuga, la popolazione è entrata nelle sue magioni e ha trovato il solito lusso sfrenato tamarro che si rinviene in questi casi, e che fa incazzare perchè stride con la miseria in cui è tenuta il 99% della gente, che infatti non sembrava esserne felice: come vivevano Gheddafi e i suoi? come viveva il resto della popolazione?
> 
> ma parliamo delle faide tribali africane: ma possibile che è da millenni che questa gente si lasci andare a simili nefandezze, a causa di altrettanto millenari fomentatori esterni??
> anche noi abbiamo avuto nel corso della storia tribù di tutti i tipi, le popolazioni del nord ad es. non brillavano certo per pacifismo e tolleranza, ma ora dopo secoli come sono? ci sono ancora i vichinghi con le trecce ai baffi forse?? e i barbari?? e i celti, i sassoni, i longobardi, gli unni etc. che fine hanno fatto??
> nel corso dei secoli tutte queste originarie tribù hanno cercato l'acqua per coltivare, hanno imparato a sfruttare le risorse del territorio, si sono accordati con leggi di tutti i tipi, che tendevano ad es. ad evitare di ammazzarsi un giorno sì e l'altro pure, poi è vero che anche "noi" abbiamo avuto i nostri guai grossi, e infatti avevamo per lunghi periodi ben altro a cui pensare che "fomentare dall'esterno" gli africani..*.insomma, un paese ricchissimo come l'Africa non è mai riuscito a trarre dal proprio territorio nemmeno il necessario da mangiare, ed è sempre solo colpa nostra?? *eh?


"mai" non è vero, prima del colonialismo non hanno mai avuto problemi. Le carestie occasionali avvenivano lì come in Europa, ma un problema endemico non esisteva. Quindi, si... lo stato attuale è prevalentemente colpa nostra.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> "mai" non è vero, prima del colonialismo non hanno mai avuto problemi. Le carestie occasionali avvenivano lì come in Europa, ma un problema endemico non esisteva. Quindi, si... lo stato attuale è prevalentemente colpa nostra.


quindi se da noi si è passati nel corso dei secoli dalla raccolta sporadica di vegetali alla coltivazione intensiva, dalla caccia all'allevamento intensivo, con tutte le millemila trasformazioni del territorio e del modo di vivere che queste cose comportano, sino all'europa attuale senza tribù sanguinarie, è un caso?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi se da noi si è passati nel corso dei secoli dalla raccolta sporadica di vegetali alla coltivazione intensiva, dalla caccia all'allevamento intensivo, con tutte le millemila trasformazioni del territorio e del modo di vivere che queste cose comportano, sino all'europa attuale senza tribù sanguinarie, è un caso?


ma che dici? Quindi secondo te chi non fa il nostro percorso tecnologico vive necessariamente affamato e nella merda? I nativi nordamericani, gli amerindi sudamericani, gli aborigeni, i popoli africani, i polinesiani... quando aveano la fortuna di vivere nel loro mondo erano necessariamente dei selvaggi infelici? Nella merda ce li abbiamo messi noi.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che dici? *Quindi secondo te chi non fa il nostro percorso tecnologico vive necessariamente affamato e nella merda?* I nativi americani, gli amerindi sudamericani, gli aborigeni, i popoli africani, i polinesiani... quando aveano la fortuna di vivere nel loro mondo erano necessariamente dei selvaggi infelici? Nella merda ce li abbiamo messi noi.


non il nostro percorso, mica è obbligatorio...ma ALMENO trarre da un territorio vastissimo e ricchissimo da MANGIARE lo vogliamo fare??


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che dici? Quindi secondo te chi non fa il nostro percorso tecnologico vive necessariamente affamato e nella merda? I nativi nordamericani, gli amerindi sudamericani, gli aborigeni, i popoli africani, i polinesiani... quando aveano la fortuna di vivere nel loro mondo erano necessariamente dei selvaggi infelici? Nella merda ce li abbiamo messi noi.


Selvaggi sì. Sicuro. Infelici ovviamente no. Il fatto è proprio che condizioni di vita "benevole" impediscono o rallentano lo sviluppo della società. Se tu per campare bene basta che ammazzi una gazzella evidentemente non hai necessità di ingegnarti in alcun modo se non per prendere quella gazzella. E però poi lì ti fermi.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma che dici? *Quindi secondo te chi non fa il nostro percorso tecnologico vive necessariamente affamato e nella merda?* I nativi nordamericani, gli amerindi sudamericani, gli aborigeni, i popoli africani, i polinesiani... quando aveano la fortuna di vivere nel loro mondo erano necessariamente dei selvaggi infelici? Nella merda ce li abbiamo messi noi.


non si tratta esclusivamente di tecnologia ma anche di sistemi di saperi e di sistemi sociali maggiormente articolati.
ci sono tante cause, anche semplici fattori climatici e ambientali maggiormente favorevoli.
questa cosa è innegabile, nobody, con tutto il relativismo cultrale ecc.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Selvaggi sì. Sicuro. Infelici ovviamente no. Il fatto è proprio che condizioni di vita "benevole" impediscono o rallentano lo sviluppo della società. Se tu per campare bene basta che ammazzi una gazzella evidentemente non hai necessità di ingegnarti in alcun modo se non per prendere quella gazzella. E però poi lì ti fermi.


anche quello dipende dall'accezione che dai al termine... potrei anche dire che furono molto più selvaggi i crociati quando presero Gerusalemme, o i lanzichenecchi nella guerra dei trent'anni. 
Ma mi sta bene selvaggi nel senso comune del termine... solo che se la passavano sicuramente bene, e la fame non era endemica come oggi in Africa. E se certi popoli ora sono nella merda, è colpa nostra, cosa che a free non piace sentire.
Che poi la geografia e il clima influenzino il progresso tecnologico, è indubbio.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche quello dipende dall'accezione che dai al termine... potrei anche dire che furono molto più selvaggi i crociati quando presero Gerusalemme, o i lanzichenecchi nella guerra dei trent'anni.
> Ma mi sta bene selvaggi nel senso comune del termine... solo che se la passavano sicuramente bene, e la fame non era endemica come oggi in Africa. E se certi popoli ora sono nella merda, è colpa nostra, cosa che a free non piace sentire.
> Che poi la geografia e il clima influenzino il progresso tecnologico, è indubbio.


più che altro non capisco come questi africani possano andare avanti per MILLENNI a sterminarsi tra tribù, tralasciando tutto il resto che serve per vivere...

per es. anche gli eschimesi non hanno la nostra tecnologia, tuttavia non mi sembrano avere una storia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile alla loro...


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non si tratta esclusivamente di tecnologia *ma anche di sistemi di saperi e di sistemi sociali maggiormente articolati.*
> ci sono tante cause, anche semplici fattori climatici e ambientali maggiormente favorevoli.
> questa cosa è innegabile, nobody, con tutto il relativismo cultrale ecc.


A parte che il relativo (culturale o meno) non è definibile, in quanto il suo opposto non esiste. Ma poi nell'uomo comune occidentale odierno c'è molto meno sapere che in certi "selvaggi" di un tempo. Che poi globalmente la scienza occidentale sia risultata vincente nello spiegare il mondo e nello sviluppare una tecnologia è sicuro.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> più che altro non capisco come questi africani possano andare avanti per MILLENNI a sterminarsi tra tribù, tralasciando tutto il resto che serve per vivere...
> 
> per es. anche gli eschimesi non hanno la nostra tecnologia, tuttavia non mi sembrano avere una storia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile alla loro...


non sottovalutare l'importanza del freddo e del calore.
direi che la differenza sta anche in quello


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> più che altro non capisco come questi africani possano andare avanti per MILLENNI a sterminarsi tra tribù, tralasciando tutto il resto che serve per vivere...
> 
> per es. anche gli eschimesi non hanno la nostra tecnologia, tuttavia non mi sembrano avere una storia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile alla loro...


sono troppo impegnati ad arrivare a sera vivi, gli inuit.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non sottovalutare l'importanza del freddo e del calore.
> direi che la differenza sta anche in quello


le differenze possono essere anche infinite, ma a un certo punto se nei secoli non si riesce nemmeno a irrigare i campi, tra l'altro vastissimi, per poi mangiare, possibile che la colpa sia sempre degli altri?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> più che altro non capisco come questi africani possano andare avanti per MILLENNI a sterminarsi tra tribù, tralasciando tutto il resto che serve per vivere...
> 
> per es. anche gli eschimesi non hanno la nostra tecnologia, tuttavia non mi sembrano avere una storia nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile alla loro...


C'erano guerre, come in tutto il mondo degli uomini... la guerra è il nostro gioco preferito da sempre. Il resto non lo tralasciavano affatto, avevano tutto quello che serviva loro per vivere. Hai davvero una curiosa visione dei popoli, un razzismo culturale che mi piace, perchè viene fuori al naturale senza quell'ammorbante politicamente-corrotto.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le differenze possono essere anche infinite, ma a un certo punto se nei secoli non si riesce nemmeno a irrigare i campi, tra l'altro vastissimi, per poi mangiare, possibile che la colpa sia sempre degli altri?


e quindi cosa suggerisci? che giocano la parte delle vittime?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche quello dipende dall'accezione che dai al termine... potrei anche dire che furono molto più selvaggi i crociati quando presero Gerusalemme, o i lanzichenecchi nella guerra dei trent'anni.
> Ma mi sta bene selvaggi nel senso comune del termine... solo che se la passavano sicuramente bene, e la fame non era endemica come oggi in Africa. E se certi popoli ora sono nella merda, è colpa nostra, cosa che a free non piace sentire.
> Che poi la geografia e il clima influenzino il progresso tecnologico, è indubbio.


Ma guarda che malattie e carestie c'erano pure prima. Le tribù africane si facevano la guerra con morti su morti, c'erano i cannibali e la schiavitù liggiù era una moda pure prima che arrivassimo noialtri europei. Siamo d'accordo che adesso questi non se la passino bene, ma il punto è che non è proprio che li abbiamo danneggiati NOI, che magari se qualche infrastruttura post coloniale se la sono ritrovata è per merito nostro, quanto che LORO non si sanno gestire. Non credo ci sia molto da aggiungere, cazzo si vede. Sì, le multinazionali, i diamanti, l'oro, quello che cazzo ti pare, ma è pure vero che se sti coglioni si svegliassero a cacciarci dall'Africa e poi a prenderci per le palle ci metterebbero proprio poco, e non è che i cattivi bianchi sono stronzi e glielo impediscono coi loro loschi traffici, è che loro sono rimasti PROPRIO ALLA GAZZELLA e da lì non si schiodano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> A parte che il relativo (culturale o meno) non è definibile, in quanto il suo opposto non esiste. Ma poi nell'uomo comune occidentale odierno c'è molto meno sapere che in certi "selvaggi" di un tempo. Che poi globalmente la scienza occidentale sia risultata vincente nello spiegare il mondo e nello sviluppare una tecnologia è sicuro.


sì. C'è da dire che molta di quella tecnologia è volta a soddisfare bisogni indotti che con il benessere dell'individuo hanno molto poco a che fare.
Sarebbe un discorso molto lungo, quello sui modelli economici che si sono sviluppati in occidente.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le differenze possono essere anche infinite, *ma a un certo punto se nei secoli non si riesce nemmeno a irrigare i campi, tra l'altro vastissimi, per poi mangiare*, possibile che la colpa sia sempre degli altri?


guarda che i popoli cacciatori-raccoglitori se la passavano benissimo anche sena agricoltura, vedi i nativi americani


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le differenze possono essere anche infinite, ma a un certo punto se nei secoli non si riesce nemmeno a irrigare i campi, tra l'altro vastissimi, per poi mangiare, possibile che la colpa sia sempre degli altri?


irrigare i campi per i monocultivi da vendere al primo mondo?


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che malattie e carestie c'erano pure prima. Le tribù africane si facevano la guerra con morti su morti, c'erano i cannibali e la schiavitù liggiù era una moda pure prima che arrivassimo noialtri europei. Siamo d'accordo che adesso questi non se la passino bene, ma il punto è che non è proprio che li abbiamo danneggiati NOI, che magari se qualche infrastruttura post coloniale se la sono ritrovata è per merito nostro, quanto che LORO non si sanno gestire. Non credo ci sia molto da aggiungere, cazzo si vede. Sì, le multinazionali, i diamanti, l'oro, quello che cazzo ti pare, ma è pure vero che se sti coglioni si svegliassero a cacciarci dall'Africa e poi a prenderci per le palle ci metterebbero proprio poco, e non è che i cattivi bianchi sono stronzi e glielo impediscono coi loro loschi traffici, è che loro sono rimasti PROPRIO ALLA GAZZELLA e da lì non si schiodano.


credo la schiavitù l'abbiano portato gli arabi tra i neri dell'Africa.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> A parte che il relativo (culturale o meno) non è definibile, in quanto il suo opposto non esiste. Ma poi nell'uomo comune occidentale odierno c'è molto meno sapere che in certi "selvaggi" di un tempo. Che poi globalmente la scienza occidentale sia risultata vincente nello spiegare il mondo e nello sviluppare una tecnologia è sicuro.


no aspetta, però.
intanto non credo proprio che l'uomo occidentale odierno possa essere paragonato a qualche tribù africana di secoli fa, in nessun modo, altrimenti si finisce nel mito del buon selvaggio che era un'altra cazzata.
io sto parlando di discipline complesse, come la filosofia, la politologia.
il livello di articolazione è il discrimine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> credo la schiavitù l'abbiano portato gli arabi tra i neri dell'Africa.


vero.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma guarda che malattie e carestie c'erano pure prima. *Le tribù africane si facevano la guerra con morti su morti, c'erano i cannibali e la schiavitù liggiù era una moda pure prima che arrivassimo noialtri europei. Siamo d'accordo che adesso questi non se la passino bene, ma il punto è che non è proprio che li abbiamo danneggiati NOI, che magari se qualche infrastruttura post coloniale se la sono ritrovata è per merito nostro, quanto che LORO non si sanno gestire. Non credo ci sia molto da aggiungere, cazzo si vede. Sì, le multinazionali, i diamanti, l'oro, quello che cazzo ti pare, ma è pure vero che se sti coglioni si svegliassero a cacciarci dall'Africa e poi a prenderci per le palle ci metterebbero proprio poco, e non è che i cattivi bianchi sono stronzi e glielo impediscono coi loro loschi traffici, è che loro sono rimasti PROPRIO ALLA GAZZELLA e da lì non si schiodano.


e chi dice che non ci fossero... come in Europa del resto. La schiavitù era praticata essenzialmente dagli arabi, infatti generalmente è un derivato delle civiltà progredite, legato al concetto di possesso. Storicamente si sviluppa con l'agricoltura e la pastorizia.
Ok non li abbiamo danneggiati noi... vivevano di merda, nella fame e nel fango, poi siamo arrivati noi e gli abbiamo fatto le strade.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no aspetta, però.
> intanto non credo proprio che l'uomo occidentale odierno possa essere paragonato a qualche tribù africana di secoli fa, in nessun modo, altrimenti si finisce nel mito del buon selvaggio che era un'altra cazzata.
> io sto parlando di discipline complesse, come la filosofia, la politologia.
> il livello di articolazione è il discrimine.


io invece parlavo della vita quotidiana che facevano in tante parti del mondo questi selvaggi prima che noi andassimo a rompere il cazzo.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> C'erano guerre, come in tutto il mondo degli uomini... la guerra è il nostro gioco preferito da sempre. Il resto non lo tralasciavano affatto, avevano tutto quello che serviva loro per vivere. Hai davvero una curiosa visione dei popoli, un razzismo culturale che mi piace, perchè viene fuori al naturale senza quell'ammorbante politicamente-corrotto.


guarda che io critico molto anche il nostro modo di vivere circondati da mille cose inutili, e di mangiare, e anche l'aumento spropositato della vita media (che secondo me tra qualche anno sarà un vero disastro)...
tuttavia è lì da vedere cosa hanno fatto nei secoli gli africani, scusa... mi spiegheresti cortesemente il senso millenario delle tribù fratricide, e come mai per es. da noi i vichinghi si sono estinti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no aspetta, però.
> intanto non credo proprio che l'uomo occidentale odierno possa essere paragonato a qualche tribù africana di secoli fa, in nessun modo, altrimenti si finisce nel mito del buon selvaggio che era un'altra cazzata.
> io sto parlando di discipline complesse, come la filosofia, la *politologia*.
> il livello di articolazione è il discrimine.


eh ma se non hai la polis è difficile.
L'africa è un territorio molto vasto, poi. Dipende anche di che parte dell'africa parli.
I popoli europei hanno avuto l'impero romano che ha creato una base uniforme sulla quale si sono formate le culture successive. L'africa no.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> guarda che io critico molto anche il nostro modo di vivere circondati da mille cose inutili, e di mangiare, e anche l'aumento spropositato della vita media (che secondo me tra qualche anno sarà un vero disastro)...
> tuttavia è lì da vedere cosa hanno fatto nei secoli gli africani, scusa... mi spiegheresti cortesemente il senso millenario delle tribù fratricide, e come mai per es*. da noi i vichinghi si sono estinti*?


come sarebbe si sono estinti... quanti danesi ci saranno con le mogli fedifraghe


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> credo la schiavitù l'abbiano portato gli arabi tra i neri dell'Africa.


Sì, comunque. C'era.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> guarda che io critico molto anche il nostro modo di vivere circondati da mille cose inutili, e di mangiare, e anche l'aumento spropositato della vita media (che secondo me tra qualche anno sarà un vero disastro)...
> tuttavia è lì da vedere cosa hanno fatto nei secoli gli africani, scusa... mi spiegheresti cortesemente il senso millenario delle tribù fratricide, e come mai per es. da noi i vichinghi si sono estinti?


perche il normanno e' differente dal selvaggio, e comunque i vichinghi si spostavano e conquistavano..be ci provavano. e cmq navigavano etc etc saccheggiavano rubavano...erano delle bestie cani sciolti


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io invece parlavo della vita quotidiana che facevano in tante parti del mondo questi selvaggi prima che noi andassimo a rompere il cazzo.


nobody, ti consiglio la lettura de "il singhiozzo dell'uomo bianco".
se non altro, è una lettura interessante, anche se magari non ti smuove.
noi abbiamo rotto il cazzo in tempi relativamente recenti e nel complesso adesso c'è una sistema di interscambi, anche culturali.
quello che se ne fa della storia e delle possibilità sta anche ai popoli e al loro diritto di autodeterminarsi.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma se non hai la polis è difficile.
> L'africa è un territorio molto vasto, poi. Dipende anche di che parte dell'africa parli.
> I popoli europei hanno avuto* l'impero romano che ha creato una base uniforme sulla quale si sono formate le culture successive.* L'africa no.



lasciando tuttavia una sorta di autonomia locale, non imponendosi sugli usi e i costumi e sulle religioni, il che è stata la vera forza...e le tribù sono sparite lo stesso


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma se non hai la polis è difficile.
> L'africa è un territorio molto vasto, poi. Dipende anche di che parte dell'africa parli.
> I popoli europei hanno avuto l'impero romano che ha creato una base uniforme sulla quale si sono formate le culture successive. L'africa no.


eh, ma pure l'impero romano è già ad un grado di articolazione superiore.
non vi sono omologhi della polis o quel che è, e questo non è certo responsabilità degli occidentali.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> perche il normanno e' differente dal selvaggio, e comunque i vichinghi si spostavano e conquistavano..be ci provavano. e cmq navigavano etc etc saccheggiavano rubavano...erano delle bestie cani sciolti



osti che razzista


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti che razzista


ma quando mai...erano belli arrapanti in realta


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e chi dice che non ci fossero... come in Europa del resto. La schiavitù era praticata essenzialmente dagli arabi, infatti generalmente è un derivato delle civiltà progredite, legato al concetto di possesso. Storicamente si sviluppa con l'agricoltura e la pastorizia.
> Ok non li abbiamo danneggiati noi... vivevano di merda, nella fame e nel fango, poi siamo arrivati noi e gli abbiamo fatto le strade.


Nel fango sicuramente. Ma anche oggi.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> nobody, ti consiglio la lettura de "il singhiozzo dell'uomo bianco".
> se non altro, è una lettura interessante, anche se magari non ti smuove.
> noi abbiamo rotto il cazzo in tempi relativamente recenti e nel complesso adesso c'è una sistema di interscambi, anche culturali.
> quello che se ne fa della storia e delle possibilità sta anche ai popoli e al loro diritto di autodeterminarsi.


se è interessante la leggo a prescindere, che non mi smuova non è detto... di fronte ad argomenti convincenti non ho problemi a cambiare idea.
Credo piuttosto che quello che ci sia oggi sia un processo di omologazione, sugli interscambi sono scettico.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma quando mai...erano belli arrapanti in realta


e invece il negrone che ti mette nel pentolone non ti arrapa, scusa?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel fango sicuermente. Ma anche oggi.


e anche domani... il fango non mancherà mai.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti che razzista


infatti mi piace anche lei


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e invece il negrone che ti mette nel pentolone non ti arrapa, scusa?


manco un po. ma non perche e' nero figurati....ma non mi arrapano...l unico, l unico che ho pensato una volta me lo farei di brutto fu denzel....non mi dire che tu sei una da once you go black you never go back?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e invece il negrone che ti mette nel pentolone non ti arrapa, scusa?


:carneval:


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e chi dice che non ci fossero... come in Europa del resto. La schiavitù era praticata essenzialmente dagli arabi, infatti generalmente è un derivato delle civiltà progredite, legato al concetto di possesso. Storicamente si sviluppa con l'agricoltura e la pastorizia.
> Ok non li abbiamo danneggiati noi... *vivevano di merda, nella fame e nel fango,* poi siamo arrivati noi e gli abbiamo fatto le strade.


vivevano divisi in feroci tribù, e continuano imperterriti così, da secoli...
e i risultati sono lì da vedere, purtroppo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e anche domani... il fango non mancherà mai.


Ma guarda che lo stesso fecero i romani coi celti, i pitti ed insomma le cazzo di popolazioni che abitavano l'attuale Inghilterra fino al vallo di Adriano. Per dire.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> manco un po. ma non perche e' nero figurati....ma non mi arrapano...l unico, l unico che ho pensato una volta me lo farei di brutto fu denzel....non mi dire che tu sei una da once you go black you never go back?


a me piace molto Lenny Kravitz, molto sexy


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me piace molto Lenny Kravitz, molto sexy


Bella maialona.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti mi piace anche lei


ma non te la vedi la caciottina spensierata in un pentolone con carote e cipolle??
io sì!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, ma pure l'impero romano è già ad un grado di articolazione superiore.
> non vi sono omologhi della polis o quel che è, e questo non è certo responsabilità degli occidentali.


no, è un modello culturale che si è sviluppato diversamente perchè gli uomini avevano necessità diverse.
Territori più ampi con maggiori difficoltà di spostamento che rallentavano le comunicazioni. Non è facile spostarsi attraverso la giungla o il deserto. Quindi le discipline complesse si sono sviluppate in poche zone, direi egitto e mezzaluna fertile, dove era possibile spostarsi su vie fluviali. Per progredire, per non attenersi esclusivamente alla tradizione, l'uomo deve conoscere chi è diverso da lui.
Poi effettivamente, quando ci sono stati i mezzi di comunicazione efficenti non sono stati usati per uno scambio.
Comunque sia, ci troviamo adesso in due mondi talmente diversi che non è pensabile si possa colmare l'abisso che ci separa in pochi anni, secondo me. Però dobbiamo trovare una piattaforma di convivenza a livello globale, non è pensabile poterne fare a meno.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> a me piace molto Lenny Kravitz, molto sexy


mmm troppi capelli per me....gia ne ho tanti io


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non te la vedi la caciottina spensierata in un pentolone con carote e cipolle??
> io sì!:rotfl:


Troppo magra.


----------



## free (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Troppo magra.


c'è la fame...meglio una caciottina oggi che rincorrere veloci gazzelle domani


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> c'è la fame...meglio una caciottina oggi che rincorrere veloci gazzelle domani


Nn ascoltarlo. Ho messo su la ciccia. Confermo i 53 kg (oh..da 43 a 53 in piu di un mese - metodo: biscotti)


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> *vivevano divisi in feroci tribù, e continuano imperterriti così, da secoli...*
> e i risultati sono lì da vedere, purtroppo


anche i nativi americani o i popoli andini, se per questo... quello che non vuoi capire è che i risultati che vedi oggi dipendono dal nostro intervento.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, è un modello culturale che si è sviluppato diversamente perchè gli uomini avevano necessità diverse.
> Territori più ampi con maggiori difficoltà di spostamento che rallentavano le comunicazioni. Non è facile spostarsi attraverso la giungla o il deserto. Quindi le discipline complesse si sono sviluppate in poche zone, direi egitto e mezzaluna fertile, dove era possibile spostarsi su vie fluviali. Per progredire, per non attenersi esclusivamente alla tradizione, l'uomo deve conoscere chi è diverso da lui.
> Poi effettivamente, quando ci sono stati i mezzi di comunicazione efficenti non sono stati usati per uno scambio.
> Comunque sia, ci troviamo adesso in due mondi talmente diversi che non è pensabile si possa colmare l'abisso che ci separa in pochi anni, secondo me. Però dobbiamo trovare una piattaforma di convivenza a livello globale, non è pensabile poterne fare a meno.


siamo piùo meno tutti d'accordo sulle condizioni climatiche e ambientali favorevoli.
per quanto rigurada il presente, l'autodeterminazione è un diritto, anche perché se si provano degli interventi si parla pure di neo-colonialismo e altre rotture di palle.
non so.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo stesso fecero i romani coi celti, i pitti ed insomma le cazzo di popolazioni che abitavano l'attuale Inghilterra fino al vallo di Adriano. Per dire.


lo so, lo fecero pure coi galli, gli ispanici... ma i romani avevano un imperialismo che inglobava, ti faceva cittadino romano e parte integrante della comunità ( se li accettavi). Non imponevano che il minimo, ti lasciavano la religione (anzi se la portavano a Roma), gli usi, e parte delle leggi. Tanti consoli e imperatori furono africani, germanici, parti. Molto diverso dal colonialismo ottocentesco, totalmente razzista ed escludente.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non te la vedi la caciottina spensierata in un pentolone con carote e cipolle??
> io sì!:rotfl:


assolutamente si...  il piatto forte del sabato del villaggio


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> siamo piùo meno tutti d'accordo sulle condizioni climatiche e ambientali favorevoli.
> per quanto rigurada il presente, l'autodeterminazione è un diritto, anche perché se si provano degli interventi si parla pure di neo-colonialismo e altre rotture di palle.
> non so.


eh. Però non possiamo neppure pensare ad un mondo a due velocità dove a un paio d'ore di viaggio ti sposti dal grattacielo con le macchinette per il caffè alla capanna di cacca di capra senza acqua.
Che non credo sia quella di crepare di sete l'autodeterminazione.
Magari se esportiamo del sapere 'buono' riescono a pensare a quelcos'altro che non sia la sopravvivenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Nn ascoltarlo. Ho messo su la ciccia. Confermo i 53 kg (oh..da 43 a 53 in piu di un mese - metodo: biscotti)


Per un metro e venti d'altezza va bene, allora.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so, lo fecero pure coi galli, gli ispanici... ma i romani avevano un imperialismo che inglobava, ti faceva cittadino romano e parte integrante della comunità ( se li accettavi). Non imponevano che il minimo, ti lasciavano la religione (anzi se la portavano a Roma), gli usi, e parte delle leggi. Tanti consoli e imperatori furono africani, germanici, parti. Molto diverso dal colonialismo ottocentesco, totalmente razzista ed escludente.


Ho capito, ma quant'è durato il colonialismo tra ottocento e novecento? Un secolo? Meno? E quant'è durato l'impero romano? Millemila anni. Quello che voglio dire è che ad un certo punto il colonialismo è finito non tanto per loro che stavano male con noi, ma per noi che ci siamo fatti la guerra. Se fosse durato le cose sarebbero necessariamente cambiate per il colonizzati. Comunque quello che volevo dirti è che quando il Inghilterra stavano sugli alberi noialtri a Roma eravamo già froci.


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh. Però non possiamo neppure pensare ad un mondo a due velocità dove a un paio d'ore di viaggio ti sposti dal grattacielo con le macchinette per il caffè alla capanna di cacca di capra senza acqua.
> Che non credo sia quella di crepare di sete l'autodeterminazione.
> Magari se esportiamo del sapere 'buono' riescono a pensare a quelcos'altro che non sia la sopravvivenza.


io sono d'accordo, è che il concetto di esportazione finisce sempre per essere criticato.
se si esporta il femminismo e le donne hanno il diritto di seppellirsi nella stoffa, se si esportano le infrastrutture si esporta pure la corruzione e si deturpa il territorio, se si esporta la democrazia vabbé.
per tanti versi l'azione occidentale viene sempre criticata.
io poi non è che ho soluzioni, faccio solo constatazioni.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> io sono d'accordo, è che il concetto di esportazione finisce sempre per essere criticato.
> se si esporta il femminismo e le donne hanno il diritto di seppellirsi nella stoffa, se si esportano le infrastrutture si esporta pure la corruzione e si deturpa il territorio, se si esporta la democrazia vabbé.
> per tanti versi l'azione occidentale viene sempre criticata.
> io poi non è che ho soluzioni, faccio solo *constatazioni*.


Amichevoli?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per un metro e venti d'altezza va bene, allora.


1.56


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> assolutamente si...  il piatto forte del sabato del villaggio


la donzelletta vien de la campagna.....cazzarola cosa hai riportato a galla


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amichevoli?


sempre.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sempre.


D'incidente?


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> D'incidente?


sì, mi è capitato due volte.
due cazzate, comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, mi è capitato due volte.
> due cazzate, comunque.


Ti aveva tamponato una gazzella?


----------



## Dalida (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti aveva tamponato una gazzella?


ovviamente l'avevo tamponata io, in perfetta continuità con la tradizione coloniale.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma se non hai la polis è difficile.
> L'africa è un territorio molto vasto, poi. Dipende anche di che parte dell'africa parli.
> I popoli europei hanno avuto l'impero romano che ha creato una base uniforme sulla quale si sono formate le culture successive. L'africa no.


Uhm...dal libro che sto leggendo: Carlo Magno di Granzotto...
Uhm...uhm...i popoli europei...uhm...sono figli di quelle culture che distrussero l'Impero Romano e si assoggettarono come protettori di Roma, non più centro politico, ma centro religioso di quel mondo.

Carlo Magno che fa gli affaroni con Papa Adriano.

Vedo negli usi dei Franchi ben pochi usi che derivassero dallo ius di Roma...eheheheeheheheh...

Per me la base dell'Europa è Il Sacro Romano Impero non l'impero romano che decadde in men che non si fica...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...dal libro che sto leggendo: Carlo Magno di Granzotto...
> Uhm...uhm...i popoli europei...uhm...sono figli di quelle culture che distrussero l'Impero Romano e si assoggettarono come protettori di Roma, non più centro politico, ma centro religioso di quel mondo.
> 
> Carlo Magno che fa gli affaroni con Papa Adriano.
> ...


penso a te e mi vengono in mente i goonies.


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma quant'è durato il colonialismo tra ottocento e novecento? Un secolo? Meno? E quant'è durato l'impero romano? Millemila anni. Quello che voglio dire è che ad un certo punto il colonialismo è finito non tanto per loro che stavano male con noi, ma per noi che ci siamo fatti la guerra. Se fosse durato le cose sarebbero necessariamente cambiate per il colonizzati. *Comunque quello che volevo dirti è che quando il Inghilterra stavano sugli alberi noialtri a Roma eravamo già froci.*


ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> penso a te e mi vengono in mente i goonies.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> penso a te e mi vengono in mente i goonies.



Cosa sono?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa sono?


:racchia: 
io questa la considero un offesa peggio del tuo razzismo...fatti una cultura conte!!
i goonies...tutti lo sanno


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> l*a donzelletta vien de la campagna*.....cazzarola cosa hai riportato a galla


... e il negrone il sabato se la magna


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> :racchia:
> io questa la considero un offesa peggio del tuo razzismo...fatti una cultura conte!!
> i goonies...tutti lo sanno


Sono semplicemente un esponente di una cultura diversa dalla tua, no?
Tu sei intollerante e razzista, non io.

E questo tuo post, lo dimostra.

Come il tred della tua amica no?

Ti sembri normale tu?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente un esponente di una cultura diversa dalla tua, no?
> Tu sei intollerante e razzista, non io.
> 
> E questo tuo post, lo dimostra.
> ...


non ho mai detto di essere normale e faccio davvero fatica a vedere del razzismo in me...davvero molta ma vabbe, magari non la vedo io...tu dove lo vedi?
ma nei tuoi confronti dici??
ma no quando mai, sono nana anche io....su quello ti capisco.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ... e il negrone il sabato se la magna


si ma free e' molto piu donzelletta di me, con il mazzolin di rose e viole...
poi non ho mai capito questo: *onde, siccome suole*, ornare bla bla bla

io faccio la vecchietta sulla scala


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Free*



caciottina ha detto:


> si ma free e' molto piu donzelletta di me, con il mazzolin di rose e viole...
> poi non ho mai capito questo: *onde, siccome suole*, ornare bla bla bla
> 
> io faccio la vecchietta sulla scala


Free...è solo fortunata.Fortunata che è del nord e io di roma....gli facevo vedere io il mazzolone di rose.....


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free...è solo fortunata.Fortunata che è del nord e io di roma....gli facevo vedere io il mazzolone di rose.....


eddaje co ste promesse....guarda ....spero solo che free decida di venirti a trovare


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma quant'è durato il colonialismo tra ottocento e novecento? Un secolo? Meno? E quant'è durato l'impero romano? Millemila anni. Quello che voglio dire è che ad un certo punto il colonialismo *è finito non tanto per loro che stavano male con noi*, ma per noi che ci siamo fatti la guerra. Se fosse durato le cose sarebbero necessariamente cambiate per il colonizzati. Comunque quello che volevo dirti è che quando il Inghilterra stavano sugli alberi noialtri a Roma eravamo già froci.


nell'India a coltivare l'oppio per la Compagnia delle Indie britannica invece di cibo per loro stavano benissimo infatti (leggere _Mare dei papaveri)_


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> eddaje co ste promesse....guarda ....spero solo che free decida di venirti a trovare


Se scende giù ti assicuro che non risale più...fidate....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...dal libro che sto leggendo: Carlo Magno di Granzotto...
> Uhm...uhm...i popoli europei...uhm...sono figli di quelle culture che distrussero l'Impero Romano e si assoggettarono come protettori di Roma, non più centro politico, ma centro religioso di quel mondo.
> 
> Carlo Magno che fa gli affaroni con Papa Adriano.
> ...


certo, quattrocento anni, dal principato di Ottaviano a Odoacre, se teniamo conto solo dell'impero romano di occidente, quello di oriente mi pare sia durato un millennio in più. Ti ricordo che a causa dei casini interni al sacro romano impero, che stava assieme con lo sputo, Vicenza fu saccheggiata dagli Ungari.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scende giù ti assicuro che non risale più...fidate....:rotfl:


aia....glielo dici tu a JB?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si ma free e' molto piu donzelletta di me, con il mazzolin di rose e viole...
> poi non ho mai capito questo: *onde, siccome suole*, ornare bla bla bla
> 
> io faccio la vecchietta sulla scala


Giacomino ogni tanto si avvitava e andava in stallo


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Ahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente un esponente di una cultura diversa dalla tua, no?
> Tu sei intollerante e razzista, non io.
> 
> E questo tuo post, lo dimostra.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma porca puttana porca....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e di quale cazzo di cultura saresti esponente tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa la deve leggere tutto il forum:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ABBIAMO UN ESPONENTE DI CULTURA DIVERSA....si nelle piazze der paesello...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sto a ride come un pazzo,giuro conte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

poi questa cosa che i barbari hanno distrutto l'impero romano e più che altro un mito. L'impero "classico" si è sviluppato in un'altra cosa, il basso Impero, per una crisi sociale ed economica tutta sua. Quando Romolo Augustolo è stato deposto nessuno ha mosso un sopracciglio, nessuno ha sentito il botto. Odoacre si considerava il suo successore. 

E i vichinghi lottano ancora insieme a noi. Non tutti gli occhi chiari nel Sud Europa vengono dei celti o i popoli germanici delle prime ondate, immagino. Quante donzelle stuprate...


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Scusa*



drusilla ha detto:


> poi questa cosa che i barbari hanno distrutto l'impero romano e più che altro un mito. L'impero "classico" si è sviluppato in un'altra cosa, il basso Impero, per una crisi sociale ed economica tutta sua. Quando Romolo Augustolo è stato deposto nessuno ha mosso un sopracciglio, nessuno ha sentito il botto. Odoacre si considerava il suo successore.
> 
> E i vichinghi lottano ancora insieme a noi. Non tutti gli occhi chiari nel Sud Europa vengono dei celti o i popoli germanici delle prime ondate, immagino. Quante donzelle stuprate...


Perdonami drusy,ma non capisco,forse sono un esponente di un cultura diversa dalla tua....


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami drusy,ma non capisco,forse sono un esponente di un cultura diversa dalla tua....


hai gli occhi azzurri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> poi questa cosa che i barbari hanno distrutto l'impero romano e più che altro un mito. L'impero "classico" si è sviluppato in un'altra cosa, il basso Impero, per una crisi sociale ed economica tutta sua. Quando Romolo Augustolo è stato deposto nessuno ha mosso un sopracciglio, nessuno ha sentito il botto. *Odoacre si considerava il suo successore.
> 
> *E i vichinghi lottano ancora insieme a noi. Non tutti gli occhi chiari nel Sud Europa vengono dei celti o i popoli germanici delle prime ondate, immagino. Quante donzelle stuprate...


poi è arrivato Teodorico e gli ha fatto il mazzo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



drusilla ha detto:


> hai gli occhi azzurri?


Brizzolato,occhi verdi.SIamo esponenti di culture diverse...!


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi è arrivato Teodorico e gli ha fatto il mazzo.


si ma soprattutto i Longobardi hanno messo una riga. 
Ma il soggiogamento delle masse contadine in servi (ma anche i gremi nelle città) proviene dal basso Impero, anche il potere dei vescovi. E questo per le troppe tasse


----------



## drusilla (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brizzolato,occhi verdi.SIamo esponenti di culture diverse...!


che ne sai? flap flap ecco.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Ma*

Ma io sto ancora a ride...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo veramente si crede un esponente di cultura..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflorca troia mi sto sentendo male...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> poi questa cosa che i barbari hanno distrutto l'impero romano e più che altro un mito. L'impero "classico" si è sviluppato in un'altra cosa, il basso Impero, per una crisi sociale ed economica tutta sua. Quando Romolo Augustolo è stato deposto nessuno ha mosso un sopracciglio, nessuno ha sentito il botto. Odoacre si considerava il suo successore.
> 
> E i vichinghi lottano ancora insieme a noi. Non tutti gli occhi chiari nel Sud Europa vengono dei celti o i popoli germanici delle prime ondate, immagino.* Quante donzelle stuprate*...


vero... ancora pochi anni fa tante donne del basso lazio venivano selvaggiamente stuprate dai liberatori, bambine e vecchie comprese. E i generali lasciavano fare... ci fu anche un famoso episodio, in un paese furono difese dai tedeschi in ritirata.


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Perdonami*



Nobody ha detto:


> vero... ancora pochi anni fa tante donne del basso lazio venivano selvaggiamente stuprate dai liberatori, bambine e vecchie comprese. E i generali lasciavano fare... ci fu anche un famoso episodio, in un paese furono difese dai tedeschi in ritirata.


Scusa nobody,di quale cultura saresti esponente tu?


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa nobody,di quale cultura saresti esponente tu?


crucca-sardo-romana ... sono un culturalbastardo


----------



## oscuro (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> crucca-sardo-romana ... sono un culturalbastardo


Ti ringrazio,io sto cercando di capire di quale cultura sono esponente io,ma adesso dico:MA SI PUò LEGGERE Una COSA SIMILE?Ma si può leggere su un forum simile?ma si può leggere poi DA UN TIPO SIMILE?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio,io sto cercando di capire di quale cultura sono esponente io,ma adesso dico:MA SI PUò LEGGERE Una COSA SIMILE?Ma si può leggere su un forum simile?ma si può leggere poi DA UN TIPO SIMILE?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ormai quando leggo il conte penso sempre Don Ciccio Tumeo, l'organista ecclesiastico di Donnafugata... il suo alter-ego siculo


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non so nulla della Libia, tuttavia mi ricordo bene che quando Gheddafi era in fuga, la popolazione è entrata nelle sue magioni e ha trovato il solito lusso sfrenato tamarro che si rinviene in questi casi, e che fa incazzare perchè stride con la miseria in cui è tenuta il 99% della gente, che infatti non sembrava esserne felice: come vivevano Gheddafi e i suoi? come viveva il resto della popolazione?
> 
> ma parliamo delle faide tribali africane: ma possibile che è da millenni che questa gente si lasci andare a simili nefandezze, a causa di altrettanto millenari fomentatori esterni??
> anche noi abbiamo avuto nel corso della storia tribù di tutti i tipi, le popolazioni del nord ad es. non brillavano certo per pacifismo e tolleranza, ma ora dopo secoli come sono? ci sono ancora i vichinghi con le trecce ai baffi forse?? e i barbari?? e i celti, i sassoni, i longobardi, gli unni etc. che fine hanno fatto??
> nel corso dei secoli tutte queste originarie tribù hanno cercato l'acqua per coltivare, hanno imparato a sfruttare le risorse del territorio, si sono accordati con leggi di tutti i tipi, che tendevano ad es. ad *evitare di ammazzarsi *un giorno sì e l'altro pure, poi è vero che anche "noi" abbiamo avuto i nostri guai grossi, e infatti avevamo per lunghi periodi ben altro a cui pensare che "fomentare dall'esterno" gli africani...insomma, un paese ricchissimo come l'Africa non è mai riuscito a trarre dal proprio territorio nemmeno il necessario da mangiare, ed è sempre solo colpa nostra?? eh?


Sembri dimenticare prima e seconda guerra mondiale. Non sono passati secoli.


----------



## Zod (26 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le differenze possono essere anche infinite, ma a un certo punto se nei secoli non si riesce nemmeno a irrigare i campi, tra l'altro vastissimi, per poi mangiare, possibile che la colpa sia sempre degli altri?


A proposito di irrigazione si deve proprio a Gheddafi la costruzione di un gigantesco acquedotto per l'irrigazione dei campi.

http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_fiume_artificiale


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo, quattrocento anni, dal principato di Ottaviano a Odoacre, se teniamo conto solo dell'impero romano di occidente, quello di oriente mi pare sia durato un millennio in più. Ti ricordo che a causa dei casini interni al sacro romano impero, che stava assieme con lo sputo, Vicenza fu saccheggiata dagli Ungari.


Ma fu il Sacro Romano impero per primo a doversi misurare con i califfi ( la isis dell'epoca no?)

Secondo me, la prima matrice culturale è il bacino del mediterraneo, l'egitto e compagnia bella...
I greci poi fanno da cultura per i romani, basti vedere la storia di una città come Agrigento ( che per altro fu dominata anche dal tiranno Terone).

Poi i romani...e infine i babari...

Ma la vera nascita del mondo occidentale così come lo pensiamo noi, è medioevale e non di epoca romana...

Pensiamo solo a come i monaci amanuensi hanno salvato certe opere della classicità a scapito di altre...

Prendo spunto dal mio mondo: la musica.

TUTTA la musica occidentale TUTTA, trae origine, piaccia o meno, dal canto gregoriano in certi casi mescolato con la musica popolare. Il canto gregoriano trae origine dalla musica ebraica, ( piaccia o meno).

Dal canto gregoriano sono discese le due scale maggiori e minori su cui si basa tutta la musica europea.

Basti dire che il primo organo a canne usato per la chiesa, fu un dono di Carlo Magno, in altre culture, tipo quella ottomana, l'organo a canne serviva come accompagnamento nei postriboli...e infatti non viene usato nella fede cristiana ortodossa.

Ora capisco comunque il mio grande amore per l'Ungheria, ora capisco perchè stavo là e mi sembrava di essere a casa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2015)

*Così tanto per capire...*

CHi ha letto sto libro?

http://www.laterza.it/index.php?option=com_laterza&Itemid=97&task=schedalibro&isbn=9788842051169


----------



## Traccia (26 Febbraio 2015)

Cioè
Ho appena visto le immagini della distruzione del museo di Mosul

Mi è venuto da vomitare

Mi son dovuta sedere

Ho mal di pancia

Mi è salita una rabbia ed un odio, come credo di non aver mai provato


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cioè
> Ho appena visto le immagini della distruzione del museo di Mosul
> 
> Mi è venuto da vomitare
> ...



PURE IO, pero'  l'impressione  era fossero statue finte....sì disgregavano  in un attimo, boh


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> PURE IO, pero'  l'impressione  era fossero statue finte....sì disgregavano  in un attimo, boh


come i copti-nani sgozzati sulla spiaggia?


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> come i copti-nani sgozzati sulla spiaggia?



Di quelli mi ha colpito la corporatura STATUARIA dei terroristi...boh


----------



## Nobody (26 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di quelli mi ha colpito la corporatura STATUARIA dei terroristi...boh


filmato palesemente ridicolo... dichiarato falso addirittura dalla voce del padrone, fox news.


----------



## oscuro (27 Febbraio 2015)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> CHi ha letto sto libro?
> 
> http://www.laterza.it/index.php?option=com_laterza&Itemid=97&task=schedalibro&isbn=9788842051169



Avrei voluto leggerlo,ma sai,sono esponente di un altro tipo di cultura,cultura goonies....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Febbraio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> PURE IO, pero'  l'impressione  era fossero statue finte....sì disgregavano  in un attimo, boh


Col martello pneumatico anche Stonehenge si disgrega in un attimo. 

Buscopann

PS. Cmq il male di questo mondo (ISIS compreso) è l'ignoranza. Il male si batte con la cultura. C'è ancora molta strada da fare in tal senso.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Sembri dimenticare prima e seconda guerra mondiale. Non sono passati secoli.


parlavo appunto di guai grossi, cioè anche di tutte le guerre
poi non dimenticare che ad es. dal 1300 in poi in europa c'è stata una piccola era glaciale, che ha provocato lunghi periodi di carestia con il conseguente diffondersi di malattie legate alla malnutrizione


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A proposito di irrigazione si deve proprio a Gheddafi la costruzione di un gigantesco acquedotto per l'irrigazione dei campi.
> 
> http://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_fiume_artificiale


ha fatto bene, sono opere faraoniche tipiche delle dittature, che però rimangono (a differenza delle dittature)

tuttavia l'Africa non è mica tutto deserto, anzi, ha vastissimi territori coperti da vegetazione rigogliosa


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Cioè
> Ho appena visto le immagini della distruzione del museo di Mosul
> 
> Mi è venuto da vomitare
> ...


seguono l'interpretazione della Sharia che viene loro insegnata.


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> seguono l'interpretazione della Sharia che viene loro insegnata.


io li inviterei volentieri in qualche museo d'arte moderna


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2015)

*In tempi andati....*

Nell'VIII secolo gli emiri arabi, che avevano conquistato già il Nordafrica e la penisola iberica, ebbero una battuta d'arresto al loro espansionismo con la Battaglia di Poitiers (732) e rivolsero maggiore attenzione all'Italia. Essi avevano oramai strappato il controllo del Mediterraneo ai bizantini e le coste italiane erano facile preda, vi era nonché la strategica opportunità di conquistare Roma.

Nell'Europa occidentale il periodo di instabilità politica e mancanza di risorse, causa e conseguenza della caduta dell'Impero romano d'Occidente, non si era ancora spento; l'Impero romano d'Oriente subiva i contraccolpi del veloce espansionismo dei secoli passati; gli arabi invece godevano di maggiori disponibilità di risorse provenienti da Oriente. Gli attacchi all'Italia meridionale seguirono la stessa strategia attuata altrove, con incursioni a scopo di saccheggio e rapimento sulle coste e la successiva occupazione o la fondazione di centri costieri da utilizzare per la penetrazione verso l'interno.

Sin dalla conquista dell'attuale Tunisia nel VII secolo, fu allestito presso Tunisi un cantiere navale allo scopo di contrastare e soppiantare la flotta militare e commerciale bizantina. Di pari passo inizia l'attività corsara dei saraceni sulle coste italiane a scopo di saccheggio e rapimento: tra gli stimoli a questa attività vi era anche la necessità di schiavi per i cantieri. Spedizioni regolari, ma non a scopo di occupazione, si ebbero in Sicilia e Sardegna per tutto l'VIII secolo. Furono le prime occupazioni temporanee a Ischia, Ponza, Lampedusa e i saccheggi di altre località strategiche a spronare Bizantini e Carolingi a dotarsi di flotte a difese delle coste italiane. Basi molto importanti per questa controffensiva, che costrinse anche gli arabi a dotare la costa africane di ribāt di difesa, furono Napoli, Amalfi e Gaeta, formalmente sotto l'autorità di Costantinopoli.

I rapporti commerciali tra i saraceni e i signori italiani furono per lo più sereni: bande saracene venivano utilizzate come mercenari e le loro navi commerciali erano regolarmente attraccate nei porti italiani.

La Sicilia, geograficamente quasi chiusa in un territorio controllato dagli arabi, subì per decenni attacchi e poi venne progressivamente occupata. Gli arabi attaccarono poi la penisola, fondando un emirato a Bari (durato circa 25 anni) e puntando più volte alla conquista di Roma. Alleanze militari, messe insieme con gran difficoltà, riuscirono a respingere l'invasione.


----------



## free (27 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> io li inviterei volentieri in qualche museo d'*arte moderna*



meglio contemporanea


----------



## Zod (28 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> parlavo appunto di guai grossi, cioè anche di tutte le guerre
> poi non dimenticare che ad es. dal 1300 in poi in europa c'è stata una piccola era glaciale, che ha provocato lunghi periodi di carestia con il conseguente diffondersi di malattie legate alla malnutrizione


Quindi secondo te è colpa loro se sono rimasti indietro. Certo bisogna ammettere che nessuno di loro è uscito dall'Africa per sottomettere altre nazioni. Non hanno ancora invaso l'Italia, o il Sudamerica, oppure l'India. Si sono fatti le guerre tra di loro. E non avendo come noi una industria militare d'avanguardia si sono accontentati delle armi vecchie occidentali, pagandole con quello che hanno: petrolio, diamanti, materie prime pregiate. 

E un discorso razzista il tuo, non so se te ne accorgi. Non dimenticare Martin Luther King. Tutto sommato vivere di ciò che la natura ti offre, senza cercare lussi o ricchezza, non è poi così deprecabile rispetto allo stare ore nel traffico per lavorare 8 ore, portare a casa il necessario, essere cornuti, e arrivare come zombie alla pensione. Meglio 30 anni nella Savana che 60 in gabbia.

Avere un modello è ok, imporlo con le armi ad altri è un crimine.


----------



## Zod (28 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ha fatto bene, sono opere faraoniche tipiche delle dittature, che però rimangono (a differenza delle dittature)
> 
> tuttavia l'Africa non è mica tutto deserto, anzi, ha vastissimi territori coperti da vegetazione rigogliosa


Dittature? Ospedali, scuole, prima casa gratis per tutti. Irrigazione per i campi. Questa è dittatura? Allora la nostra democrazia cos'è? Genocidio?


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te è colpa loro se sono rimasti indietro. Certo bisogna ammettere che nessuno di loro è uscito dall'Africa per sottomettere altre nazioni. Non hanno ancora invaso l'Italia, o il Sudamerica, oppure l'India. Si sono fatti le guerre tra di loro. E non avendo come noi una industria militare d'avanguardia si sono accontentati delle armi vecchie occidentali, pagandole con quello che hanno: petrolio, diamanti, materie prime pregiate.
> 
> E un discorso razzista il tuo, non so se te ne accorgi. Non dimenticare Martin Luther King. Tutto sommato vivere di ciò che la natura ti offre, senza cercare lussi o ricchezza, non è poi così deprecabile rispetto allo stare ore nel traffico per lavorare 8 ore, portare a casa il necessario, essere cornuti, e arrivare come zombie alla pensione. Meglio 30 anni nella Savana che 60 in gabbia.
> 
> Avere un modello è ok, imporlo con le armi ad altri è un crimine.


infatti ho scritto prima che anche il nostro modo di vivere è per molti versi assurdo, a cominciare dalle banche e tutta la finanza creativa o meno, ma anche il ritenere necessari mille oggetti inutili, l'essere servi del mercato, il nutrirsi troppo e di schifezze etc. etc....per me, che sono alquanto spartana, con poco si vive e con niente si muore, pensa un po'... TUTTAVIA continuo a ritenere incomprensibile per una persona che possiede un minimo di iniziativa come mai in Africa spesso non si riesca a vivere nemmeno di quello (tanto) che la natura ti offre!
intendo dire: ma dopo SECOLI, chissenefrega se la tribù accanto è adoratrice di serpenti invece che ingroppatrice di coleotteri, quando per prendere l'acqua devi fare 10 km a piedi? le guerre vanno anche "bene", non si può andare sempre d'accordo, ma se per secoli la storia è sempre quella, se permetti a me viene anche il dubbio che questi forse manco si ricordano come mai si odiano tra di loro da generazioni (e per es. non possono nemmeno googolare per scoprirlo)...invece di occuparsi di come fare per vivere MEGLIO!


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dittature? Ospedali, scuole, prima casa gratis per tutti. Irrigazione per i campi. Questa è dittatura? Allora la nostra democrazia cos'è? Genocidio?


non conosco la Libia, tuttavia Gheddafi e i suoi cari non mi sembravano particolarmente amati, ma forse mi sbaglio


----------



## drusilla (28 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Dittature? Ospedali, scuole, prima casa gratis per tutti. Irrigazione per i campi. Questa è dittatura? Allora la nostra democrazia cos'è? Genocidio?


Dittature perché questi popoli non possono scegliersi chi li governa. Non a caso sono tutti colonelli, saliti al potere mediante Golpes[emoji41]   Poi è ovvio che devono ingraziarsi il popolo. E comunque le grandi opere convengono perché fanno pappare a tanti eh. Come ben sappiamo tutti


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2015)

Diciamo che qualunque regime autoritario, nonostante ciò che normalmente si pensi, si basa principalmente sul consenso popolare (oltre naturalmente ad un efficiente apparato repressivo). Negli anni '30, grazie ad importanti riforme sociali sia il fascismo che in nazionalsocialismo ebbero enorme consenso nelle rispettive patrie. Lo stesso vale per Gheddafi, o Castro.


----------



## free (28 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Diciamo che* qualunque regime autoritario, nonostante ciò che normalmente si pensi, si basa principalmente sul consenso popolare *(oltre naturalmente ad un efficiente apparato repressivo). Negli anni '30, grazie ad importanti riforme sociali sia il fascismo che in nazionalsocialismo ebbero enorme consenso nelle rispettive patrie. Lo stesso vale per Gheddafi, o Castro.


all'inizio...in seguito no, anche perchè solitamente le dittature hanno una qualche ragione di esistere solo nel breve periodo, ad es. per ricompattare il Paese e riorganizzarlo in un modo nuovo


----------



## Zod (28 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> all'inizio...in seguito no, anche perchè solitamente le dittature hanno una qualche ragione di esistere solo nel breve periodo, ad es. per ricompattare il Paese e riorganizzarlo in un modo nuovo


Ci sono dittature sane e democrazie marce. Le dittature più longeve sono nate da rivoluzioni il cuo scopo era deporre governi fantoccio creati dall'occidente. È accaduto in Africa, in Sudamerica, nel sud-est asiatico. L'occidente è molto armato, ha arsenali nucleari. Però mette fuori legge gli arsenali chimici e batteriologici, e se qualche paese sembra se ne stia dotando lo bombardano con uranio impoverito. Alla fine quella dell'occidente sul mondo non è una dittatura?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Febbraio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono dittature sane e democrazie marce. Le dittature più longeve sono nate da rivoluzioni il cuo scopo era deporre governi fantoccio creati dall'occidente. È accaduto in Africa, in Sudamerica, nel sud-est asiatico. L'occidente è molto armato, ha arsenali nucleari. Però mette fuori legge gli arsenali chimici e batteriologici, e se qualche paese sembra se ne stia dotando lo bombardano con uranio impoverito. Alla fine quella dell'occidente sul mondo non è una dittatura?


- Ahahhahah Beavis
- Ahahhahah Butthead


----------



## free (1 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono dittature sane e democrazie marce. Le dittature più longeve sono nate da rivoluzioni il cuo scopo era deporre governi fantoccio creati dall'occidente. È accaduto in Africa, in Sudamerica, nel sud-est asiatico. L'occidente è molto armato, ha arsenali nucleari. Però mette fuori legge gli arsenali chimici e batteriologici, e se qualche paese sembra se ne stia dotando lo bombardano con uranio impoverito. Alla fine quella dell'occidente sul mondo non è una dittatura?


l'occidente ha appoggiato alcune dittature cercando punti di equilibrio, stessa strategia riguardo agli armamenti
è la solita storia: non basta avere il potere, bisogna anche saperlo usare, e inoltre non si possono cancellare come per magia SECOLI di storia che hanno portato l'occidente a scoprire e costruire armi di tutti i tipi: adesso queste armi esistono, e dobbiamo fare i conti con questa realtà, tutti quanti, anche chi a sua volta le vorrebbe per... 
chiaramente non è che se uno le vuole, chi le ha gliele fornisce, tipo corredo nazionale:singleeye:
poi se volgiamo arrivare alla follia di essere tutti armati = nessuno armato, tipo guerra fredda che ci ha afflitto per decenni, per me è solo una pericolosa perdita di tempo e di energie, i problemi sono altri


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> all'inizio...in seguito no, anche perchè solitamente le dittature hanno una qualche ragione di esistere solo nel breve periodo, ad es. per ricompattare il Paese e riorganizzarlo in un modo nuovo


di solito quelle di destra cadono per cause esterne... quasi sempre guerre perse. Gli stessi militari argentini si rovinarono con la guerra alla flotta inglese nelle Malvine, finchè torturarono e buttarono desaparecidos nell'oceano al mondo fregava ben poco. 
Le dittature comuniste invece solitamente collassano per motivi economici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Dittature? Ospedali, scuole, prima casa gratis per tutti. Irrigazione per i campi. Questa è dittatura?* Allora la nostra democrazia cos'è? Genocidio?


era la stessa cosa che diceva Stalin, non fa una piega.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono *dittature sane *e democrazie marce. Le dittature più longeve sono nate da rivoluzioni il cuo scopo era deporre governi fantoccio creati dall'occidente. È accaduto in Africa, in Sudamerica, nel sud-est asiatico. L'occidente è molto armato, ha arsenali nucleari. Però mette fuori legge gli arsenali chimici e batteriologici, e se qualche paese sembra se ne stia dotando lo bombardano con uranio impoverito. Alla fine quella dell'occidente sul mondo non è una dittatura?


quelle che ti tolgono la libertà ma ti danno le vitamine?


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era la stessa cosa che diceva Stalin, non fa una piega.



temo che si riferisca al fatto che uno Stato volto al sociale potrebbe reggere solo in caso di dittatura


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo che si riferisca al fatto che uno Stato volto al sociale potrebbe reggere solo in caso di dittatura


ma che, la Libia era uno stato volto al sociale? Ma non scherziamo: c'era la gente che crepava di fame.
Non è che si sono ribellati perchè volevano i doppi servizi nella casa ricevuta gratis.
Io poi certa gente la vorrei proprio vedere a vivere sotto una dittatura, un annetto.
Perchè una dittatura, la prima cosa che fa SEMPRE, è negare la libertà di pensiero.
E dato che non puoi impedire a qualcuno di pensare, di solito chi non condivide quanto viene imposto da una dittatura, viene eliminato.
Ovvio che se uno pensieri propri non li ha, non ha il problema.


----------



## free (2 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che, la Libia era uno stato volto al sociale? Ma non scherziamo:* c'era la gente che crepava di fame.*
> Non è che si sono ribellati perchè volevano i doppi servizi nella casa ricevuta gratis.
> Io poi certa gente la vorrei proprio vedere a vivere sotto una dittatura, un annetto.
> Perchè una dittatura, la prima cosa che fa SEMPRE, è negare la libertà di pensiero.
> ...


ma infatti le dittature si concretizzano nello stare benissimo in pochissimi, sempre
poi hanno quasi sempre l'assurdo risvolto dell'amato leader etc., allucinante


----------



## spleen (2 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono dittature sane e democrazie marce. Le dittature più longeve sono nate da rivoluzioni il cuo scopo era deporre governi fantoccio creati dall'occidente. È accaduto in Africa, in Sudamerica, nel sud-est asiatico. L'occidente è molto armato, ha arsenali nucleari. Però mette fuori legge gli arsenali chimici e batteriologici, e se qualche paese sembra se ne stia dotando lo bombardano con uranio impoverito. Alla fine quella dell'occidente sul mondo non è una dittatura?


Se non ti piace vivere in questo schifosissimo occidente malato e corrotto puoi sempre trasferirti in qualche perla di posto dove una "dittatura sana" ti consenta di vivere meglio, nessuno ti trattiene eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se non ti piace vivere in questo schifosissimo occidente malato e corrotto puoi sempre trasferirti in qualche perla di posto dove una "dittatura sana" ti consenta di vivere meglio, nessuno ti trattiene eh.


pensa che ti danno pure la casa gratis. OH, la casa gratis non sono mica noccioline.


----------



## Zod (2 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se non ti piace vivere in questo schifosissimo occidente malato e corrotto puoi sempre trasferirti in qualche perla di posto dove una "dittatura sana" ti consenta di vivere meglio, nessuno ti trattiene eh.


Eh, ma poi dopo arrivano i droni occidentali a bombardarmi la casa regalatami dal dittatore con l'uranio. E se provo a scappare su un gommone, ammesso che sopravviva, finisco in un lager, e dopo il lager se riesco fuggire mi ritrovo a raccogliere pomodori 18 ore al giorno per 5 Euro, con la gente che ce l'ha su con me e mi sputa addosso perché dice che gli rubo il lavoro. Poi arriva uno con un macchinone e mi dice che se lo aiuto a fare una cosetta mi da tanti soldi.


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> *ma infatti le dittature si concretizzano nello stare benissimo in pochissimi*, sempre
> poi hanno quasi sempre l'assurdo risvolto dell'amato leader etc., allucinante


beh insomma... dipende, mo' non voglio fare l'apologia del fascio però negli anni '30 il consenso in Italia era altissimo nonostante la dittatura proprio perchè il regime aveva migliorato la vita di tutti i giorni a tanti italiani con delle riforme sociali innovative per l'epoca (che poi furono riprese sotto molti aspetti dal new deal rooseveltiano). Sono certo che se Mussolini fosse morto in un attentato nel '38, prima della guerra e delle leggi razziali, ora sarebbe visto in maniera assai diversa.


----------



## spleen (2 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Eh, ma poi dopo arrivano i droni occidentali a bombardarmi la casa regalatami dal dittatore con l'uranio. E se provo a scappare su un gommone, ammesso che sopravviva, finisco in un lager, e dopo il lager se riesco fuggire mi ritrovo a raccogliere pomodori 18 ore al giorno per 5 Euro, con la gente che ce l'ha su con me e mi sputa addosso perché dice che gli rubo il lavoro. Poi arriva uno con un macchinone e mi dice che se lo aiuto a fare una cosetta mi da tanti soldi.


Invece se vai ad abitare sotto una "dittatura felice" ti fanno i ponti d'oro.... ti fanno.......!!!!!
Sù, cosa aspetti, vai!


----------



## Zod (2 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Invece se vai ad abitare sotto una "dittatura felice" ti fanno i ponti d'oro.... ti fanno.......!!!!!
> Sù, cosa aspetti, vai!


In teoria abito giá sotto una dittatura felice, quella del denaro. Basta studiare tanto e poi lavorare tanto e onestamente per potermi comprare qualunque cosa.


----------



## spleen (2 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> In teoria abito giá sotto una dittatura felice, quella del denaro. Basta studiare tanto e poi lavorare tanto e onestamente per potermi comprare qualunque cosa.


Se non altro ti viene consentito di farlo, ti viene consentito persino di sputare nel piatto in cui mangi, pensa un po'.
Poi se tu pretendi di avere le cose di cui hai bisogno senza studiare e senza lavorare forse cerchi il paese dei balocchi.
Comunque, se pensi che sia meglio qualche altro posto ti è già stato detto, vacci pure, oppure brevettala tu un altro tipo di società senza lo "sporco denaro", così saremo tutti un po' più felici di vivere nell' ennesima utopia.


----------



## Zod (2 Marzo 2015)

Bisogna valutare anche le esternalità. Se il capitalismo ha vinto sul  socialismo significa che i popoli che lo hanno addottato come sistema  economico ne hanno ricavato dei vantaggi. La questione è a prezzo di  cosa o di chi. Anche il nazionalsocialismo era un buon sistema  all'inizio per chi vi aveva creduto. Hitler andò al potere in  democrazia, vincendo le elezioni. Se avesse vinto lui la guerra oggi  come sarebbe l'Europa e cosa penseremmo noi nati e cresciuti nel  nazionalsocialismo? 

Più di 10 milioni di morti per denutrizione  ogni anno, 2 miliardi di persone che soffrono la fame, anche nei paesi  capitalisti, mentre l'occidente soffre di patologie da eccessi  alimentari. Inquinamento. Uomini che da soli possiedono miliardi di  dollari, mentre milioni di persone vivono con un dollaro al giorno. 

Ora  facciamo uno sforzo di ottimismo. Pensiamo a un domani dove ogni  bambino nascerà con i diritti umani garantiti. Cosa penseranno questi  bambini del nostro mondo di oggi e di noi Occidente? La stessa cosa che  pensiamo noi oggi degli italiani e dei tedeschi che assistevano con  indifferenza allo sterminio di altri popoli? Lo chiameranno  Nazionaldollarismo?


----------



## drusilla (2 Marzo 2015)

Zod il capitalismo non ha vinto sul socialismo. Il socialismo è imploso.


----------



## spleen (2 Marzo 2015)

Zod
No. Io non vivo in un mondo dove tutto è uguale al contrario di tutto, dove puoi paragonare le democrazia brutta e sporca ma pur sempre democrazia alle dittature più sanguinarie. E' un esercizio inutile, sterile retorica e vuoto chiacchiericcio. La storia non si fa' con i se e con i ma, si analizza per capire. (Le belle dittature sono costate all'Europa 100 milioni di morti).
Mi sai indicare per cortesia un sistema economico o uno stato esterno all' orribile sistema democratico capitalistico (entro il quale pure tu mangi) che funga da modello alternativo e dentro il quale ti piacerebbe vivere?
Ti è stato chiesto varie volte, sai rispondere senza menare tanto il can per l'aia?
E invece di criticare sterilmente ti sei mai chiesto tu - personalmente - cosa puoi fare per migliorare la vita del tuo prossimo che forse è l'unica cosa che conta e che forse solo queste "orribili" democrazie ti consentono di fare?


----------



## Zod (3 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Zod
> No. Io non vivo in un mondo dove tutto è uguale al contrario di tutto, dove puoi paragonare le democrazia brutta e sporca ma pur sempre democrazia alle dittature più sanguinarie. E' un esercizio inutile, sterile retorica e vuoto chiacchiericcio. La storia non si fa' con i se e con i ma, si analizza per capire. (Le belle dittature sono costate all'Europa 100 milioni di morti).
> Mi sai indicare per cortesia un sistema economico o uno stato esterno all' orribile sistema democratico capitalistico (entro il quale pure tu mangi) che funga da modello alternativo e dentro il quale ti piacerebbe vivere?
> Ti è stato chiesto varie volte, sai rispondere senza menare tanto il can per l'aia?
> E invece di criticare sterilmente ti sei mai chiesto tu - personalmente - cosa puoi fare per migliorare la vita del tuo prossimo che forse è l'unica cosa che conta e che forse solo queste "orribili" democrazie ti consentono di fare?


Vedo che attaccare personalmente fa parte del tuo metodo di conversazione. 

Se si tratta di scegliere il male minore, sicuramente il capitalismo attualmente è l'unica scelta. Se invece si vuole discutere per migliorarlo bisogna fare una critica agli errori. È l'unico modo per far evolvere i sistemi, analizzarne i punti deboli e cercare di correggerli. Sono state teorizzate più volte delle terze vie a metà tra capitalismo e socialismo, l'Europa ne è un esempio, il libro verde di Gheddafi un altro esempio in chiave araba. Il capitalismo non è un macigno irremovibile, anzi è molto malleabile e adattabile (non a caso è sopravvissuto a tante crisi). Tuttavia guardando ai grandi squilibri economici nel mondo si potrebbe pensare già subito a delle modifiche del sistema, senza attendere un'altra crisi epica, o un'altra guerra.


----------



## drusilla (3 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Vedo che attaccare personalmente fa parte del tuo metodo di conversazione.
> 
> Se si tratta di scegliere il male minore, sicuramente il capitalismo attualmente è l'unica scelta. Se invece si vuole discutere per migliorarlo bisogna fare una critica agli errori. È l'unico modo per far evolvere i sistemi, analizzarne i punti deboli e cercare di correggerli. Sono state teorizzate più volte delle terze vie a metà tra capitalismo e socialismo, l'Europa ne è un esempio, il libro verde di Gheddafi un altro esempio in chiave araba. Il capitalismo non è un macigno irremovibile, anzi è molto malleabile e adattabile (non a caso è sopravvissuto a tante crisi). Tuttavia guardando ai grandi squilibri economici nel mondo si potrebbe pensare già subito a delle modifiche del sistema, senza attendere un'altra crisi epica, o un'altra guerra.


Ma non parlavi della democrazia? Perché adesso vai sul capitalismo? Ci sono state dittature capitalistiche (Cile ad esempio, Battista in Cuba, Argentina dei colonelli) e democrazie socialiste (Svezia) Stai facendo una confusione pazzesca


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Vedo che attaccare personalmente fa parte del tuo metodo di conversazione.
> 
> Se si tratta di scegliere il male minore, sicuramente il capitalismo attualmente è l'unica scelta. Se invece si vuole discutere per migliorarlo bisogna fare una critica agli errori. È l'unico modo per far evolvere i sistemi, analizzarne i punti deboli e cercare di correggerli. *Sono state teorizzate più volte delle terze vie a metà tra capitalismo e socialismo*, l'Europa ne è un esempio, il libro verde di Gheddafi un altro esempio in chiave araba. Il capitalismo non è un macigno irremovibile, anzi è molto malleabile e adattabile (non a caso è sopravvissuto a tante crisi). Tuttavia guardando ai grandi squilibri economici nel mondo si potrebbe pensare già subito a delle modifiche del sistema, senza attendere un'altra crisi epica, o un'altra guerra.


Non sentirti attaccato, non è mia intenzione portarla sul personale ma rendiamoci conto per piacere che siamo anche responsabili di quello che scriviamo.
Le terze vie sono rimaste sulla carta, dal punto di vista della politica applicata hanno prodotto ben poco, quanto al libro verde del signor Gheddafi, beh spero ci si renda conto dell'enorme differenza che c'era trai i mirabolanti proclami e la realtà quotidiana che i dittatori facevano vivere ai popoli africani.
Condivido lo sguardo critico sul capitalismo che comunque come ti ha fatto notare Drusilla non bisogna confondere con sistema democratico e ti invito a riflettere sul fatto che solo il sistema democratico nella pratica e non in teoria riesce a emendarlo e migliorarlo.
Imho.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Zod il capitalismo non ha vinto sul socialismo. Il socialismo è imploso.


diciamo che se non ha vinto è sopravvissuto alla grande alla dipartita del comunismo... che poi vada regolamentato in molti dei suoi aspetti più estremi è sicuramente vero.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Vedo che attaccare personalmente fa parte del tuo metodo di conversazione.
> 
> *Se si tratta di scegliere il male minore, sicuramente il capitalismo attualmente è l'unica scelta. Se invece si vuole discutere per migliorarlo bisogna fare una critica agli errori. È l'unico modo per far evolvere i sistemi, analizzarne i punti deboli e cercare di correggerli. *Sono state teorizzate più volte delle terze vie a metà tra capitalismo e socialismo, l'Europa ne è un esempio, il libro verde di Gheddafi un altro esempio in chiave araba. Il capitalismo non è un macigno irremovibile, anzi è molto malleabile e adattabile (non a caso è sopravvissuto a tante crisi). Tuttavia guardando ai grandi squilibri economici nel mondo si potrebbe pensare già subito a delle modifiche del sistema, senza attendere un'altra crisi epica, o un'altra guerra.


Su questo hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh insomma... dipende, mo' non voglio fare l'apologia del fascio però negli anni '30 il consenso in Italia era altissimo nonostante la dittatura proprio perchè il regime aveva migliorato la vita di tutti i giorni a tanti italiani con delle riforme sociali innovative per l'epoca (che poi furono riprese sotto molti aspetti dal new deal rooseveltiano). Sono certo che se Mussolini fosse morto in un attentato nel '38, prima della guerra e delle leggi razziali, ora sarebbe visto in maniera assai diversa.


se mia nonna avesse avuto la ruota sarebbe stata una carriola.
E comunque no: i miei nonni nel 38 già erano da un anno in un buco sotto il fienile, ricercati lui con una condanna a morte, lei con una all'esilio. E mica avevano fatto altro che manifestare il loro disaccordo col regime.
La guerra di Etiopia, che costò all'italia in un momento di crisi economica devastante le ultime riserve, assieme all'altra genialata dello spalleggiamento a Franco in Spagna, fu finanziata con l'aumento delle tasse al 41% e con la svalutazione della lira.
E la guerra di Etiopia causò le sue belle sanzioni.
Nel 38 eravamo già autarchici da un paio di anni, facevamo il caffè con la cicoria.
E avevamo già promulgato le leggi razziali.
Non era affatto un Paese felice, il nostro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Vedo che attaccare personalmente fa parte del tuo metodo di conversazione.
> 
> Se si tratta di scegliere il male minore, sicuramente il capitalismo attualmente è l'unica scelta. Se invece si vuole discutere per migliorarlo bisogna fare una critica agli errori. È l'unico modo per far evolvere i sistemi, analizzarne i punti deboli e cercare di correggerli. Sono state teorizzate più volte delle terze vie a metà tra capitalismo e socialismo, l'Europa ne è un esempio, *il libro verde di Gheddafi *un altro esempio in chiave araba. Il capitalismo non è un macigno irremovibile, anzi è molto malleabile e adattabile (non a caso è sopravvissuto a tante crisi). Tuttavia guardando ai grandi squilibri economici nel mondo si potrebbe pensare già subito a delle modifiche del sistema, senza attendere un'altra crisi epica, o un'altra guerra.


giove pluvio.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mia nonna avesse avuto la ruota sarebbe stata una carriola.
> E comunque no: i miei nonni nel 38 già erano da un anno in un buco sotto il fienile, ricercati lui con una condanna a morte, lei con una all'esilio. E mica avevano fatto altro che manifestare il loro disaccordo col regime.
> La guerra di Etiopia, che costò all'italia in un momento di crisi economica devastante le ultime riserve, assieme all'altra genialata dello spalleggiamento a Franco in Spagna, fu finanziata con l'aumento delle tasse al 41% e con la svalutazione della lira.
> E la guerra di Etiopia causò le sue belle sanzioni.
> ...


I tuoi nonni per quanto più che apprezzabili nel loro pensiero e nei loro gesti non fanno testo, il consenso diffuso in Italia negli anni '30 lo hanno dovuto ammettere anche gli storici di sinistra. Anche un mio parente era anarchico, si è bevuto il suo olio di ricino e lo chiudevano un paio di giorni in gattabuia nelle "giornate particolari".
Infatti ho detto prima del '38. I primi anni di autarchia poi non furono così duri come tu dici, perchè il blocco era tutt'altro che rigido. Che poi le sanzioni ce le misero i paesi più colonialisti del mondo è un dettaglio non da poco. Una cosa è condannare la dittatura, ma si deve essere obbiettivi quando si guarda la storia.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> I tuoi nonni per quanto più che apprezzabili nel loro pensiero e nei loro gesti non fanno testo, il consenso diffuso in Italia negli anni '30 lo hanno dovuto ammettere anche gli storici di sinistra. Anche un mio parente era anarchico, si è bevuto il suo olio di ricino e lo chiudevano un paio di giorni in gattabuia nelle "giornate particolari".
> Infatti ho detto prima del '38. I primi anni di autarchia poi non furono così duri come tu dici, perchè il blocco era tutt'altro che rigido. *Che poi le sanzioni ce le misero i paesi più colonialisti del mondo è un dettaglio non da poco.* Una cosa è condannare la dittatura, ma si deve essere obbiettivi quando si guarda la storia.


Molto vero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> I tuoi nonni per quanto più che apprezzabili nel loro pensiero e nei loro gesti non fanno testo, il consenso diffuso in Italia negli anni '30 lo hanno dovuto ammettere anche gli storici di sinistra. Anche un mio parente era anarchico, si è bevuto il suo olio di ricino e lo chiudevano un paio di giorni in gattabuia nelle "giornate particolari".
> Infatti ho detto prima del '38. I primi anni di autarchia poi non furono così duri come tu dici, perchè il blocco era tutt'altro che rigido. *Che poi le sanzioni ce le misero i paesi più colonialisti del mondo è un dettaglio non da poco*. Una cosa è condannare la dittatura, ma si deve essere obbiettivi quando si guarda la storia.


giusto, il neretto. Comunque sono andata a controllare e l'oro alla patria fu chiesto nel 35: eravamo già alla frutta.
Per quanto riguarda il consenso, sinceramente ti dico che all'italiano medio, purtroppo, basta promettere quello che vuole. L'abbiamo visto anche dopo.:singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> I tuoi nonni per quanto più che apprezzabili nel loro pensiero e nei loro gesti non fanno testo, il consenso diffuso in Italia negli anni '30 lo hanno dovuto ammettere anche gli storici di sinistra. Anche un mio parente era anarchico, si è bevuto il suo olio di ricino e lo chiudevano un paio di giorni in gattabuia nelle "giornate particolari".
> Infatti ho detto prima del '38. I primi anni di autarchia poi non furono così duri come tu dici, perchè il blocco era tutt'altro che rigido. Che poi le sanzioni ce le misero i paesi più colonialisti del mondo è un dettaglio non da poco. Una cosa è condannare la dittatura, ma si deve essere obbiettivi quando si guarda la storia.


*
Emilio Gentile*
9 maggio 1936: l'impero torna a Roma

*In breve*

9 maggio 1936: alle 22.30 il duce annuncia dal balcone di Palazzo Venezia ‘la riapparizione dell'impero sui colli fatali di Roma’. È l'apice del successo di Mussolini: finalmente può vantare il suo Impero, che «porta i segni indistruttibili della volontà e della potenza del Littorio romano». Sono passati pochi mesi dall'inizio della campagna d'Etiopia, quando il duce ha fatto il suo ingresso nelle competizioni coloniali, dettato da motivi di prestigio ‘nazionale’ e di consenso interno. Scarsi combattimenti sanciscono la superiorità militare italiana: il 6 maggio 1936 le forze armate guidate da Badoglio entrano in Addis Abeba e tre giorni dopo Mussolini tuona alle folle il suo proclama. È il preludio al razzismo e all’antisemitismo di Stato, l’apogeo del fascismo, il massimo del consenso degli italiani al regime, il culmine mitico e rituale della sacralizzazione della politica nella fusione mistica del duce con la massa. Ma anche il vertice della sua parabola, dopo quattordici anni di ascesa consapevole e decisa. Da lì inizia la corsa sulla scia della Germania nazista verso la guerra e la catastrofe.

(Tratto da un ciclo di conferenze, e poi un libro, che raccomando caldamente: I giorni di Roma 
Il libro raccoglie i testi delle nove lezioni tenute all'Auditorium di Roma, tra ottobre 2006 e marzo 2007, da alcuni dei più noti storici italiani. Salutato da un grande successo di pubblico, il primo ciclo delle 'Lezioni di Storia - I giorni di Roma' ha tenuto lungamente banco sui quotidiani. Dalla fondazione all'incendio di Nerone, dall'incoronazione di Carlo Magno al rogo di Giordano Bruno, dalla breccia di Porta Pia alle Fosse Ardeatine, in queste pagine scorre il racconto di eventi che hanno segnato indelebilmente la storia e che sono legati insieme dal filo rosso della loro geografia: dall'antichità alla più recente contemporaneità, i giorni di Roma acquistano un significato che travalica le mura cittadine e coinvolge l'intera umanità.)


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> *
> Emilio Gentile*
> 9 maggio 1936: l'impero torna a Roma
> 
> ...


esatto, nel '36 il regime tocca l'apice del consenso interno... non furono le conquiste coloniali ad accelerare le leggi razziali ma il patto d'acciaio con la Germania, l'inizio della tragedia. Un patto che molti gerarchi non volevano,  come Grandi o Balbo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> esatto, nel '36 il regime tocca l'apice del consenso interno... non furono le conquiste coloniali ad accelerare le leggi razziali ma il patto d'acciaio con la Germania, l'inizio della tragedia. Un patto che molti gerarchi non volevano, come Grandi o Balbo.


madonna santa Nobody: l'apice del consenso.
Il consenso presuppone consapevolezza di quello che si sta facendo.
E nessuno ci capiva un cazzo di nulla, Mussolini per primo che da quelle conquiste non cavò una lira.
Per dare il consenso a una cosa insensata, occorre non aver capito un cazzo, quindi non è consenso.
Era isteria collettiva, al massimo.


----------



## drusilla (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> madonna santa Nobody: l'apice del consenso.
> Il consenso presuppone consapevolezza di quello che si sta facendo.
> E nessuno ci capiva un cazzo di nulla, Mussolini per primo che da quelle conquiste non cavò una lira.
> Per dare il consenso a una cosa insensata, occorre non aver capito un cazzo, quindi non è consenso.
> Era isteria collettiva, al massimo.


infatti che si poteva aspettare di quella massa? non che abbia studiato il periodo o il paese, ma a occhio e croce stiamo parlando di un paese arretratissimo, con sogni di grandezza coloniali... altro che la Germania degli anni 20 e 30, che sì morivano di fame, ma erano stati una potenza!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> infatti che si poteva aspettare di quella massa? non che abbia studiato il periodo o il paese, ma a occhio e croce stiamo parlando di un paese arretratissimo, con sogni di grandezza coloniali... altro che la Germania degli anni 20 e 30, che sì morivano di fame, ma erano stati una potenza!


Non parlavamo neppure la stessa lingua. C'era gente che applaudiva e neppure conosceva l'italiano. Se vai a leggere le carte dei processi per delitti politici dell'epoca, c'è da piangere: gente che non capiva le domande che gli venivano fatte, che non aveva capito un accidente di quello che era successo. E venivano condannati, colpevoli di antifascismo, poracci.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> madonna santa Nobody: l'apice del consenso.
> Il consenso presuppone consapevolezza di quello che si sta facendo.
> E nessuno ci capiva un cazzo di nulla, Mussolini per primo che da quelle conquiste non cavò una lira.
> Per dare il consenso a una cosa insensata, occorre non aver capito un cazzo, quindi non è consenso.
> Era isteria collettiva, al massimo.


Non sono affatto d'accordo, il consenso non presuppone vera consapevolezza, altrimenti praticamente nessun potere lo avrebbe mai, nemmeno nelle democrazie zoppicanti in cui viviamo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo, il consenso non presuppone vera consapevolezza, altrimenti praticamente nessun potere lo avrebbe mai, nemmeno nelle democrazie zoppicanti in cui viviamo.


Posso esser d'accordo  è il carisma esercitato  che smuove la masse più che  la consapevolezza.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Posso esser d'accordo  è il carisma esercitato  che smuove la masse più che  la consapevolezza.


Esatto, sia in dittatura che in democrazia... carisma, presenza continua e quasi unilaterale sui media, pochezza degli avversari. Ne abbiamo avuto esempi recenti. Altro che consapevolezza...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo, il consenso non presuppone vera consapevolezza, altrimenti praticamente nessun potere lo avrebbe mai, nemmeno nelle democrazie zoppicanti in cui viviamo.


Le democrazie hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè si fondano sulla libera scelta dell'individuo.
I regimi non hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè sono coercitivi.
Ma hanno bisogno del plauso, per farlo apparire consenso.
Sono la prima a confermarti che le persone che applaudivano in piazza erano lì perlopiù entusiaste.
Ma erano inconsapevoli, ignoranti, male informati.
E comunque, se non ti presentavi alle adunate, erano cazzi.
Come può una persona che nemmeno ha idea di dove sia l'Etiopia e quali siano le sue ricchezze, dare il consenso ad invaderla per poi sfruttarla e costruire un impero?
Come può uno che manco capisce l'italiano dare il consenso a frasi tipo:
'Il fascismo non conosce idoli, non adora feticci: è già passato e, se sarà necessario tornerà tranquillamente a passare sul corpo più o meno decomposto della dea Libertà'?
Diciamo che invece la gente segue sempre le promesse di gloria e ricchezza, anche quando sono fatte attraverso frasi incomprensibili tipo: 'noi marceremo con passo sicuro e romano verso le mete infallibili', che non significa assolutamente quello che sembra, facendo un'analisi della frase.
Subire il fascino di qualcosa o qualcuno significa rinunciare alla lucidità e soprattutto a pensare con la propria testa.
E come puoi dare un consenso in queste condizioni?
E non è mica una difesa di chi era entusiasta, tutt'altro.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le democrazie hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè si fondano sulla libera scelta dell'individuo.
> *I regimi non hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè sono coercitivi.*
> Ma hanno bisogno del plauso, per farlo apparire consenso.
> Sono la prima a confermarti che le persone che applaudivano in piazza erano lì perlopiù entusiaste.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, i regimi hanno assoluto bisogno di consenso popolare. Forse anche più delle democrazie. Ed è anche facile ottenerlo, infatti la prima cosa di cui si preoccuparono in Germania e Italia furono le riforme sociali, la lotta all'inflazione e alla disoccupazione (soprattutto con le grandi opere pubbliche, vedi autostrade tedesche e bonifiche italiane). Non citare frasi iperboliche a cui non credeva nessuno, questi regimi il consenso se lo presero sul campo... sai cosa fa Alba Dorata? Distribuisce da mangiare e medicine ai poveri, casapound il mutuo sociale. 
Che poi il popolo avesse poco o nulla consapevolezza della realtà, ok... ed oggi invece? Guarda l'informazione mainstream su ISIS, Ucraina... prima ancora Serbia, Iraq, Libia... cazzate immani per promuovere guerre per interessi economici, fatte digerire a bovini che passano la maggior parte del tempo a cazzeggiare su fb o a lucidarsi il monitor del telefonino.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le democrazie hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè si fondano sulla libera scelta dell'individuo.
> I regimi non hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè sono coercitivi.
> Ma hanno bisogno del plauso, per farlo apparire consenso.
> Sono la prima a confermarti che le persone che applaudivano in piazza erano lì perlopiù entusiaste.
> ...


Se cerchi il consenso "qualificato" ne trovi poco pure adesso. Su.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se cerchi il consenso "qualificato" ne trovi poco pure adesso. Su.


ma infatti...


----------



## spleen (3 Marzo 2015)

La democrazia è un fatto di numeri, il consenso e i valori condivisi arrivano dopo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, i regimi hanno assoluto bisogno di consenso popolare. Forse anche più delle democrazie. Ed è anche facile ottenerlo, infatti la prima cosa di cui si preoccuparono in Germania e Italia furono le riforme sociali, la lotta all'inflazione e alla disoccupazione (soprattutto con le grandi opere pubbliche, vedi autostrade tedesche e *bonifiche italiane*). Non citare frasi iperboliche a cui non credeva nessuno, questi regimi il consenso se lo presero sul campo... sai cosa fa Alba Dorata? Distribuisce da mangiare e medicine ai poveri, casapound il mutuo sociale.
> Che poi il popolo avesse poco o nulla consapevolezza della realtà, ok... ed oggi invece? Guarda l'informazione mainstream su ISIS, Ucraina... prima ancora Serbia, Iraq, Libia... cazzate immani per promuovere guerre per interessi economici, *fatte digerire a bovini che passano la maggior parte del tempo a cazzeggiare su fb o a lucidarsi il monitor del telefonino*.


Bonifiche decise e progettate prima del ventennio, di cui il regime si assunse interamente e fraudolentemente il merito come fosse stata un'idea sua.
Tutt'ora sento gente che dice : 'ma Mussolini ha introdotto l'istruzione obbligatoria' perchè questo veniva propagandato e questo la gente ricorda: la riforma Gentile, che però operava su una scuola alla quale era obbligo che i bambini fossero iscritti già da fine '800.
Sull'ultimo neretto, sul quale concordo assolutamente: tu credi che una mucca potrebbe dare il suo consenso a qualcosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se cerchi il consenso "qualificato" ne trovi poco pure adesso. Su.


se qualcuno mi da il consenso relativamente a quello che dico, mi aspetto che l'abbia capito.
Se applaude entusiasta ma non ha capito una cippa, fatico a definirlo consenso.
Invece mi sa che faccia proprio comodo definirlo così, spesso.
Ma non da Nobody, eh?


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bonifiche decise e progettate prima del ventennio, di cui il regime si assunse interamente e fraudolentemente il merito come fosse stata un'idea sua.
> Tutt'ora sento gente che dice : 'ma Mussolini ha introdotto l'istruzione obbligatoria' perchè questo veniva propagandato e questo la gente ricorda: la riforma Gentile, che però operava su una scuola alla quale era obbligo che i bambini fossero iscritti già da fine '800.
> Sull'ultimo neretto, sul quale concordo assolutamente: tu credi che una mucca potrebbe dare il suo consenso a qualcosa?


diverse riforme erano state progettate dai governi precedenti (ad esempio la previdenza sociale) ma non venivano fatte partire... altre furono ideate dal fascismo come gli assegni familiari, la settimana a 40 ore, l'opera maternità e infanzia. Ma ad ogni modo, il consenso era elevato. Era consapevolezza? No, ovvio. Come oggi del resto.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se qualcuno mi da il consenso relativamente a quello che dico, mi aspetto che l'abbia capito.
> Se applaude entusiasta ma non ha capito una cippa, fatico a definirlo consenso.
> Invece mi sa che faccia proprio comodo definirlo così, spesso.
> *Ma non da Nobody, eh*?


----------



## perplesso (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non parlavamo neppure la stessa lingua. C'era gente che applaudiva e neppure conosceva l'italiano. Se vai a leggere le carte dei processi per delitti politici dell'epoca, c'è da piangere: gente che non capiva le domande che gli venivano fatte, che non aveva capito un accidente di quello che era successo. E venivano condannati, colpevoli di antifascismo, poracci.


quello succede anche adesso.   per fortuna,erano cause da giudice di pace.   ma se non ci fosse stato il giudice compaesano del testimoni,sarei ancora lì a tentare di interrogare sta gente.

e sono passati quasi 10 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se qualcuno mi da il consenso relativamente a quello che dico, mi aspetto che l'abbia capito.
> *Se applaude entusiasta ma non ha capito una cippa, fatico a definirlo consenso.
> *Invece mi sa che faccia proprio comodo definirlo così, spesso.
> Ma non da Nobody, eh?


Eh, ma anche adesso, dicevo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, i regimi hanno assoluto bisogno di consenso popolare. Forse anche più delle democrazie. Ed è anche facile ottenerlo, infatti la prima cosa di cui si preoccuparono in Germania e Italia furono le riforme sociali, la lotta all'inflazione e alla disoccupazione (soprattutto con le grandi opere pubbliche, vedi autostrade tedesche e bonifiche italiane). Non citare frasi iperboliche a cui non credeva nessuno, questi regimi il consenso se lo presero sul campo... sai cosa fa Alba Dorata? Distribuisce da mangiare e medicine ai poveri, casapound il mutuo sociale.
> Che poi il popolo avesse poco o nulla consapevolezza della realtà, ok... ed oggi invece? Guarda l'informazione mainstream su ISIS, Ucraina... prima ancora Serbia, Iraq, Libia... cazzate immani per promuovere guerre per interessi economici, fatte digerire a bovini che passano la maggior parte del tempo a cazzeggiare su fb o a lucidarsi il monitor del telefonino.


Uhm..uhm..
Per me c'è sempre stato un uso improprio del termine democrazia.
Ipso facto le democrazie come noi le conosciamo si rappresentano come governo di maggioranze a discapito di minoranze che si devono adattare. Non è certo governo del popolo come il termine democrazia significa in greco, usato impropriamente contro il termine oligarchia che significa governo dei pochi.

Ora veniamo un attimo ai regimi così come li abbiamo conosciuti ed esperiti nostro malgrado per i nostri nonni, e loro malgrado per i vicini dell'europa dell'est.

Non è che un regime abbia assoluto bisogno di consenso popolare.
Un regime SE NE FREGA del consenso popolare, pardiona.

Un regime vieppiù teme una sola cosa: l'opposizione, in sostanza un regime limita una sola libertà sacrosanta: quella del dissenso, quella di dire no.

Ecco spiegato in soldoni perchè un regime necessita di un solo partito e auspica il 100% dei consensi.

Ecco spiegato perchè nei regimi dell'est si pagava bene una massa ignorante per esempio i minatori e le forze di polizia.
Mentre paghi male, medici, professori, avvocati ecc..ecc....perchè sono tutte persone che bene o male hanno cultura e possono decidere diversamente da quanto impartito dal partito.

Il popolo nei regimi non può opporsi, perchè è imbevuto di ogni sorta di menzogna, a cui è invitato a credere ciecamente, sotto pesantissime ritorsioni.

Io cazzo lo so come è vivere in un paese NON libero...io cazzo lo so.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le democrazie hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè si fondano sulla libera scelta dell'individuo.
> I regimi non hanno bisogno del consenso, perchè sono coercitivi.
> Ma hanno bisogno del plauso, per farlo apparire consenso.
> Sono la prima a confermarti che le persone che applaudivano in piazza erano lì perlopiù entusiaste.
> ...


Le democrazie hanno solo bisogno di maggioranze.
Ma bisogna vedere il sistema di riferimento no?

Busato ha lanciato il suo referendum rivolgendosi non agli italiani, ma solo al popolo veneto.
Ha ottenuto il 90% dei consensi.

Ma su 5 milioni di persone e non su 60 milioni di italiani.
QUesta è la fregatura.

Sotto il fascismo non è che potevi avere più canali di informazione.
Non è che potevi scegliere tra scout, acr, calcio, tennis qui e lì e sotto sopra...

Potevi scegliere tra sabato balilla e sabato balilla.

Il duce sapeva benissimo grazie ad una macchina di propaganda eccelsa, che a furia di ripetere e urlare le stesse cose la gente ci crede eh?

Mica si chiedevano se una cosa è vera o falsa eh?
Dicevano se l'ha detto il duce, ossia la television, è vera!

Basti per tutti vedere dato che ora si può, quel che accadde nelle piazze italiane in quel 1940!!!!

[video=youtube;TgRrDXmEiUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgRrDXmEiUc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2015)

Piuttosto a me ha colpito moltissimo l'Islam di Bosnia.
Lì ci sono imam che sono stati uccisi o feriti, per aver predicato ai loro giovani: non andate in Siria che è una trappola, poi sarete costretti sotto minaccia di morte a combattere.

Sono colpito di aver letto di miliziani mandati dall'Arabia Saudita in Bosnia vent'anni fa, per arringare gli animi, e invece han creato casino nell'Islam bosniaco, che è diverso da quello arabo...insomma non vogliamo qui tra i piè i musaidin...

http://www.balcanicaucaso.org/aree/Bosnia-Erzegovina/Mujaheddin-in-Bosnia-25346


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm..uhm..
> Per me c'è sempre stato un uso improprio del termine democrazia.
> Ipso facto le democrazie come noi le conosciamo si rappresentano come governo di maggioranze a discapito di minoranze che si devono adattare. Non è certo governo del popolo *come il termine democrazia significa in greco, usato impropriamente contro il termine oligarchia che significa governo dei pochi.*
> 
> ...


Appunto. Democrazia e consenso sono due cose separate, la democrazia è un fatto innanzi tutto Istituzionale e significa allargare la base delle decisioni il più possibile attraverso il suffragio.
In Italia ricordiamoci che il suffragio universale è venuto solo dopo la 2a guerra mondile e che la democrazia italiana si basava sul controllo dei vincitori alleati e sulla volontà di creare un paese democratico delle opposizioni al fascismo.
Il consenso c'è stato ed i primi decenni si basava sul "patto sociale" che consentì all' Italietta agricola e mussoliniana  di prima di diventare un paese industrializzato attraverso il boom economico.

Negli anni questa spinta si è persa......  purtroppo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le democrazie hanno solo bisogno di maggioranze.
> Ma bisogna vedere il sistema di riferimento no?
> 
> Busato ha lanciato il suo referendum rivolgendosi non agli italiani, ma solo al popolo veneto.
> ...


eh ma lo sanno pure gli amici tuoi separatisti, che in un momento in cui appare ovvio a tutti che per riuscire a stare a galla è la coesione l'unica forza fisica, vi raccontano che il veneto indipendente sarebbe il Paese di Bengodi e voi ve la bevete perchè negli ultimi 40 anni(che non sono mica tanti) siete riusciti a sdoganarvi dalla povertà che da sempre vi ha segnato, essendo il Veneto terra di conquista e sfruttamento, ma grazie ad uno sforzo che è stato di tutto il Paese.
Onore al merito, il Veneto è terra di lavoratori, di gente concreta che bada più alla sostanza che all'apparenza.
Ed è esattamente per questo che non vinceranno i venditori di illusioni, cantastorie di storia contraffatta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La democrazia è un fatto di numeri, il consenso e i valori condivisi arrivano dopo.


questo è un controsenso, scusa: se non ho il consenso e la condivisione alla politica che propongo, non posso avere i numeri.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è un controsenso, scusa: se non ho il consenso e la condivisione alla politica che propongo, non posso avere i numeri.


Credo si riferisse eventualmente al consenso come lo intendi tu.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è un controsenso, scusa: se non ho il consenso e la condivisione alla politica che propongo, non posso avere i numeri.


Anche no, non dimentichiamoci che noi siamo diventati una democrazia dopo la 2a guerra mondiale, quando i vincitori ce lo hanno imposto (trovando largo consenso è vero) ma dovendo fare i conti con una nazione lacerata da una guerra civile e divisa anche negli orientamenti politici tra la DC filooccidentale e il PC filoURSS. La maggioranza degli italiani all'epoca probabilmente non sapeva neanche cosa significava "democrazia" solo aveve una grande volontà di ricostruzione e di riscatto che si manifestò attraverso quel "patto sociale" che è stata la benzina per il motore del cambiamento.
Istituzioni democratiche e consenso non sempre viaggiano a braccetto, la democrazia puo essere il risultato anche di un processo storico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche no, non dimentichiamoci che noi siamo diventati una democrazia dopo la 2a guerra mondiale, quando i vincitori ce lo hanno imposto (trovando largo consenso è vero) ma dovendo fare i conti con una nazione lacerata da una guerra civile e divisa anche negli orientamenti politici tra la DC filooccidentale e il PC filoURSS. La maggioranza degli italiani all'epoca probabilmente non sapeva neanche cosa significava "democrazia" solo aveve una grande volontà di ricostruzione e di riscatto che si manifestò attraverso quel "patto sociale" che è stata la benzina per il motore del cambiamento.
> Istituzioni democratiche e consenso non sempre viaggiano a braccetto, la democrazia puo essere il risultato anche di un processo storico.


avevo capito male in effetti il senso del tuo post. Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Appunto. Democrazia e consenso sono due cose separate, la democrazia è un fatto innanzi tutto Istituzionale e significa allargare la base delle decisioni il più possibile attraverso il suffragio.
> In Italia ricordiamoci che il suffragio universale è venuto solo dopo la 2a guerra mondile e che la democrazia italiana si basava sul controllo dei vincitori alleati e sulla volontà di creare un paese democratico delle opposizioni al fascismo.
> Il consenso c'è stato ed i primi decenni si basava sul "patto sociale" che consentì all' Italietta agricola e mussoliniana  di prima di diventare un paese industrializzato attraverso il boom economico.
> 
> Negli anni questa spinta si è persa......  purtroppo.


Dici benissimo una cosa che molti italiani NON sanno.
SI basava sul controllo dei vincitori.

Infatti l'elezioni del 1948 fatalità andarono come piaceva a loro, se andava diversamente e faceva piacere a maresciallo Tito, secondo me...tutta la nostra penisola veniva circondata dai sommergibili a testata nucleare da parte della nato.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma lo sanno pure gli amici tuoi separatisti, che in un momento in cui appare ovvio a tutti che per riuscire a stare a galla è la coesione l'unica forza fisica, vi raccontano che il veneto indipendente sarebbe il Paese di Bengodi e voi ve la bevete perchè negli ultimi 40 anni(che non sono mica tanti) siete riusciti a sdoganarvi dalla povertà che da sempre vi ha segnato, essendo il Veneto terra di conquista e sfruttamento, ma grazie ad uno sforzo che è stato di tutto il Paese.
> Onore al merito, il Veneto è terra di lavoratori, di gente concreta che bada più alla sostanza che all'apparenza.
> Ed è esattamente per questo che non vinceranno i venditori di illusioni, cantastorie di storia contraffatta.


Ci siamo sdoganati nonostante tutti i schei che ci hanno depredato...
Ma guarda qui l'attacco dell'Isis a me...ieri mattina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...in_fiamme_in_centro_paura_per_una_esplosione/


----------



## contepinceton (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche no, non dimentichiamoci che noi siamo diventati una democrazia dopo la 2a guerra mondiale, quando i vincitori ce lo hanno imposto (trovando largo consenso è vero) ma dovendo fare i conti con una nazione lacerata da una guerra civile e divisa anche negli orientamenti politici tra la DC filooccidentale e il PC filoURSS. La maggioranza degli italiani all'epoca probabilmente non sapeva neanche cosa significava "democrazia" solo aveve una grande volontà di ricostruzione e di riscatto che si manifestò attraverso quel "patto sociale" che è stata la benzina per il motore del cambiamento.
> Istituzioni democratiche e consenso non sempre viaggiano a braccetto, la democrazia puo essere il risultato anche di un processo storico.


Trovo che l'operazione politica più geniale di De Gasperi, sia stata quella di spiegare agli americani che non si poteva governare l'Italia senza Togliatti, pena il rischio di una guerra civile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici benissimo una cosa che molti italiani NON sanno.
> SI basava sul controllo dei vincitori.
> 
> Infatti l'elezioni del 1948 fatalità andarono come piaceva a loro, se andava diversamente e faceva piacere a maresciallo Tito, secondo me...tutta la nostra penisola veniva circondata dai sommergibili a testata nucleare da parte della nato.


guarda che di Gladio si è ampiamente parlato. Il problema non è mica parlarne delle cose: è capirne la portata.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Appunto. Democrazia e consenso sono due cose separate, la democrazia è un fatto innanzi tutto Istituzionale e significa allargare la base delle decisioni il più possibile attraverso il suffragio.
> In Italia ricordiamoci che il suffragio universale è venuto solo dopo la 2a guerra mondile e che la democrazia italiana si basava sul controllo dei vincitori alleati e sulla volontà di creare un paese democratico delle opposizioni al fascismo.
> Il consenso c'è stato ed i primi decenni si basava sul "patto sociale" che consentì all' Italietta agricola e mussoliniana  di prima di diventare un paese industrializzato attraverso il boom economico.
> 
> Negli anni questa spinta si è persa......  purtroppo.


La democrazia per essere efficiente ha bisogno di un leader carismatico con una forte maggioranza, altrimenti non riesce a fare praticamente nulla. Se prendiamo gli Stati Uniti, che sono una democrazia moderna, vediamo come tutto il potere sia riposto nelle mani di una sola persona. Certo questa persona ha un mandato che scade, e al massimo può avere due mandati. Ma il popolo votante può scegliere solo tra due persone, e c'è un forte astensionismo. Spesso poi chi rappresenta un governo cambia, mentre chi sta dietro sono le stesse persone per decenni. La democrazia rimane migliore della dittatura, sicuramente, ma talvolta è meglio una buona dittatura ad una pessima democrazia. Il dittatore è di fatto una sola persona, con l'unica differenza che il suo mandato praticamente non scade mai. Ora questo può essere visto come un elemento negativo, ma non va trascurato il fatto che almeno prenderà decisioni di lungo periodo, al contrario di chi invece ha un mandato a scadenza e agisce solo sul breve periodo per far si che il gruppo politico che rappresenta vinca alle elezioni successive.


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La democrazia per essere efficiente ha bisogno di un leader carismatico con una forte maggioranza, altrimenti non riesce a fare praticamente nulla. Se prendiamo gli Stati Uniti, che sono una democrazia moderna, vediamo come tutto il potere sia riposto nelle mani di una sola persona. Certo questa persona ha un mandato che scade, e al massimo può avere due mandati. Ma il popolo votante può scegliere solo tra due persone, e c'è un forte astensionismo. Spesso poi chi rappresenta un governo cambia, mentre chi sta dietro sono le stesse persone per decenni. La democrazia rimane migliore della dittatura, sicuramente, ma talvolta è meglio una buona dittatura ad una pessima democrazia. Il dittatore è di fatto una sola persona, con l'unica differenza che il suo mandato praticamente non scade mai. Ora questo può essere visto come un elemento negativo, ma non va trascurato il fatto che almeno prenderà decisioni di lungo periodo, al contrario di chi invece ha un mandato a scadenza e agisce solo sul breve periodo per far si che il gruppo politico che rappresenta vinca alle elezioni successive.


Ma tu sei mai vissuto sotto una dittatura? Allora di che parli... ma va va e poi non chiedere di tornare. Che li quantomeno non fanno votare e non fai danni


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma tu sei mai vissuto sotto una dittatura? Allora di che parli... ma va va e poi non chiedere di tornare. Che li quantomeno non fanno votare e non fai danni


Se per te la democrazia è che vadano a votare solo quelli che votano come te, e pensano come te, sei un esempio di pessima democrazia. Un po' come una certa sinistra che difende la democrazia basta che non vince Berlusconi (almeno fino a qualche anno fa).


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se per te la democrazia è che vadano a votare solo quelli che votano come te, e pensano come te, sei un esempio di pessima democrazia. Un po' come una certa sinistra che difende la democrazia basta che non vince Berlusconi (almeno fino a qualche anno fa).


Io ho vissuto sotto una dittatura, tu no. Il radical chic perché fa tanto figo spararle grosse sei tu.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io ho vissuto sotto una dittatura, tu no. Il radical chic perché fa tanto figo spararle grosse sei tu.


Visto che l'hai vissuta perché non ci parli un po' della tua esperienza? Nessuno penso voglia vivere sotto una dittatura, però spesso è solo chi la vede da fuori che la definisce tale. E se la nostra fosse una dittatura del capitalismo?


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La democrazia per essere *efficiente* ha bisogno di un leader carismatico con una forte maggioranza, altrimenti non riesce a fare praticamente nulla. Se prendiamo gli Stati Uniti, che sono una democrazia moderna, vediamo come tutto il potere sia riposto nelle mani di una sola persona. Certo questa persona ha un mandato che scade, e al massimo può avere due mandati. Ma il popolo votante può scegliere solo tra due persone, e c'è un forte astensionismo. Spesso poi chi rappresenta un governo cambia, mentre chi sta dietro sono le stesse persone per decenni. La democrazia rimane migliore della dittatura, sicuramente, *ma talvolta è meglio una buona dittatura ad una pessima democrazia.* Il dittatore è di fatto una sola persona, con l'unica differenza che il suo mandato praticamente non scade mai. Ora questo può essere visto come un elemento negativo, ma non va trascurato il fatto che almeno prenderà decisioni di lungo periodo, al contrario di chi invece ha un mandato a scadenza e agisce solo sul breve periodo per far si che il gruppo politico che rappresenta vinca alle elezioni successive.


Zod accidentaccio, sta faccenda della "buona dittatura" vedo che non ti passa......... Mi puoi fare un esempio pratico di una "buona dittatura" esistente o esistita?

Poi bisogna che ci capiamo su cosa definiamo e sul valore che diamo a "efficenza", perchè se per efficenza intendiamo il decisionismo a ogni costo e la realizzazione di progetti di governo senza la minima intermediazione sociale, ti dico subito che sarei portato a preferire una vecchia e brutta democrazia tradizionale. (Anche i dittatori rispondono al gruppo politico che li sostiene, e non te li scrolli più di dosso).

Nota: Gli US sono una democrazia moderna ma tutt'altro che recente, il potere col picchio che ce l'ha solo il presidente. La differenza la fanno (rispetto a noi) i cittadini americani ed i media, visto che per la faccenda delle bugie sul pompino della Lewinsky a momenti Bill ci rimetteva la seggiola.
Lì non si tollera chi dice le bugie e dovrebbe invece lavorare per la comunità.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Zod accidentaccio, sta faccenda della "buona dittatura" vedo che non ti passa......... Mi puoi fare un esempio pratico di una "buona dittatura" esistente o esistita?
> 
> Poi bisogna che ci capiamo su cosa definiamo e sul valore che diamo a "efficenza", perchè se per efficenza intendiamo il decisionismo a ogni costo e la realizzazione di progetti di governo senza la minima intermediazione sociale, ti dico subito che sarei portato a preferire una vecchia e brutta democrazia tradizionale. (Anche i dittatori rispondono al gruppo politico che li sostiene, e non te li scrolli più di dosso).
> 
> ...


Una dittatura non può essere buona. Si tratta di capire se la democrazia è realmente diversa e realmente migliore. 

Il fatto è che se la democrazia non produce soluzioni, si finisce nella dittatura. 

Bill è rimasto al suo posto, stava bombardando l'Iraq, non era il caso di farlo decadere democraticamente.

Ps: ero convinto fossi femmina


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Visto che l'hai vissuta perché non ci parli un po' della tua esperienza? Nessuno penso voglia vivere sotto una dittatura, però spesso è solo chi la vede da fuori che la definisce tale. E se la nostra fosse una dittatura del capitalismo?


Ma ci sei o ci fai? Se hai paura di dire la tua e non parli mai di politica e dissimuli è una dittatura. Se chi ti governa l'hanno messi li i militari che commandano è una dittatura. Se devi aspettare che quello muoia per togliertelo dai coglioni, se i morti di un bando stanno ancora sotterrati nei bordi dei cammini o negli uliveti, se sei una bambina vestita con la divisa delle suore e la polizia militare ti vuole comunque menare perché sei nella zona universitaria, se non hai la minima chance tu e gran fetta della popolazione di cambiare le cose se non aspettando il magnanimo intervento internazionale che non arriva mai, se quando ce la stai a fare quelli non ci stanno e vogliono ancora il tuo paese trogloditico e oscurantista: se sienten coño.... beh che dire meriteresti di vivere cosi, tanto basta che non rompono i coglioni a te vero?


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Una dittatura non può essere buona. Si tratta di capire se la democrazia è realmente diversa e realmente migliore.
> 
> Il fatto è che se la democrazia non produce soluzioni, si finisce nella dittatura.
> 
> ...


 .... questa poi!


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai? Se hai paura di dire la tua e non parli mai di politica e dissimuli è una dittatura. Se chi ti governa l'hanno messi li i militari che commandano è una dittatura. Se devi aspettare che quello muoia per togliertelo dai coglioni, se i morti di un bando stanno ancora sotterrati nei bordi dei cammini o negli uliveti, se sei una bambina vestita con la divisa delle suore e la polizia militare ti vuole comunque menare perché sei nella zona universitaria, se non hai la minima chance tu e gran fetta della popolazione di cambiare le cose se non aspettando il magnanimo intervento internazionale che non arriva mai, se quando ce la stai a fare quelli non ci stanno e vogliono ancora il tuo paese trogloditico e oscurantista: se sienten coño.... beh che dire meriteresti di vivere cosi, tanto basta che non rompono i coglioni a te vero?


Quoto, io tutto sommato ho sentito solo racconti, vivere queste esperienze penso sia davvero "formativo"
però vedi poi col passare del tempo la gente perdere la memoria di quello che è stato, non credere più nemmeno alle testimonianze, alle evidenze.

-Chi non ricorda la Storia è condannato a perpetuare gli errori del passato-

Non ricordo se questa sia la frase giusta nè chi l' ha pronunciata o scritta, ma almeno il suo significato mi è chiaro.


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, io tutto sommato ho sentito solo racconti, vivere queste esperienze penso sia davvero "formativo"
> però vedi poi col passare del tempo la gente perdere la memoria di quello che è stato, non credere più nemmeno alle testimonianze, alle evidenze.
> 
> -Chi non ricorda la Storia è condannato a perpetuare gli errori del passato-
> ...


La cosa peggiore è che "i vincitori": leggasi militari clericali terratenenti si sono trovati bene. Tanto avrebbero votato Paco se avessero potuto. Tanto i rossi (che poi rossi una minoranza, bastava essere progressisti ed eri un nemico) se lo meritavano. Dio e Patria.  Inclita razza. Cospirazione giudeomassonica. Aquila imperiale. Valori dell'Ispanità. Paroloni per coprire i soliti che non vogliono perdere il dominio secolare sul popolo e si "alzano" contro i loro fratelli di sangue. Schifo schifo schifo. Poi ditemi una dittatura che non si sia bagnata le mani di sangue fraterno. Nemmeno Hitler che fu votato si risparmiò la repressione sulla dissidenza. Ecco ho trovato il quid delle dittature: la repressione.


----------



## spleen (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> La cosa peggiore è che "i vincitori": leggasi militari clericali terratenenti si sono trovati bene. Tanto avrebbero votato Paco se avessero potuto. Tanto i rossi (che poi rossi una minoranza, bastava essere progressisti ed eri un nemico) se lo meritavano. Dio e Patria.  Inclita razza. Cospirazione giudeomassonica. Aquila imperiale. Valori dell'Ispanità. Paroloni per coprire i soliti che non vogliono perdere il dominio secolare sul popolo e si "alzano" contro i loro fratelli di sangue. Schifo schifo schifo. Poi ditemi una dittatura che non si sia bagnata le mani di sangue fraterno. Nemmeno Hitler che fu votato si risparmiò la repressione sulla dissidenza. Ecco ho trovato il quid delle dittature: la repressione.


Grazie Drusilla, stasera ho imparato qualcosa.


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie Drusilla, stasera ho imparato qualcosa.


Hanno fatto un milione di morti perché non hanno accettato l'esito delle urne. Poi quarant'anni di buio e arretratezza. Questo è tutto.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai? Se hai paura di dire la tua e non parli mai di politica e dissimuli è una dittatura. Se chi ti governa l'hanno messi li i militari che commandano è una dittatura. Se devi aspettare che quello muoia per togliertelo dai coglioni, se i morti di un bando stanno ancora sotterrati nei bordi dei cammini o negli uliveti, se sei una bambina vestita con la divisa delle suore e la polizia militare ti vuole comunque menare perché sei nella zona universitaria, se non hai la minima chance tu e gran fetta della popolazione di cambiare le cose se non aspettando il magnanimo intervento internazionale che non arriva mai, se quando ce la stai a fare quelli non ci stanno e vogliono ancora il tuo paese trogloditico e oscurantista: se sienten coño.... beh che dire meriteresti di vivere cosi, tanto basta che non rompono i coglioni a te vero?


Grazie per avermi parlato della tua esperienza. L'hai vissuta in prima persona ed è normale la tua contrapposizione estrema nei confronti di chi ne accenna anche solo in apparenza in modo positivo. Io non auspicherei mai una dittatura credimi, millemila volte meglio capitalismo e democrazia. Tuttavia replicare a chi critica democrazia e capitalismo sostenendo che la dittatura è peggio, porta inevitabilmente a fare dei confronti. E facendo dei confronti, guardando anche alla situazione italiana che per 20 anni ha avuto un uomo a capo del governo e proprietario del 99% dei mezzi informazione, pur essendo in una democrazia formale, dall'esterno ci sono i presupposti per la dittatura. Certo non ci hanno tolto la libertà di parola e di culto, ma si è comunque trattato di una democrazia malata. Esempi di dittature migliori di democrazia malate mi viene in mente Cuba, che almeno sulla carta aveva a cuore il benessere del popolo. Magari solo sulla carta, ma è stata anche oggetto di un embargo durato decenni e proveniva dalla rivoluzione contro un dittatore messo su dall'occidente che l'aveva trasformata nel bordello degli USA.


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Grazie per avermi parlato della tua esperienza. L'hai vissuta in prima persona ed è normale la tua contrapposizione estrema nei confronti di chi ne accenna anche solo in apparenza in modo positivo. Io non auspicherei mai una dittatura credimi, millemila volte meglio capitalismo e democrazia. Tuttavia replicare a chi critica democrazia e capitalismo sostenendo che la dittatura è peggio, porta inevitabilmente a fare dei confronti. E facendo dei confronti, guardando anche alla situazione italiana che per 20 anni ha avuto un uomo a capo del governo e proprietario del 99% dei mezzi informazione, pur essendo in una democrazia formale, dall'esterno ci sono i presupposti per la dittatura. Certo non ci hanno tolto la libertà di parola e di culto, ma si è comunque trattato di una democrazia malata. Esempi di dittature migliori di democrazia malate mi viene in mente Cuba, che almeno sulla carta aveva a cuore il benessere del popolo. Magari solo sulla carta, ma è stata anche oggetto di un embargo durato decenni e proveniva dalla rivoluzione contro un dittatore messo su dall'occidente che l'aveva trasformata nel bordello degli USA.


Non ce l'ho contro gli origini della rivoluzione di Fidel, ma solo uno, uno che sia stato soppresso per le sue idee o sia dovuto scappare dal suo paese per salvarsi la vita annulla tutte le cose buone che abbia potuto fare.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ce l'ho contro gli origini della rivoluzione di Fidel, ma solo uno, uno che sia stato soppresso per le sue idee o sia dovuto scappare dal suo paese per salvarsi la vita annulla tutte le cose buone che abbia potuto fare.


Assolutamente daccordo. 

La dittatura si manifesta sul popolo, i suoi effetti negativi hanno incidenza interna allo stato.

Ma  tornando al discorso dell'Occidente democratico e capitalista, mi viene  in mente la frase di un film di Salvatores, Puerto Escondido mi pare,  dove alcuni fuggivano dall'Occidente, e in cui uno degli attori diceva  che per fare bello là, avevano rovinato tutto il resto del mondo.  Dittatura del capitalismo che riversa all'esterno i suoi effetti  negativi. Continui tentativi fallimentari di esportare la democrazia in  Africa. Democrazie moderne dove tra la classe politica e il popolo c'è  un abisso. 

Mi domando se il nostro benessere sia dato dal  modello economico o da quello politico. Se in democrazia muori di fame,  cosa cambia rispetto alla dittatura o al socialismo? Allora forse è il  capitalismo a farci stare "bene", ma chi ne paga il prezzo?

Il  fine ultimo di ogni individuo è crescere sano, avere un lavoro, una  casa, una famiglia, dei figli che possano a loro volta crescere sani e  felici. Può dipendere dal modello economico, da quello politico, oppure  dalla ricchezza del posto in cui si vive? Probabilmente la ricchezza. Ma  se da una parte abbiamo persone che vivono con un dollaro al giorno, e  dall'altra persone che pagano 1000 dollari un telefono, il dubbio che  per stare bene da una parte occorre stare male da un'altra è lecito. 
Da questo punto di vista il modello occidentale non è ne etico ne sostenibile.


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Assolutamente daccordo.
> 
> La dittatura si manifesta sul popolo, i suoi effetti negativi hanno incidenza interna allo stato.
> 
> ...


Io sono convinta il problema sia il modello capitalista dominante, neoliberista. In effetti nei paesi dov'è questo è dominante il benessere è limitato a le classi dominanti (Usa, America Latina) L'Europa ha cercato una terza via , con lo stato sociale. E ha funzionato, come mai nella storia. Chi lo piccona adesso fa gli interessi dei neocon. Poi ci sono i pecoroni che aiutano a picconare contro i loro interessi. Popoli sotto l'oppio del consumismo sfrenato e senza senso che devastano la terra propria e altrui per avere oggetti assolutamente innecessari che fanno più ricchi ai predoni... lo siamo tutti. Se non sei conscio della tua responsabilità personale e preferisci dare la colpa alla democrazia cattiva o al Obama di turno accomodati. Ma la responsabilità è tua che non te ne rendi conto nemmeno della tua schiavitù ( tu generico)


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

Abbiamo letto Caciottina che spiega il sistema sanitario britannico. Vorrei sentire i tanti ammiratori italiani della Thatcher se vorrebbero scambiarlo con il sistema sanitario italiano (o spagnolo) di poco tempo fa, prima che i soliti cominciassero a smantellarlo


----------



## disincantata (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Abbiamo letto Caciottina che spiega il sistema sanitario britannico. Vorrei sentire i tanti ammiratori italiani della Thatcher se vorrebbero scambiarlo con il sistema sanitario italiano (o spagnolo) di poco tempo fa, prima che i soliti cominciassero a smantellarlo



Che e' successo in Spagna???? So che hanno tolto pensioni a determinati invalidi ed e' scandaloso.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io sono convinta il problema sia il modello capitalista dominante, neoliberista. In effetti nei paesi dov'è questo è dominante il benessere è limitato a le classi dominanti (Usa, America Latina) L'Europa ha cercato una terza via , con lo stato sociale. E ha funzionato, come mai nella storia. Chi lo piccona adesso fa gli interessi dei neocon. Poi ci sono i pecoroni che aiutano a picconare contro i loro interessi. Popoli sotto l'oppio del consumismo sfrenato e senza senso che devastano la terra propria e altrui per avere oggetti assolutamente innecessari che fanno più ricchi ai predoni... lo siamo tutti. Se non sei conscio della tua responsabilità personale e preferisci dare la colpa alla democrazia cattiva o al Obama di turno accomodati. Ma la responsabilità è tua che non te ne rendi conto nemmeno della tua schiavitù ( tu generico)


Stato sociale solo per i residenti. Per il resto del mondo il solito sfruttamento di manodopera a basso costo. Un vero Stato con responsabilità sociale non farebbe entrare prodotti che provengono dallo sfruttamento illegale di risorse umane e ambientali. Richiederebbe una certificazione etica per tutto ciò che entra, presupponendo che ciò che esce già ce l'ha. Se si arrivasse a questo status, allora potremmo parlare di vera terza via, etica e sostenibile. Certo non competitiva, ma chi se ne frega.. Anche perchè non ha senso promuovere le libertà individuali, i diritti umani, e poi importare merce da paesi che schiavizzano le persone facendole lavorare per pochi dollari, senza tutele e senza garanzie. E' un controsenso.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Stato sociale solo per i residenti. Per il resto del mondo il solito sfruttamento di manodopera a basso costo. Un vero Stato con responsabilità sociale non farebbe entrare prodotti che provengono dallo sfruttamento illegale di risorse umane e ambientali. Richiederebbe una certificazione etica per tutto ciò che entra, presupponendo che ciò che esce già ce l'ha. Se si arrivasse a questo status, allora potremmo parlare di vera terza via, etica e sostenibile. Certo non competitiva, ma chi se ne frega.. Anche perchè non ha senso promuovere le libertà individuali, i diritti umani, e poi importare merce da paesi che schiavizzano le persone facendole lavorare per pochi dollari, senza tutele e senza garanzie. E' un controsenso.



giusto, mandiamogli i sindacalisti!

comunque il nostro stato sociale è anche per i non cittadini italiani, come ben sai


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che e' successo in Spagna???? So che hanno tolto pensioni a determinati invalidi ed e' scandaloso.


E a disoccupati di lungo corso. Ma tanto le banche (e i politici) i loro soldi li ricevono.


----------



## drusilla (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> E a disoccupati di lungo corso. Ma tanto le banche (e i politici) i loro soldi li ricevono.


Intanto la crescita  del Pil è avviata e anche veloce... un altro giro do vite contro lo stato sociale è stato compiuto.


----------



## disincantata (4 Marzo 2015)

drusilla  ha detto:
			
		

> E a disoccupati di lungo corso. Ma tanto le banche (e i politici) i loro soldi li ricevono.



Quello anche qui, tranne che in Fiat, li non si sa perche' la cassa integrazione non ha mai fine. A MIRAFIORI lavorano da anni tre giorni al mese.

Pero'  domenica sera a Presa diretta si e' visto di peggio in Germania.


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> giusto, mandiamogli i sindacalisti!
> 
> comunque il nostro stato sociale è anche per i non cittadini italiani, come ben sai


Prendi ad esempio la certificazione SA8000 richiesta da tutti i prodotti a marchio COOP. Non occorrono sindacalisti. Bastano le leggi e il rispetto di esse.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Prendi ad esempio la certificazione SA8000 richiesta da tutti i prodotti a marchio COOP. Non occorrono sindacalisti. Bastano le leggi e il rispetto di esse.



ma un certificato, per quanto "attento", non risolve i problemi di lavoro sottopagato etc. nel resto del mondo, o in parti di esso
discorso complesso: sono i paesi in via di sviluppo che dovrebbero legiferare contro lo sfruttamento etc. dei propri lavoratori, e noi dovremmo "controllare" che ciò sia attuato, prima di importare, tuttavia se anche in europa gli stipendi e le norme a tutela dei lavoratori sono diversissime tra loro, abbiamo poco da guardare e criticare gli extraeuropei


----------



## Zod (4 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma un certificato, per quanto "attento", non risolve i problemi di lavoro sottopagato etc. nel resto del mondo, o in parti di esso
> discorso complesso: sono i paesi in via di sviluppo che dovrebbero legiferare contro lo sfruttamento etc. dei propri lavoratori, e noi dovremmo "controllare" che ciò sia attuato, prima di importare, tuttavia se anche in europa gli stipendi e le norme a tutela dei lavoratori sono diversissime tra loro, abbiamo poco da guardare e criticare gli extraeuropei


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/SA_8000

Non dico che sia perfetta ma c'è e funziona.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/SA_8000
> 
> Non dico che sia perfetta ma c'è e funziona.


ah, è tipo le norme uni, iso ed en, capito


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda che di Gladio si è ampiamente parlato. Il problema non è mica parlarne delle cose: è capirne la portata.


Per fortuna non hanno scoperto oltre all'organizzione dduca,,,,quella Conte...

Sulla portata, a parte il fatto che per fortuna rufus non ha visto il video della smart, c'è da dire che, sempre come insegna junger, gli scenari non sono così delineati a priori...da cui del senno del poi è piena la gente no?

Infatti noi possiamo dire di saper calcolare con esattezza la portata dell'evento "Isis"?
Non penso...

Siamo pieni di persone che sempre dopo dicono...l'avevo detto io, l'avevo detto io, l'avevo detto io...

Ma queste...il loro problema non è che abbiano detto è che non hanno fatto...

<se c'è un malessere in una società è bene ascoltarlo...

Sai mi ha sempre colpito la frase di Don Bosco:
Voi ricchi fate la carità ai poveri....prima che la disperazione l'induca a rubare i vostri averi...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> La democrazia per essere efficiente ha bisogno di un leader carismatico con una forte maggioranza, altrimenti non riesce a fare praticamente nulla. Se prendiamo gli Stati Uniti, che sono una democrazia moderna, vediamo come tutto il potere sia riposto nelle mani di una sola persona. Certo questa persona ha un mandato che scade, e al massimo può avere due mandati. Ma il popolo votante può scegliere solo tra due persone, e c'è un forte astensionismo. Spesso poi chi rappresenta un governo cambia, mentre chi sta dietro sono le stesse persone per decenni. La democrazia rimane migliore della dittatura, sicuramente, ma talvolta è meglio una buona dittatura ad una pessima democrazia. Il dittatore è di fatto una sola persona, con l'unica differenza che il suo mandato praticamente non scade mai. Ora questo può essere visto come un elemento negativo, ma non va trascurato il fatto che almeno prenderà decisioni di lungo periodo, al contrario di chi invece ha un mandato a scadenza e agisce solo sul breve periodo per far si che il gruppo politico che rappresenta vinca alle elezioni successive.


Pensiamo invece alla Francia.
A che Repubblica sono arrivati? Mutando l'assetto a seconda delle esperienze vissute?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna non hanno scoperto oltre all'organizzione dduca,,,,quella Conte...
> 
> Sulla portata, a parte il fatto che per fortuna rufus non ha visto il video della smart, c'è da dire che, sempre come insegna junger, gli scenari non sono così delineati a priori...da cui del senno del poi è piena la gente no?
> 
> ...


e quindi? visto che non è stato instaurato con la forza un governo che non rispecchiava il voto democratico di un popolo non è possibile immaginare quali conseguenze ci sarebbero state?
O se tali conseguenze a te o a me nello specifico avrebbero portato maggior beneficio? 
Ma lo vedi perchè il separatismo veneto è grottesco? Perchè non è la politica di un popolo, ma lo specchio per allodole per chi ragiona per la sua tasca. E pure male, partendo da un falso storico per arrivare ad un'ipotesi fantastica.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi? visto che non è stato instaurato con la forza un governo che non rispecchiava il voto democratico di un popolo non è possibile immaginare quali conseguenze ci sarebbero state?
> O se tali conseguenze a te o a me nello specifico avrebbero portato maggior beneficio?
> Ma lo vedi perchè il separatismo veneto è grottesco? Perchè non è la politica di un popolo, ma lo specchio per allodole per chi ragiona per la sua tasca. E pure male, partendo da un falso storico per arrivare ad un'ipotesi fantastica.


Ma io dico appunto...
Lasciateci provare per cinque anni e poi tiriamo le somme eh?
Io so benissimo COME il nord est è diventato ricco.
Non è certo stato per i soldi piovuti dallo Stato eh?

Il sistema è stato questo: migranti.
Siamo andati dappertutto dove c'era lavoro e con i proventi di tali sacrifici abbiamo aperto le nostre attività.

Sai non è grottesco quando vedi che so...che una piccola cooperativa di garanzia riesce a tenere testa a colossi come unicredit eh? Ovvio...essa opera solo in un territorio ristretto per stare vicina ai propri artigiani...

Ovvio vicenza e la regione fanno le malore per accorparla...ma essa risponde NON ABBIAMO BISOGNO DI VOI...e ci arrangiamo! ( come sempre del resto)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quindi? visto che non è stato instaurato con la forza un governo che non rispecchiava il voto democratico di un popolo non è possibile immaginare quali conseguenze ci sarebbero state?
> O se tali conseguenze a te o a me nello specifico avrebbero portato maggior beneficio?
> Ma lo vedi perchè il separatismo veneto è grottesco? Perchè non è la politica di un popolo, ma lo specchio per allodole per chi ragiona per la sua tasca. E pure male, partendo da un falso storico per arrivare ad un'ipotesi fantastica.


Statenta! Mi so polenton ignorante, ma se mi mando 70 miliardi a Roma e ghin spendo 50, i altri 20 in do sei na a finire?
Xe mia mejo che me li tegna lì, sbasso le tasse...ghin ciapo 59 e ghin spendo 58..la va mejo eh?

Dove sta l'inganno qui?

So ignorante...

Riduzione della pressione fiscale

La pressione fiscale calerà di circa il 20% (dai €70 miliardi di tasse che ci prendono gli italiani, a immediatamente €55 miliardi nei primi anni di indipendenza).

A. Le imposte indirette saranno ridotte del 25%. Questo significa che l’IVA sarà abbassata dall’attuale 20% a un 15%. Come primo impatto è meglio non abbassare di più per attendere che il mercato si adegui (e che ulteriori tagli non vengano compensati da margini più alti dei rivenditori). Dopo competerà ad ogni provincia decidere se abbassare o alzare la propria IVA secondo un vero sistema federale. Ma intanto, con uno Stato Veneto Indipendente tutti i prodotti costeranno immediatamente il 5% di meno.

B. I contributi sociali non saranno più prelevati direttamente dal datore di lavoro, ma saranno inclusi nella busta paga (come avviene in Danimarca). Questo significa che un operaio che al netto riceve €1200 al mese, e che al lordo di Irpef e di quelli che vengono chiamati “contributi a carico del lavoratore” se ne vedeva €1900 al mese, con uno Stato Veneto Indipendente riceverà in busta paga il vero lordo (quello che lui effettivamente vale per il datore di lavoro) di €2500, che comprende anche il 26,5% di contributi aggiuntivi che il lavoratore non vede, ma che lo stato riceve ogni mese a suo nome. I contributi sociali saranno ridotti del 25% e invece di pagare €600 il versamento per il nostro operaio scenderà a €450. Nei prossimi anni tali contributi saranno versati allo Stato Veneto, ma non appena saremo meglio organizzati, ogni lavoratore potrà anche affidare i versamenti per la sua pensione ad una assicurazione previdenziale privata.

C. Come imposte dirette vi sarà all’istante una tassa unica e fissa al 20% (dopo è probabile che saremo costretti ad abbassarla ancora per effetto dell’inevitabile ciclo virtuoso dovuto a questo stimolo economico che ci regalerà ulteriori surplus). Portare le tasse sul reddito al 20% non significa il tracollo delle entrate fiscali. Per effetto della misera distribuzione del reddito in Italia, tanti già ora pagano poco di più. Il nostro operaio del punto precedente probabilmente pagherà ora il 27% di tasse dal suo stipendio. L’impatto totale sarà un -15% sulle casse dello stato.

In conclusione il nostro operaio si troverà €2500 in busta paga e al netto, togliendo €450 di contributi sociali e €400 di tasse (al 20%), otterrà una busta netta di €1700. Rispetto ai €1000-€1200 di adesso, è un bel 50% in più per andare a far la spesa e pagare pure il 5% in meno (per effetto dell’IVA abbassata) su tutto.

Questa non è fantaeconomia, si chiama aritmetica. Dobbiamo renderci conto di quanto ci costa restare in Italia, per capire perché in giro per l’Europa c’è più benessere.
Aumento dei servizi pubblici

Pur con tutta questa riduzione di tasse ci restano ancora €5 miliardi abbondanti di surplus che potremo impiegare per una crescita media dei servizi pubblici del 10%. E’ pur vero che ci sono tanti sprechi, ma è anche vero che l’Italia ci ha ridotto a servizi pubblici vergognosi.

A. Potremo benissimo permetterci di aumentare immediatamente del 30% la spesa pubblica per la sanità (da €8,1 a €10.6 miliardi). Per assicurarci che non finiscano nei soliti appalti di dubbia necessità, questo incremento deve essere indirizzato per la maggior parte sul personale: più dottori e infermieri, e pagati decisamente meglio. Non ci rendiamo conto ma a confronto ad altri stati industrializzati i nostri dottori e infermieri vengono pagati molto di meno. Abbiamo il dovere di assicurare una paga dignitosa per il servizio che ci prestano.

B. Abbiamo il dovere di investire pesantemente nell’istruzione. Minimo un 30% in più per scuole ed università (da €3,9 a €5,1 miliardi). Uscendo da un sistema retrogrado, investire immediatamente €1,2 miliardi in più sulle nostre scuole è obbligatorio. Non solo per lo stipendio delle nostre maestre e professori delle scuole medie e superiori, ma anche per incentivare la ricerca nelle nostre università, che deve servire da supporto per le nostre industrie. Al momento siamo molto arretrati negli investimenti in ricerca e sviluppo, ma davvero tanto: ultimi in Europa.

C. 30% di fondi in più per la viabilità. €400 milioni in più per strade, treni e aeroporti non sono neanche troppi. Fondamentale che tale danaro non venga gestito a livello centrale, ma sia amministrato direttamente dai comuni. Questo per evitare appalti di opere faraoniche, quando invece abbiamo necessità di manutenzione (dare una mano di bianco alle strisce pedonali, chiudere i buchi sull’asfalto…) su tutto il territorio.

D. Anche con tutti questi miliardi spesi in più, ci resta abbastanza per alzare comodamente la pensione dei nostri anziani di un 5% (da €21,1 a €22,2 miliardi per la previdenza). Nel complesso un pensionato disporrà di una pensione più alta del 5% e dei prezzi di mercato più bassi del 5% (effetto riduzione IVA). Un bel 10% di benessere in più per passare una vecchiaia serena, e consolarsi per le perdite sui BOT italiani che molti si saranno purtroppo ostinati a tenere fino all’ultimo.

Anche tenendo conto delle riduzioni di tasse e questo generoso aumento di spesa pubblica, il bilancio veneto resta in surplus di €159 milioni, pressapoco lo 0,1% del PIL veneto.

Questo è un possibile programma per i primi anni di gestione dei conti pubblici dello Stato Veneto Indipendente. Non è fantaeconomia, è aritmetica. Questi calcoli si basano sull’enorme divario di risorse prelevate ai veneti dallo stato italiano, e le cifre ufficiali del Ministero del Tesoro. Il programma si limita a gestire questo surplus di risorse, senza tener conto di ulteriori risparmi ottenuto da una amministrazione veneta più efficiente. Non viene inoltre preso in considerazione il ciclo virtuoso che si creerà per l’economia veneta grazie a meno burocrazia, meno tasse e più investimenti su nuove industrie che stimoleranno la creazione di nuovi posti di lavoro ben pagati e di qualità.

Se lo vogliamo, questo è il futuro che ci aspetta. Andiamo a prendercelo.


----------



## Zod (5 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io dico appunto...
> Lasciateci provare per cinque anni e poi tiriamo le somme eh?
> Io so benissimo COME il nord est è diventato ricco.
> Non è certo stato per i soldi piovuti dallo Stato eh?
> ...


Qualunque regione italiana si separasse dall'Italia ora, senza pagare la sua quota di debito pubblico, si arricchirebbe automaticamente. Proponete una pianificazione coerente, pagate la vostra quota. Andatevene pure ma prima pagate il conto. Avete i soldi per farlo? Sono 180 miliardi. Avete pensato come pagarli? Ne parlate nelle vostre adunate separatiste?


----------



## Zod (5 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Statenta! Mi so polenton ignorante, ma se mi mando 70 miliardi a Roma e ghin spendo 50, i altri 20 in do sei na a finire?
> Xe mia mejo che me li tegna lì, sbasso le tasse...ghin ciapo 59 e ghin spendo 58..la va mejo eh?
> 
> Dove sta l'inganno qui?
> ...


L'inganno è che non si capisce come fate a pagare i 36 mila Euro di debito a testa. E non ci vuole un genio per capire che non potete separarvi prima di aver pagato la vostra quota. Sarebbe da maleducati andare tutti insieme al ristorante, mangiare insieme, e poi per un litigio sulla qualità del vino un gruppo si alza e se ne va senza pagare il conto. Che diamine, andateve ma pagate il conto. 

E non potete pagarlo Conte, perchè non avete i soldi per farlo. E se fate un finanziamento crepate a pagare gli interessi con un TUS che da separati schizzerebbe alle stelle. Questa è aritmetica, quella che hai postato tu è truffa.


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Intanto la crescita  del Pil è avviata e anche veloce... un altro giro do vite contro lo stato sociale è stato compiuto.


infatti, ma poi di quale stato sociale stiamo parlando... un disoccupato se non ha qualche familiare che lo aiuta qui da noi va a fare il barbone, non c'è assegno di disoccupazione come invece esiste in quasi tutti i paesi dell'UE. Dicono che altrimenti gli italiani se ne approfitterebbero... cazzate, basterebbe fare come dalle altre parti. Non accetti il lavoro che ti ho trovato? Perdi l'assegno. Ma nel frattempo devi poter vivere. Eh no, dicono che non bastano i soldi... ovvio, hanno ragione, si deve prima provvedere a mantenere politici del cazzo, corrotti, fancazzisti, mafiosi, evasori fiscali, falsi invalidi, assenteisti cronici, sindacalisti paraculi.


----------



## drusilla (6 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti, ma poi di quale stato sociale stiamo parlando... un disoccupato se non ha qualche familiare che lo aiuta qui da noi va a fare il barbone, non c'è assegno di disoccupazione come invece esiste in quasi tutti i paesi dell'UE. Dicono che altrimenti gli italiani se ne approfitterebbero... cazzate, basterebbe fare come dalle altre parti. Non accetti il lavoro che ti ho trovato? Perdi l'assegno. Ma nel frattempo devi poter vivere. Eh no, dicono che non bastano i soldi... ovvio, hanno ragione, si deve prima provvedere a mantenere politici del cazzo, corrotti, fancazzisti, mafiosi, evasori fiscali, falsi invalidi, assenteisti cronici, sindacalisti paraculi.


Concordo che l'assenza di assegno di disoccupazione è un'anomalia tutta italiana.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2015)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> L'inganno è che non si capisce come fate a pagare i 36 mila Euro di debito a testa. E non ci vuole un genio per capire che non potete separarvi prima di aver pagato la vostra quota. Sarebbe da maleducati andare tutti insieme al ristorante, mangiare insieme, e poi per un litigio sulla qualità del vino un gruppo si alza e se ne va senza pagare il conto. Che diamine, andateve ma pagate il conto.
> 
> E non potete pagarlo Conte, perchè non avete i soldi per farlo. E se fate un finanziamento crepate a pagare gli interessi con un TUS che da separati schizzerebbe alle stelle. Questa è aritmetica, quella che hai postato tu è truffa.


Zod hai proprio tempo da perdere a rispondere ad uno che passa le sue mattinate al bar a vedere le smart bruciare...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Qualunque regione italiana si separasse dall'Italia ora, senza pagare la sua quota di debito pubblico, si arricchirebbe automaticamente. Proponete una pianificazione coerente, pagate la vostra quota. Andatevene pure ma prima pagate il conto. Avete i soldi per farlo? Sono 180 miliardi. Avete pensato come pagarli? Ne parlate nelle vostre adunate separatiste?


Si siamo disposti a cacciarli fora...

Ripeto qualunque regione?
Andiamo a parlare un po' della Val d'Aosta!!!!
Loro stan sempre zitti ma intanto...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> L'inganno è che non si capisce come fate a pagare i 36 mila Euro di debito a testa. E non ci vuole un genio per capire che non potete separarvi prima di aver pagato la vostra quota. Sarebbe da maleducati andare tutti insieme al ristorante, mangiare insieme, e poi per un litigio sulla qualità del vino un gruppo si alza e se ne va senza pagare il conto. Che diamine, andateve ma pagate il conto.
> 
> E non potete pagarlo Conte, perchè non avete i soldi per farlo. E se fate un finanziamento crepate a pagare gli interessi con un TUS che da separati schizzerebbe alle stelle. Questa è aritmetica, quella che hai postato tu è truffa.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Io ce li ho in mano...

Faccio un bonifico?
Par 36 mila euro...cosa vuoi che sia....

Tutto qua?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti, ma poi di quale stato sociale stiamo parlando... un disoccupato se non ha qualche familiare che lo aiuta qui da noi va a fare il barbone, non c'è assegno di disoccupazione come invece esiste in quasi tutti i paesi dell'UE. Dicono che altrimenti gli italiani se ne approfitterebbero... cazzate, basterebbe fare come dalle altre parti. Non accetti il lavoro che ti ho trovato? Perdi l'assegno. Ma nel frattempo devi poter vivere. Eh no, dicono che non bastano i soldi... ovvio, hanno ragione, si deve prima provvedere a mantenere politici del cazzo, corrotti, fancazzisti, mafiosi, evasori fiscali, falsi invalidi, assenteisti cronici, sindacalisti paraculi.



Che vadano prenderseli dal fenomeno tipicamente italiano dei falsi invalidi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che vadano prenderseli dal fenomeno tipicamente italiano dei falsi invalidi...


O dei falsi laureati.....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> O dei falsi laureati.....


Guarda che la conosco la tua tecnica eh?
E' la solita...per smentire le tue calunnie posto i miei certificati di laurea...così tu scopri in cosa sono laureato, e dove...
e così facendo intanto tu scopri cose su di me non ci casco...

Guarda che da noi non si scherza leggi qui...

Potrebbe dover restituire 23 anni di stipendio, stimabili intorno ai due milioni di euro, Alessandro Marchesini, il falso medico indagato per esercizio abusivo della professione e truffa ai danni dello stato. Ora è intervenuta anche la procura della Corte dei Conti che, con la vice Chiara Imposimato, ritiene che Marchesini non avesse diritto ai compensi, in quanto il concorso era irregolare. La notizia è riportata su Il Giornale di Vicenza.

La vicenda venne alla luce nel settembre scorso, dopo una segnalazione all'Ordine dei medici, cui fece seguito un'indagine della procura. Il falso medico ammise subito le sue responsabilità, cioè di aver falsificato il certificato di laurea, e le indagini si sono concluse a gennaio con un rinvio a giudizio. La difesa sostiene che l'uomo ha comunque svolto un servizio all'interno dell'Ulss 5, meritandosi anche la stima di colleghi e concittadini.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda che la conosco la tua tecnica eh?
> E' la solita...per smentire le tue calunnie posto i miei certificati di laurea...così tu scopri in cosa sono laureato, e dove...
> e così facendo intanto tu scopri cose su di me non ci casco...
> 
> ...


Tecniche su un forum?ma sei scemo?sei tu che millanti di essere plurilaureato,e stai attento a scrivere certe cose....


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti, ma poi di quale stato sociale stiamo parlando... un disoccupato se non ha qualche familiare che lo aiuta qui da noi va a fare il barbone, non c'è assegno di disoccupazione come invece esiste in quasi tutti i paesi dell'UE. Dicono che altrimenti gli italiani se ne approfitterebbero... cazzate, basterebbe fare come dalle altre parti. Non accetti il lavoro che ti ho trovato? Perdi l'assegno. Ma nel frattempo devi poter vivere. Eh no, dicono che non bastano i soldi... ovvio, hanno ragione, si deve prima provvedere a mantenere politici del cazzo, corrotti, fancazzisti, mafiosi, evasori fiscali, falsi invalidi, assenteisti cronici, sindacalisti paraculi.


non riesco a selezionare 
ma per quanto riguarda l'assegno di disoccupazione esiste
e funziona così ...
o almeno magari ho compreso male io 
ma ho mia cognata e il marito di un'amica che lavorano saltuariamente 
a con contratti a tempo determinato tramite ufficio di collocamento e devono per forza accettare 
i lavori che trovano se no perdono la disoccupazione...
mi informo 
ma ripeto magari ho capito male io...


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che vadano prenderseli dal fenomeno tipicamente italiano dei falsi invalidi...


ah ecco il problema vero dell'Italia sono i falsi invalidi  magari invece è solo uno dei tanti indicatori di cosa è diventata (o è sempre stata) questa nazione.


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non riesco a selezionare
> ma per quanto riguarda l'assegno di disoccupazione esiste
> e funziona così ...
> o almeno magari ho compreso male io
> ...


se non hai mai lavorato non ne hai diritto, se hai lavorato puoi averne diritto al massimo per 24 mesi... io parlo di altro, di quello ad esempio che in Inghilterra esiste dagli anni venti. Non lavori? A prescindere da tutto il resto prendi la metà dello stipendio di un minatore, finchè non ti troveremo un lavoro. Se rifiuti il lavoro o se ti becco che fai un lavoro nero perdi tutto... così un cittadino comincia a vedere lo stato come qualcosa di suo, qualcosa che non l'abbandona. 
Ed infatti, sotto le bombe tedesche tutti gli inglesi tennero duro e volontariamente lavoravano 15 ore sulle linee di montaggio degli spitfire.


----------



## spleen (6 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se non hai mai lavorato non ne hai diritto, se hai lavorato puoi averne diritto al massimo per 24 mesi... io parlo di altro, di quello ad esempio che in Inghilterra esiste dagli anni venti. Non lavori? A prescindere da tutto il resto prendi la metà dello stipendio di un minatore, finchè non ti troveremo un lavoro. Se rifiuti il lavoro o se ti becco che fai un lavoro nero perdi tutto... così un cittadino comincia a vedere lo stato come qualcosa di suo, qualcosa che non l'abbandona.
> Ed infatti, sotto le bombe tedesche tutti gli inglesi tennero duro e volontariamente lavoravano 15 ore sulle linee di montaggio degli spitfire.


Magari bastasse un assegno di disoccupazione per fare dell' Italia una nazione.


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari bastasse un assegno di disoccupazione per fare dell' Italia una nazione.


ovvio che no, ma togliere soldi a evasori corrotti e mafiosi e darli a chi ha realmente bisogno sarebbe un inizio.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari bastasse un assegno di disoccupazione per fare dell' Italia una nazione.


Ma è impossibile perchè gli italiani non sono un popolo.


----------



## zadig (6 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è impossibile perchè gli italiani non sono un popolo.


verissimo, almeno finchè ci sarà gente come te che vive in questo Paese.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> verissimo, almeno finchè ci sarà gente come te che vive in questo Paese.



Sai zadig,a me non preoccupa il conte in quanto coglione,a me preoccupa il conte in quanto genitore coglione.<non ho tante speranze nei giovani,ma con questi genitori che vogliamo pretendere da loro?Se avessi avuto un padre come il conte come cazzo sarei venuto su?senza valori,senza etica,nessuna morale,solo il valore dei soldi,tradimenti continui,anzi no adulteri... cose diverse....,mio padre che denigra continuamente li popolo italiano dal suo paese di merda in giù,che si guadagna da vivere suonando nelle chiese e FOTTENDOSENE chiaramente dei suoi dettami...!Troppo facile accanirsi con i giovani,io vado d'accordo con i giovani,mi fanno schifo i miei coetanei.


----------



## Zod (6 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Io ce li ho in mano...
> 
> Faccio un bonifico?
> ...


Moltiplica per quanti siete in famiglia. Se siete in 3 sono 108.000 Euro. Li hai?


----------



## zadig (6 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai zadig,a me non preoccupa il conte in quanto coglione,a me preoccupa il conte in quanto genitore coglione.<non ho tante speranze nei giovani,ma con questi genitori che vogliamo pretendere da loro?Se avessi avuto un padre come il conte come cazzo sarei venuto su?senza valori,senza etica,nessuna morale,solo il valore dei soldi,tradimenti continui,anzi no adulteri... cose diverse....,mio padre che denigra continuamente li popolo italiano dal suo paese di merda in giù,che si guadagna da vivere suonando nelle chiese e FOTTENDOSENE chiaramente dei suoi dettami...!Troppo facile accanirsi con i giovani,io vado d'accordo con i giovani,mi fanno schifo i miei coetanei.


verissimo.
Cazzo, non so come prenderei di avere un padre che a furia di leccare il culo dei preti gli è venuta la lingua marrone.
I preti, che in maggioranza sono una massa di parassiti mafiosi che proteggono i loro colleghi pedofili... e la lista sarebbe lunga.
Politici e papponi con la tonaca, forse peggio dei politici veri, e dei mafiosi veri.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Moltiplica per quanti siete in famiglia. Se siete in 3 sono 108.000 Euro. Li hai?


Eh no speta me mojere paga con i suoi eh? E che sono io? Giocondo? Per la figlia si fa metà per ciascheduno no?

Fino a 100 mila no problem.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> verissimo, almeno finchè ci sarà gente come te che vive in questo Paese.


Hai voglia, gente che non si dimentica della propria identità culturale: e si riconosce SOLO in quella.
Io non mi sento italiano, ma solo VENETO.

Casso hai voglia eh?

Venezia!


----------



## Zod (8 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no speta me mojere paga con i suoi eh? E che sono io? Giocondo? Per la figlia si fa metà per ciascheduno no?
> 
> Fino a 100 mila no problem.


Alla faccia della solvibilità. Se state tutti così bene in Veneto che cazzo vi lamentate a fare?


----------



## zadig (8 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia, gente che non si dimentica della propria identità culturale: e si riconosce SOLO in quella.
> Io non mi sento italiano, ma solo VENETO.
> 
> Casso hai voglia eh?
> ...


ah ok, ma intanto sguazzi e sfrutti l'Italia.
Ma ricordati che i veneziani ti schifano. A te e tutti quelli come te.


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2015)

*Zadig*



zadig ha detto:


> ah ok, ma intanto sguazzi e sfrutti l'Italia.
> Ma ricordati che i veneziani ti schifano. A te e tutti quelli come te.


MA NON SARà CHE INFONDO SIAMO TUTTI GELOSI DEL CONTE?Insomma uno CHE NON HA MAI LAVORATO UN GIORNO IN VITA SUA,non PAGA LE TASSE,passa LE MATTINATE INTERE NEL BAR DEL PAESE sperando di osservare le smart BRUCIARE,va in piazza COMPORTANDOSI DA VERO BUFFONE QUAL'è,DISTURBANDO PERSONE NON A CASO.....!Quando PUò SI INFILA IN QUELLA MERDA DI MACCHINA e se ne va in giro per il nord a portare AIUTO E SOLIDARIETà A TUTTE LE FORUMISTE,incurante del fatto che a casa c'è una moglie che per quanto DISSOCIATA E INERME è SEMPRE SUA MOGLIE.Insomma zadig non sarà che infondo piacerebbe anche a noi essere parassiti?svegliarsi tardi la mattina?passare ore e ore al bar senza fare un cazzo?importunare donne solo per noia o perchè a casa abbiamo sposato un incrocio fra una mummia e PIPPO BAUDO?Adesso il conte sarà pure un povero disgraziato,un demente che per un pò di figa,venderebbe il culo del padre e della madre,ma alla fine a chi non piacerebbe non fare un cazzo tutta la vita?Infondo è divertente osservarlo che pontifica su ogni cosa,continue citazioni,ma vita vissuta zero.pensandoci bene io forse al suo posto mi annoierei,la vita del paesano non  è per me,e una donna che c'è e non c'è non è roba per me,passare le giornate al bar...sai che due coglioni?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ah ok, ma intanto sguazzi e sfrutti l'Italia.
> Ma ricordati che i veneziani ti schifano. A te e tutti quelli come te.


No ehm è l'Italia che sfrutta noi eh?
Mandiamo giù 70 e tornano 50...i altri 20 se li magnano i mantenuti come te no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Alla faccia della solvibilità. Se state tutti così bene in Veneto che cazzo vi lamentate a fare?


Beh che andiamo a vedere quanto denaro sta bloccato nei conti correnti dei manager pubblici?
Come mai il debito pubblico è schizzato proprio negli anni 80?

Con i governi Craxi?


----------



## oscuro (9 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No ehm è l'Italia che sfrutta noi eh?
> Mandiamo giù 70 e tornano 50...i altri 20 se li magnano i mantenuti come te no?



Non brucia nulla al paesanozzo tuo oggi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (9 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ehm è l'Italia che sfrutta noi eh?
> Mandiamo giù 70 e tornano 50...i altri 20 se li magnano i mantenuti come te no?


non ti mettere nel "noi" tu, che se andassi a rubare, ti guadagneresti da vivere un po' più onestamente di adesso.
Un mantenuto, rispetto a te, è un dilettante e stacanovista.


----------



## zadig (9 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA NON SARà CHE INFONDO SIAMO TUTTI GELOSI DEL CONTE?Insomma uno CHE NON HA MAI LAVORATO UN GIORNO IN VITA SUA,non PAGA LE TASSE,passa LE MATTINATE INTERE NEL BAR DEL PAESE sperando di osservare le smart BRUCIARE,va in piazza COMPORTANDOSI DA VERO BUFFONE QUAL'è,DISTURBANDO PERSONE NON A CASO.....!Quando PUò SI INFILA IN QUELLA MERDA DI MACCHINA e se ne va in giro per il nord a portare AIUTO E SOLIDARIETà A TUTTE LE FORUMISTE,incurante del fatto che a casa c'è una moglie che per quanto DISSOCIATA E INERME è SEMPRE SUA MOGLIE.Insomma zadig non sarà che infondo piacerebbe anche a noi essere parassiti?svegliarsi tardi la mattina?passare ore e ore al bar senza fare un cazzo?importunare donne solo per noia o perchè a casa abbiamo sposato un incrocio fra una mummia e PIPPO BAUDO?Adesso il conte sarà pure un povero disgraziato,un demente che per un pò di figa,venderebbe il culo del padre e della madre,ma alla fine a chi non piacerebbe non fare un cazzo tutta la vita?Infondo è divertente osservarlo che pontifica su ogni cosa,continue citazioni,ma vita vissuta zero.pensandoci bene io forse al suo posto mi annoierei,la vita del paesano non  è per me,e una donna che c'è e non c'è non è roba per me,passare le giornate al bar...sai che due coglioni?


tutto quello che dici è aggravato dal fatto che vuol far credere di essere una persona a posto...
Ipocrisia ai massimi livelli!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ehm è l'Italia che sfrutta noi eh?
> Mandiamo giù 70 e tornano 50...i altri 20 se li magnano i mantenuti come te no?


Conte vacci piano che quando l'amico tuo ha ottenuto quello che vuole, tornate federalisti, e neanche troppo convinti.
Mica è scemo, quello. Sa benissimo che è molto meglio fare il ministro per tutta l'Italia che non il doge a Venezia.
... non è mica il lupo che ulula alla luna il problema: lui lo sa perchè ulula, e sta in mezzo al bosco. Sono tutti i cani che gli vanno dietro abbaiando e manco sanno per cosa, che fanno casino e si pigliano le pedate nel culo.

E immancabilmente in 'sto paese, appena c'è il lupo che ulula parte la cagnara.
E certo come la morte, partono le pedate in culo.
Ma non imparano, MAI.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte vacci piano che quando l'amico tuo ha ottenuto quello che vuole, tornate federalisti, e neanche troppo convinti.
> Mica è scemo, quello. Sa benissimo che è molto meglio fare il ministro per tutta l'Italia che non il doge a Venezia.
> ... non è mica il lupo che ulula alla luna il problema: lui lo sa perchè ulula, e sta in mezzo al bosco. Sono tutti i cani che gli vanno dietro abbaiando e manco sanno per cosa, che fanno casino e si pigliano le pedate nel culo.
> 
> ...


Tu dimentichi parò na roba FONDAMENTALE...
Se vado a est, passo il tagliamento e sono in Friuli e ivi la musica cambia
Se vado a nord, passo il pordoi o il fedaia e son in trentino e la musica cambia...

Se salgo ancora pì su rivo in Austria dove non ci stanno certo gli scandali che si sono visti ieri su rai 3.

Se andiamo a sud...finimo in Emilia Romagna e la musica non cambia...

Riguardo al mio amico non so a che cosa o a chi ti riferisci, a me non piace nè Salvini, nè tosi...nè tanto meno Galan...

Il mio concetto è tipicamente venetissimo...

Data la situazion xe mejo che tentemo de tirare i remi in barca prima de finire tuti con il il culo per aria...

Io sono per: che le risorse prodotte dai veneti restino nel loro territorio, cosicchè possono essere maggiormente controllate e meglio amministrate.

Tutto lì..

Dato che abbiamo la sanità migliore d'Italia, turismo a nastro, industrie ecc..ecc.e.cc...

Non vedo perchè dovrebbe farci paura stare senza stato italiano che ci governa.

Possiamo fare da soli.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> non ti mettere nel "noi" tu, che se andassi a rubare, ti guadagneresti da vivere un po' più onestamente di adesso.
> Un mantenuto, rispetto a te, è un dilettante e stacanovista.


Se io vado a rubare i me prende subito.
Perchè la polizia non è sempre in mutua come da voi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

*Ciò zod che ne pensi?*

Una volta ottenuto l'autonomia tributaria e fiscale, la prima legge che farei in veneto, per risolvere la crisi è:
Vietato agli imprenditori del territorio portare il lavoro all'estero dove costa meno.

Poi proprio oggi parlavo, esempio per la siderurgia le valbruna sono a Vicenza e restano a Vicenza.

Ed è un leader europeo per certi prodotti...


----------



## zadig (9 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io vado a rubare i me prende subito.
> Perchè la polizia non è sempre in mutua come da voi.


tu, e le merde/ladroni/mafiosi che frequenti e che ti mantengono, dovete ringraziare quell'idiota di Predappio che, da idiota qual era, ha stipulato i patti lateranensi.
Fate santo pure lui.
E ricordati che la sede delle merde/ladroni/mafiosi che frequenti ha, purtroppo, la sede in Roma.
E la sede di Roma è vigilata dalla Polizia Italiana, che paghiamo pure noi.
Magari non facessero un cazzo, così con un po' di fortuna qualcuno della fazione contraria leva dalle (s)palle di Roma un po' di mantenuti.


----------



## Zod (9 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una volta ottenuto l'autonomia tributaria e fiscale, la prima legge che farei in veneto, per risolvere la crisi è:
> Vietato agli imprenditori del territorio portare il lavoro all'estero dove costa meno.
> 
> Poi proprio oggi parlavo, esempio per la siderurgia le valbruna sono a Vicenza e restano a Vicenza.
> ...


Non so. Potreste costruire "Padaniland", e andare li a divertirvi e fare tutte le leggi che volete, anche una vostra moneta, il laghetto con la battaglia a getti d'acqua contro i Romani, il tiro al rumeno, le montagne del grappa, la gondola veneziana, veneto in miniatura, etc etc


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non so. Potreste costruire "Padaniland", e andare li a divertirvi e fare tutte le leggi che volete, anche una vostra moneta, il laghetto con la battaglia a getti d'acqua contro i Romani, il tiro al rumeno, le montagne del grappa, la gondola veneziana, veneto in miniatura, etc etc


No no zod io sfrutterei il fatto che c'è l'euro e siamo in Europa...
Hai presente Bruxelles no? 

Capitale di...

Grande quanto? Il lussemburgo?

Sai che da noi le rumene preferiscono venire qui a fare la badanti in regola che fare le operaie nel loro paese nelle nostre fabbriche impiantate là?

Un motivo el ghe sarà...


----------



## Zod (9 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no zod io sfrutterei il fatto che c'è l'euro e siamo in Europa...
> Hai presente Bruxelles no?
> 
> Capitale di...
> ...


Ribadisco che se alle vostre adunate l'oratore di turno dopo aver fatto tanti begli scenari dicesse: "E tutto questo per 36 mila Euro a persona, DACCORDO??" si beccherebbe un "ma va in mona" grande come tutta la Padania.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ribadisco che se alle vostre adunate l'oratore di turno dopo aver fatto tanti begli scenari dicesse: "E tutto questo per 36 mila Euro a persona, DACCORDO??" si beccherebbe un "ma va in mona" grande come tutta la Padania.


Pian con le bombe...vengo testè da una calorososissima adunata...
La tua proposta era all'ordine del giorno...

E' successo un putiferio...
Gli imprenditori hanno fatto la voce grossa dicendo: prima lo Stato italiano ci paghi tutti i nostri crediti e la cifra è ahimè esorbitante!!! 

Poi c'è chi ci sta ma a patto di darli allo Stato Italiano in dieci anni, come fa lui con noi. Tipo con il recupero edilizio.

C'è chi dice, prima che lo Stato Italiano ci presenti un consuntivo di come mai ci sono sti schei da pagare.

Qualcuno dice di andare a prenderseli dalle tangenti versate dal presidente della regione Sicilia!
Altri dicono che vadano a prenderseli da Galan...

Galan si scusa dicendo che è a palazzo chigi che ha imparato come se fa a rubare e non se podeva fare difarente!

Ma ci rassicura di patteggiare no?
Per esempio se equitalia vansa 17 milioni di euro di tasse evase, se pole sistemare le robe con 3,5.

Infine il problema colossale di fidarsi a chi dare i 36mila cadauno.

Nessuno si fida.

C'è il sentore che anche se li versassimo di sicuro finirebbero in mani sbagliate e tasche sbuse...e saremo comunque da capo...

La parola d'ordine che emerge dalla massa degli adunati è: smettere de pagar le tasse.

E tutti in coro a cantare...conosciamo una sola IVA la Zanicchi...

[video=youtube;zsUTStLeJaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsUTStLeJaw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ribadisco che se alle vostre adunate l'oratore di turno dopo aver fatto tanti begli scenari dicesse: "E tutto questo per 36 mila Euro a persona, DACCORDO??" si beccherebbe un "ma va in mona" grande come tutta la Padania.


Oppure dichiariamo insolvenza, oppure qualcuno ha detto domani mattina si dia fogo ai bot...e si fa il botto...
Perchè è lo Stato italiano per primo che non ha i soldi per pagare...eheheeheheh

e quindi....

Che faccia ha l'apocalisse per la casalinga di Voghera? Per quanto insolita, la domanda ha il suo senso. In questi giorni è tutto un rimbalzare da giornali e televisioni di espressioni del tipo "rischio-Grecia", "paese sull'orlo del default" e altre formule tanto inquietanti quanto misteriose per l'uomo della strada. La vera preoccupazione dei cittadini, più che le questioni macroeconomiche, sono le ricadute sulle proprie tasche. La vera domanda è: quali sono gli effetti per le persone se uno Stato fallisce?

I numeri della crisi

Innanzitutto vediamo la situazione: dopo la Grecia, adesso tocca a noi fare la parte dei sorvegliati speciali in Europa. Pochi numeri spiegano perché:

•  3,9%: è il rapporto tra deficit e Pil. Il deficit è il "rosso" dello Stato, cioè la differenza tra quello che incassa e quello che spende. Secondo il "patto di stabilità", l'accordo che sta alla base dell'euro, questo rapporto non deve superare il 3%.

•  120,6%: è invece il rapporto tra il debito e Pil. Il debito è quanto lo Stato deve ai suoi creditori, cioè tutti coloro (dai piccoli risparmiatori e alle grandi istituzioni finanziarie, agli Stati esteri) che comprando titoli di Stato finanziano la spesa pubblica. In moneta sonante stiamo parlando di quasi 1.900 miliardi di euro. Il tetto massimo per questo rapporto fissato per i paesi dell'euro doveva essere del 60%.

•  5,7%: è il famigerato spread Bund-Btp, ovvero la differenza di rendimento tra il titolo pubblico decennale tedesco (Bund) e l'equivalente italiano (Btp). Che ha toccato appunto il record storico (dalla nascita dell'euro) di 570 punti-base (cioè il 5,7%) di differenza "a favore" del titolo italiano: il Btp promette più del 7%, considerato il punto di non ritorno. Un rendimento troppo alto che indica solo il rischio di non poter essere pagato.

Un paese a gambe all'aria

Anche un paese, dunque, può fallire, come un'impresa. Questo succede quando lo Stato non è più in grado di far fronte ai suoi debiti (e ai relativi interessi) e a sostenere la spesa pubblica (pensioni, sanità, scuola, stipendi dei dipendenti pubblici ecc.).

Il "default" di uno Stato (termine tecnico con cui si indica il fallimento) però non è mai totale, ma ha diversi livelli di gravità. In altre parole lo Stato cerca sempre di "ristrutturare" il suo debito, cioè di raggiungere un accordo per cui, invece di restituire la cifra pattuita, ne rende una inferiore o spalmata su più anni.

Come una qualunque famiglia in difficoltà economica, se lo Stato non ha più soldi può fare sostanzialmente due cose: aumentare le entrate, cioè le tasse, o tagliare le spese. Probabilmente le farà entrambe.

Sul versante delle entrate può aumentare ad esempio le imposte indirette, come ha fatto con l'aumento dell'aliquota Iva. Col rischio però di deprimere ancora di più i consumi e innescare un circolo vizioso (aumenta l'aliquota ma diminuisce il gettito).

La scure sui costi e i Bot spazzatura

Più direttamente lo Stato può ridurre le sue spese. Le voci di costo che in genere (e sicuramente in Italia) pesano di più sui conti pubblici sono tre: le pensioni, la sanità, le retribuzioni dei dipendenti pubblici.

I primi a cadere sotto la scure saranno gli organici e i salari della Pubblica amministrazione, con pesanti conseguenze sui servizi erogati. La stessa sorte toccherà a sanità e pensioni, che già ora in Italia pesano un quarto del Pil.

La bancarotta ricadrà poi su tutti coloro che hanno investito in titoli di Stato (Bot, Cct ecc.). Il Tesoro non potrà più pagare gli interessi (la cedola periodica) e al momento della scadenza del titolo non si potrà più tornare in possesso dell'investimento iniziale. Qui interviene la ristrutturazione del debito. Lo Stato propone un differimento della restituzione: una parte oggi, una parte domani. Chiaramente un evento del genere porta al crollo del valore del titolo, con possibilità pressoché nulle di rivenderlo.

L'assalto alle banche

L'insolvenza dello Stato si estende quasi automaticamente alle banche. Se i titoli di Stato diventano carta straccia, sono loro le prime a risentirne perché, non ricevendo più gli interessi sul portafoglio, si trovano inevitabilmente a corto di liquidità e rischiano di fallire a loro volta.

Tutto questo innesca un rischiosissimo effetto-domino perché in economia l'elemento psicologico ha un peso enorme: se si diffonde la voce di insolvenza delle banche, tutti i loro clienti correranno a ritirare i depositi prima che sia troppo tardi. Parte l’assalto agli sportelli e non c'è istituto che possa resistere al prelievo contemporaneo di buona parte dei suoi clienti.

In una situazione di questo genere saltano anche i sistemi di sicurezza esistenti, come il Fondo di garanzia sui conti correnti, operante in Italia come in tutti i paesi europei. Il Fondo copre l'insolvenza delle banche fino a un ammontare di 100mila euro per conto corrente e il suo funzionamento dipende da un accordo interbancario. Ma può funzionare in caso di default di una sola banca, non dell'intero sistema creditizio.

Lo scenario è apocalittico ma per ora lontano. L'Italia non è la Grecia. Ma questo è vero anche per le dimensioni e il peso della nostra economia, ben più grossa di quella ellenica. E che un paracadute europeo forse non basterebbe a salvare. (A.D.M.)


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ribadisco che se alle vostre adunate l'oratore di turno dopo aver fatto tanti begli scenari dicesse: "E tutto questo per 36 mila Euro a persona, DACCORDO??" si beccherebbe un "ma va in mona" grande come tutta la Padania.


Quindi emetteremo dei bot veneti e li venderemo allo Stato Italiano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ribadisco che se alle vostre adunate l'oratore di turno dopo aver fatto tanti begli scenari dicesse: "E tutto questo per 36 mila Euro a persona, DACCORDO??" si beccherebbe un "ma va in mona" grande come tutta la Padania.


ehi...


----------



## Zod (9 Marzo 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi emetteremo dei bot veneti e li venderemo allo Stato Italiano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Al 18% di interesse forse qualcuno che li compra lo trovate. 
In  principio fu Gian Maria Galimberti. A lui Umberto Bossi e gli alti  papaveri della Lega Nord diedero l'incarico di fondare la banca della  Lega. E Galimberti, che forse aveva combinato qualche pasticcetto in  passato nel mondo bancario con la Barclays, si mise all'opera.
L'idea  era che la politica è una bella cosa, ma, come altri partiti  disponevano di strutture economiche e finanziarie già collaudate nei  decenni, anche la Lega, un partito di militanti, doveva avere una sua  struttura nel mondo finanziario.
Ma fare una banca non è una cosa  semplice. In base alle statistiche della Banca d'Italia il 70% delle  neobanche finisce in modo inglorioso nei primi due anni, e l'altro 30%  sopravvive, ma vivacchia.

I dirigenti della Lega Nord, analfabeti finanziariamente, queste  cose non le sapevano e così l'operoso Galimberti cominciò a raccogliere  il capitale sociale della costituenda banca CrediNord, poi diventata  CrediEuronord per evitare denunce alla magistratura da parte di una  banca francese Crédit du Nord fondata nel 1840 per eccessiva assonanza  dei due nomi.
Il capitale necessario fu raccolto e non risulta che  sia mai stato spiegato da Galimberti il fatto che era per i soci un  investimento a rischio e non liquido poiché si trattava di quote di  capitale di società non quotata in borsa e non di un credito che i  leghisti facevano a CrediEuronord. D'altra parte, come non rispondere al  richiamo di " Alberto da Giussano"?! La militanza ha i suoi costi,  palesi o occulti che siano. E così, dopo una lunga incubazione, la banca  vide la luce e avrebbe anche potuto sopravvivere e avere successo,  sebbene le sue dimensioni fossero destinate a restare piccole, anche  nell'ambito del gruppo delle più piccole banche popolari e delle più  piccole banche di credito cooperativo.

Ma Galimberti sembrava morso dal ragno della smania. A Pontida, a  Venezia, nelle Assemblee dei soci lui solo prendeva la parola dicendo: «  cresceremo tanto da far male alle altre banche » , come il topolino che  ha deciso di strangolare l'elefante. Ma era quando tornava in banca che  dava il meglio di sè. Non voleva Presidente ( che allora era chi  scrive, poi autosospesosi) o Consiglieri fra i piedi. Lui era la banca,  il padre padrone. Disponeva dei soci, delle strutture, di una segreteria  megagalattica e del personale, specie femminile. Un padre padrone,  quasi un proprietario della banca. E, quando riceveva delle telefonate  dall'alto, il suo comportamento era quello per cui la struttura  dell'ufficio fidi veniva da lui scavalcata. « Non accetto dei pareri  negativi » diceva, quasi anticipando quanto si è letto nel tormentone  estivo delle intercettazioni ben note. Il parere che contava era solo  quello del padre padrone, il quale, poi, in Consiglio di Amministrazione  si presentava con garanzie, fideiussioni, assegni di clienti ( a cui  voleva dare dei prestiti) poi rivelatisi carta straccia.

Finita ingloriosamente la vicenda di CrediEuronord, anche perché 4 o  5 clienti affidati si sono guardati bene dal restituire i milioni di  euro concessi in prestito su iniziativa imperiosa del padre padrone ( e  non si sa bene se siano stati denunciati, poiché molto ammanicati con la  Casa delle Libertà, vedi l'ex calciatore Franco Baresi), la Lega Nord  ha avuto una nuova bella pensata. Al posto del piccolo Galimberti perché  non puntare sul grande banchiere Gianpiero Fiorani? In questo modo la  Banca del Nord era già fatta. Si trattava soltanto di chiudere la  sgradevole vicenda CrediEuronord facendola rilevare dalla Banca Popolare  di Lodi ( ora Banca Popolare Italiana) e di dare una mano al grande  banchiere di Lodi per acquisire la Banca AntonVeneta, diluendo le  sorprendenti sofferenze della Lodi in un bacino più grande: la nuova  Banca del Nord, nata dalla fusione di una banca lombarda con una ben più  grande banca veneta.

Gli amici degli amici sono miei amici, dicono i francesi, ma anche  gli italiani e, quindi, gli amici di Fiorani e tutti coloro che lo  favoriscono in questo ambizioso disegno sono amici della Lega. Non  importa che siano palazzinari romani, speculatori di basso rango, etc.  L'importante non sono gli uomini. L'importante è il disegno strategico,  l'obiettivo della grande politica bancaria della Lega Nord: da una  piccola banca creata dal sudore dei leghisti, a una grande banca creata  dalla lungimiranza del megabanchiere della ricca e grassa terra agricola  lodigiana.
Purtroppo, come la banca CrediEuronord non è finita molto  bene ( ma inni si sciolgano al salvatore Gianpiero), così la grande  strategia bancaria della Lega ha incontrato in queste ultime settimane  qualche piccola difficoltà.
Machiavelli e soci sono rimasti invischiati nel loro machiavellismo.

 


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io vado a rubare i me prende subito.
> Perchè la polizia non è sempre in mutua come da voi.


COn la faccia che ti ritrovi....ti prede subito si,tu continua a compOrtarti da paesanozzo e vedrai che ci cadrai in disgrazia.Credimi farti qualche giorno di galera TI servirebbe a capire quello che i tuoi genitori non ti hanno insegnato:IL RISPETTO DEGLI ALTRI,IL RISPETTO DELLE REGOLE.Secondo me poi ti aiuterebbe anche a tirar fuori la tua omosessualità latente.....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Al 18% di interesse forse qualcuno che li compra lo trovate.
> In  principio fu Gian Maria Galimberti. A lui Umberto Bossi e gli alti  papaveri della Lega Nord diedero l'incarico di fondare la banca della  Lega. E Galimberti, che forse aveva combinato qualche pasticcetto in  passato nel mondo bancario con la Barclays, si mise all'opera.
> L'idea  era che la politica è una bella cosa, ma, come altri partiti  disponevano di strutture economiche e finanziarie già collaudate nei  decenni, anche la Lega, un partito di militanti, doveva avere una sua  struttura nel mondo finanziario.
> Ma fare una banca non è una cosa  semplice. In base alle statistiche della Banca d'Italia il 70% delle  neobanche finisce in modo inglorioso nei primi due anni, e l'altro 30%  sopravvive, ma vivacchia.
> ...


Ma io lo avevo detto sai a Rocchetta di lasciar perdere la lega nord eh? Altra ciavada
La liga veneta è altra cosa...

Pensa perfin Tosi, sindaco di verona ha molato la lega...

Visto fare affari con i meneghini?


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte vacci piano che quando l'amico tuo ha ottenuto quello che vuole, tornate federalisti, e neanche troppo convinti.
> Mica è scemo, quello. Sa benissimo che è molto meglio fare il ministro per tutta l'Italia che non il doge a Venezia.
> ... *non è mica il lupo che ulula alla luna il problema: lui lo sa perchè ulula, e sta in mezzo al bosco. Sono tutti i cani che gli vanno dietro abbaiando e manco sanno per cosa, che fanno casino e si pigliano le pedate nel culo.*
> 
> ...


ma poi fosse solo uno... il problema è che di lupi che ululano alla luna ce ne sono tanti, e ogni branchetto di cani si sceglie il suo e prende per culo gli altri. Di populismo non c'è mica solo quello della lega... c'è quello dei giovani rottamatori, delle stelle cadenti... e i cani vengono economicamente inculati, cani verdi, cani gay, cani femminine, cani maschi, cani leopoldiani... tutti simpaticamente inchiappettati da lupi che fanno finta di azzannarsi tra loro e che a fine mese fanno bisboccia assieme dividendosi le sudate indennità che tutti i cani gli pagano.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi fosse solo uno... il problema è che di lupi che ululano alla luna ce ne sono tanti, e ogni branchetto di cani si sceglie il suo e prende per culo gli altri. Di populismo non c'è mica solo quello della lega... c'è quello dei giovani rottamatori, delle stelle cadenti... e i cani vengono economicamente inculati, cani verdi, cani gay, cani femminine, cani maschi, cani leopoldiani... tutti simpaticamente inchiappettati da lupi che fanno finta di azzannarsi tra loro e che a fine mese fanno bisboccia assieme dividendosi le sudate indennità che tutti i cani gli pagano.


Esatto.Vorrei ricordare che quando c'era bossi che ci scassava il cazzo con roma ladrona...i figli rubavano on ogni dove.....


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.Vorrei ricordare che quando c'era bossi che ci scassava il cazzo con roma ladrona...i figli rubavano on ogni dove.....


ma infatti chi ancora da credibilità a questi leghisti straccioni o è un povero pirla o è in malafede... sono stati col culo al caldo dentro il parlamento per vent'anni e sempre a menarla con Roma ladrona...


----------



## free (26 Giugno 2015)

fine del turismo in Tunisia?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> fine del turismo in Tunisia?


direi di si...


----------



## Eratò (26 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> fine del turismo in Tunisia?


Perché?Che è  successo in Tunisia?:singleeye:
Ho letto:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (26 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Perché?Che è  successo in Tunisia?:singleeye:


http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/tunisi-attentato-resort-susa-1145453.html


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> direi di si...


eh già


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> eh già


li hanno colpiti per quel motivo... il turismo è la risorsa principale del paese.


----------



## Flavia (26 Giugno 2015)

non ho parole
magari poi si sentono
dei veri uomini
ad imbracciare un kalashnikov
e sparare su persone inermi


----------



## andrea53 (26 Giugno 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho parole
> magari poi si sentono
> dei veri uomini
> ad imbracciare un kalashnikov
> e sparare su persone inermi


e pensano di fare felice il loro allah


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2015)

il governo tunisino chiuderà 80 moschee
mi sembra che a questo punto non controllare a tappeto le moschee in Italia sia un grosso sbaglio, a quanto pare alcuni iman reclutano terroristi e sono pure pagati per questo, quello che si sospettava non è più solo un sospetto, la religione, anche se interpretata in modo sbagliato, c'entra eccome, tant'è vero che anche in Tunisia finalmente si comincia a controllare e chiudere...secondo me è un evento veramente eccezionale: i luoghi di culto della religione più diffusa in uno Stato vengono messi sotto la lente d'ingrandimento e chiusi, se il caso


----------



## Flavia (27 Giugno 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> e pensano di fare felice il loro allah


giusto, il loro che si sono creati
per i loro scopi


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

sono OT ma personalmente sono preoccupata per la crisi in arrivo tra Ucraina e Russia....


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono OT ma personalmente sono preoccupata per la crisi in arrivo tra Ucraina e Russia....


a scherzare col fuoco qualcuno finirà per bruciarsi...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a scherzare col fuoco qualcuno finirà per bruciarsi...


http://www.rivistaeuropae.eu/esteri/sicurezza-2/crisi-ucraina-russia-nuovo-fronte-in-transnistria/

ecco appunto.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> http://www.rivistaeuropae.eu/esteri/sicurezza-2/crisi-ucraina-russia-nuovo-fronte-in-transnistria/
> 
> ecco appunto.


che poi gli s-300 sono relativamente vecchi. I russi stanno per far entrare in servizio i nuovi s-500 che renderanno virtualmente impossibile un primo attacco nucleare americano.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi gli s-300 sono relativamente vecchi. I russi stanno per far entrare in servizio i nuovi s-500 che renderanno virtualmente impossibile un primo attacco nucleare americano.


tu pensi? io sono ignorantissima in materia di difesa militare.. però gli USA mi terrorizzano.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu pensi? io sono ignorantissima in materia di difesa militare..* però gli USA mi terrorizzano*.


pure a me.


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> pure a me.


a me di piu' l'amico Putin...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me di piu' l'amico Putin...


no marì, gli USA sono peggio. la guerra la esportano..


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me di piu' l'amico Putin...


la Russia non ha mai aggredito nessuno nella sua storia... è sempre stata attaccata, da Napoleone in poi. Gli americani... beh...


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la Russia non ha mai aggredito nessuno nella sua storia... è sempre stata attaccata, da Napoleone in poi. Gli americani... beh...


ecco appunto  e stendiamo un velo pietoso sul medio oriente dal 2001 ad oggi, dall'Iraq alla Libia...lasciamo stare


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco appunto  e stendiamo un velo pietoso sul medio oriente dal 2001 ad oggi, dall'Iraq alla Libia...lasciamo stare


direi che è meglio, prima di puntare il dito contro Putin ci si dovrebbe fare un bell'esame di coscienza.


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la Russia non ha mai aggredito nessuno nella sua storia... è sempre stata attaccata, da Napoleone in poi. Gli americani... beh...


e in Afghanistan chi ci andò per prima ???


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> e in Afghanistan chi ci andò per prima ???


Gli afghani. Era uno stato sovrano, una repubblica laica in cui le donne avevano il diritto di voto e di istruzione. Siccome la cosa non piaceva troppo a qualcuno (soprattutto la nazionalizzazione delle risorse), si organizzò un bel colpo di stato, ad opera dei fondamentalisti islamici. I russi intervennero a favore del governo, contro i muslim. Osama Bin Laden con l'aiuto degli occidentali forma Al Qaida... il resto è noto.


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> direi che è meglio, prima di puntare il dito contro Putin ci si dovrebbe fare un bell'esame di coscienza.


sulla questione Ucraina concordo pienamente !


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> sulla questione Ucraina concordo pienamente !


Comunque i russi la stanno giocando bene... quelli che come sempre pagano il prezzo pieno sono i civili di entrambe le parti.


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no marì, gli USA sono peggio. la guerra la esportano..


Propaganda comunista...


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Comunque i russi la stanno giocando bene... quelli che come sempre pagano il prezzo pieno sono i civili di entrambe le parti.


esperienza sulla mia pelle,sono appena tornato dall'Ucraina..... bisogna altresi riconoscere che gliel'hanno servita su un piatto d'argento. con ciò non voglio giustificare i massacri che stanno facendo,sia ben chiaro,ma da ambo le parti - ho l'impressione ( e mi riferisco allo zio Sam ed ai russi ) che abbiano scambiato l'Ucraina per un boccone da azzannare e chi,ovviamente,ne paga le spese sono la gente comune. Va altresi riconosciuto che l'Ucraina NON ha una classe politica adeguata a gestire la situazione sia politica che economico/finanziaria. E da ultimo nutro perplessità sull'adesione alla Comunità europea,in quanto è stata sottoscritta senza alcuna consultazione popolare come prassi vorrebbe.


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> esperienza sulla mia pelle,sono appena tornato dall'Ucraina..... bisogna altresi riconoscere che gliel'hanno servita su un piatto d'argento. con ciò non voglio giustificare i massacri che stanno facendo,sia ben chiaro,ma da ambo le parti - ho l'impressione ( e mi riferisco allo zio Sam ed ai russi ) che abbiano scambiato l'Ucraina per un boccone da azzannare e chi,ovviamente,ne paga le spese sono la gente comune. Va altresi riconosciuto che l'Ucraina NON ha una classe politica adeguata a gestire la situazione sia politica che economico/finanziaria.* E da ultimo nutro perplessità sull'adesione alla Comunità europea,in quanto è stata sottoscritta senza alcuna consultazione popolare come prassi vorrebbe*.


infatti... ma credo che sia propedeutica al possibile ingresso nella Nato. Cosa che Mosca giustamente non accetterebbe mai.


----------



## brenin (30 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... ma credo che sia propedeutica al possibile ingresso nella Nato. Cosa che Mosca giustamente non accetterebbe mai.


Penso e spero che NON aderisca mai, sin tanto che si ritrova questa classe politica..... penso che quel Paese debba fare da "cuscinetto" ( guarda ad esempio la Giordania ) tra i due schieramenti,senza prese di posizione dettate da interessi più o meno personali e che comunque,ribadisco,non sono supportate da alcun referendum. Ma per far questo ci vuole gente con le necessarie capacità e,soprattutto,non compromessa.


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Propaganda comunista...


no, è la realtà.. di certo ad "esportare la democrazia " in medio oriente con tutto ciò che ne sta conseguendo a livello di immigrazione etc non sono stata io


----------



## ivanl (30 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, è la realtà.. di certo ad "esportare la democrazia " in medio oriente con tutto ciò che ne sta conseguendo a livello di immigrazione etc non sono stata io


diciamo che non c'e' da stare allegri da nessun fronte...tra i due scelgo comunque gli USA, perche' hanno il deserto del Nevada e Las Vegas


----------



## banshee (30 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> esperienza sulla mia pelle,sono appena tornato dall'Ucraina..... bisogna altresi riconoscere che gliel'hanno servita su un piatto d'argento. con ciò non voglio giustificare i massacri che stanno facendo,sia ben chiaro,ma da ambo le parti - *ho l'impressione ( e mi riferisco allo zio Sam ed ai russi ) che abbiano scambiato l'Ucraina per un boccone da azzannare e chi,ovviamente,ne paga le spese sono la gente comune.* Va altresi riconosciuto che l'Ucraina NON ha una classe politica adeguata a gestire la situazione sia politica che economico/finanziaria. E da ultimo nutro perplessità sull'adesione alla Comunità europea,in quanto è stata sottoscritta senza alcuna consultazione popolare come prassi vorrebbe.


quoto e sottoscrivo...

e mi sa di storia già vista, tanto per...


----------



## Nobody (30 Giugno 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> *Penso e spero che NON aderisca ma*i, sin tanto che si ritrova questa classe politica..... penso che quel Paese debba fare da "cuscinetto" ( guarda ad esempio la Giordania ) tra i due schieramenti,senza prese di posizione dettate da interessi più o meno personali e che comunque,ribadisco,non sono supportate da alcun referendum. Ma per far questo ci vuole gente con le necessarie capacità e,soprattutto,non compromessa.


Lo spero anch'io, I russi non lo permetterebbero mai. Su questo sono stati chiari... avere i B2 e i missili nucleari a pochi minuti da Mosca sarebbe impensabile per loro, non avrebbero nessun tempo di reazione. Se l'occidente farà entrare di forza gli ucraini nella Nato, è probabile che scoppierebbe davvero una guerra globale. Non voglio pensare che i nostri governanti si siano rincoglioniti a tal punto.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

_"Ma guarda e non per sparlare dei cristiani ma dirò una cosa che non avevo mai detto prima qui dentro proprio perché temevo le reazioni:
Il periodo durante il quale ho cercato di ricostruire con il mio ex ho seguito un corso sul matrimonio organizzato dalla chiesa.Niente da ridire eh?Si parlava di comunicazione,comprensione ecc ecc.Ho conosciuto alcuni fanatici però secondo i quali :
- chi non si è sposato e non vuole figli è perché è povero di spirito
- i gay son dei pervertiti peccatori schifosi 
-molti matrimoni vanno a puttane perché le donne di oggi non hanno pazienza e non sanno proteggere la famiglia
Adesso dico che tutto questo lo dicevano ALCUNI(preghiera tre volte al giorno,rosario alla mano e ripetere NON GIUDICARE al infinito) anche se nella Bibbia scritto non c'è...Ma se dovessi giudicare tutti i cristiani in base a ciò che dicevano questi sarei dovuta diventare atea...."


_Eratò ti rispondo di qua

anche a me alcune cose non vanno, tuttavia non credo proprio che abbiano chiuso il tuo corso per la presenza di quei fanatici...ormai oggi stiamo parlando di un Paese come la Tunisia in cui lo stesso governo ha chiuso ben 80 moschee per sospetto reclutamento da parte degli iman
è come se da noi lo Stato chiudesse 80 parrocchie (anzi, moltiplichiamo per 6, dato che i tunisini sono 10 milioni e noi 60) perchè c'è il fondato sospetto che i preti reclutino fanatici terroristi
a questo punto che senso ha sostenere ancora che la religione non c'entra nulla? questi terroristi agiscono in nome di allah e sono istruiti da religiosi, hanno i luoghi di culto alla luce del sole, non sono una setta segreta
mi sembra evidente l'enormità della cosa


----------



## Fantastica (30 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> _"Ma guarda e non per sparlare dei cristiani ma dirò una cosa che non avevo mai detto prima qui dentro proprio perché temevo le reazioni:
> Il periodo durante il quale ho cercato di ricostruire con il mio ex ho seguito un corso sul matrimonio organizzato dalla chiesa.Niente da ridire eh?Si parlava di comunicazione,comprensione ecc ecc.Ho conosciuto alcuni fanatici però secondo i quali :
> - chi non si è sposato e non vuole figli è perché è povero di spirito
> - i gay son dei pervertiti peccatori schifosi
> ...


Infatti la religione c'entra! Quello è un monoteismo simile a quello ebraico. Tu dicevi delle donne e degli omosessuali. Io ci metto anche il divieto di mangiare carne di maiale. 
Ma la religione NON è la sola causa.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti la religione c'entra! Quello è un monoteismo simile a quello ebraico. Tu dicevi delle donne e degli omosessuali. Io ci metto anche il divieto di mangiare carne di maiale.
> Ma la religione NON è la sola causa.


non è la sola causa tuttavia ormai mi pare che siamo arrivati all'assurdo che non si possa nemmeno dire che l'islam non piace per niente, che diventi automaticamente razzista, ignorante, non capisci etc. etc.
a me una religione siffatta non piace, e non capisco come possa piacere, usando almeno un minimo di obiettività


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non è la sola causa tuttavia ormai mi pare che siamo arrivati all'assurdo che non si possa nemmeno dire che l'islam non piace per niente, che diventi automaticamente razzista, ignorante, non capisci etc. etc.
> a me una religione siffatta non piace, e non capisco come possa piacere, usando almeno un minimo di obiettività


A me non piace NESSUNA religione. Con questo, in tutti i praticanti di ogni religione ci sono anche ottime persone, per esempio questo papa. Ma immagino anche qualche musulmano sia ottima persona.


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me non piace NESSUNA religione. Con questo, in tutti i praticanti di ogni religione ci sono anche ottime persone, per esempio questo papa. *Ma immagino anche qualche musulmano sia ottima persona.*


...che segue una religione allucinante

questo papa è meraviglioso


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> _"Ma guarda e non per sparlare dei cristiani ma dirò una cosa che non avevo mai detto prima qui dentro proprio perché temevo le reazioni:
> Il periodo durante il quale ho cercato di ricostruire con il mio ex ho seguito un corso sul matrimonio organizzato dalla chiesa.Niente da ridire eh?Si parlava di comunicazione,comprensione ecc ecc.Ho conosciuto alcuni fanatici però secondo i quali :
> - chi non si è sposato e non vuole figli è perché è povero di spirito
> - i gay son dei pervertiti peccatori schifosi
> ...


Ma il corso non l'hanno chiuso mica.Io rimasi sorpresa da quei (pochi) che proclamava no
convinti "chi è senza peccato scagli la rima pietra" e "non giudicate per non essere giudicati" ma poi giudicava no
tutti....E fidati che non mi riferivo solo ai cattolici....


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me non piace NESSUNA religione. Con questo, in tutti i praticanti di ogni religione ci sono anche ottime persone, per esempio questo papa. Ma immagino anche qualche musulmano sia ottima persona.


C'è una differenza però...se si torna alla fonte, nel Vangelo non c'è una sola parola di Gesù che non inciti all'amore verso il prossimo (addirittura verso il proprio nemico) e al perdono. Nel Corano in alcuni passi si incita alla guerra santa (non solo difensiva ma di conquista), e ci sono parole tutt'altro che amorevoli per gli infedeli.


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma il corso non l'hanno chiuso mica.Io rimasi sorpresa da quei (pochi) che proclamava no
> convinti "chi è senza peccato scagli la rima pietra" e "non giudicate per non essere giudicati" ma poi giudicava no
> tutti....E fidati che non mi riferivo solo ai cattolici....


sui fanatici siamo tutti d'accordo, credo, per me sono fanatici anche gli ultrà, per es.

io invece chiedevo se secondo te è normale che il governo di uno Stato con una popolazione di circa 10 milioni di abitanti chiuda ben 80 luoghi di culto per sospetto reclutamento terroristico da parte dei capi religiosi, proprio della religione più diffusa, se non unica, della Stato stesso
e se non è normale, e se questi luoghi di culto ci sono in pratica quasi ovunque, e se gli attentati terroristici anche, possiamo dire che abbiamo un problema bello grosso dovuto a quella specifica religione, oppure no?


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> C'è una differenza però...se si torna alla fonte, nel Vangelo non c'è una sola parola di Gesù che non inciti all'amore verso il prossimo (addirittura verso il proprio nemico) e al perdono. Nel Corano in alcuni passi si incita alla guerra santa (non solo difensiva ma di conquista), e ci sono parole tutt'altro che amorevoli per gli infedeli.


Vero. E che facciamo? La domanda è seria.


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. E che facciamo? La domanda è seria.



scusa perchè lo domandi a lui?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa perchè lo domandi a lui?


ha grande fiducia in me


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha grande fiducia in me


pure io


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io


lasciatemi riflettere un attimo che risolvo il problema


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. E che facciamo? La domanda è seria.



se non altro si potrebbe cominciare a smettere con il relativismo ad oltranza o con gli accorpamenti tanto peggio tanto meglio (tipo a me non piace nessuna religione, come hai detto tu prima).
a me poi davvero non piace nessuna religione  e sono atea, ma è chiaro che alcune religioni sono peggiori di altre e che le culture che sono troppo condizionate dalla religione sono pessime.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. E che facciamo? La domanda è seria.


ho trovato... avere il coraggio di dire pubblicamente che una religione che nel suo testo sacro parla di guerra santa e di infedeli da accoppare, è una merda.


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sui fanatici siamo tutti d'accordo, credo, per me sono fanatici anche gli ultrà, per es.
> 
> io invece chiedevo se secondo te è normale che il governo di uno Stato con una popolazione di circa 10 milioni di abitanti chiuda ben 80 luoghi di culto per sospetto reclutamento terroristico da parte dei capi religiosi, proprio della religione più diffusa, se non unica, della Stato stesso
> e se non è normale, e se questi luoghi di culto ci sono in pratica quasi ovunque, e se gli attentati terroristici anche, possiamo dire che abbiamo un problema bello grosso dovuto a quella specifica religione, oppure no?


Si.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho trovato... avere il coraggio di dire pubblicamente che una religione che nel suo testo sacro parla di guerra santa e di infedeli da accoppare, è una merda.


però Nob gli infedeli li hanno accoppati anche i cristiani  le crociate se le semo inventate noi eh? 

la caccia alle streghe... l'Inquisizione...

l'omofobia......


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però Nob gli infedeli li hanno accoppati anche i cristiani  le crociate se le semo inventate noi eh?
> 
> la caccia alle streghe... l'Inquisizione...
> 
> l'omofobia......


questo è il relativismo a vanvera/calderone mischione di cui parlavo.
scusa banshee, eh.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo è il relativismo a vanvera/calderone mischione di cui parlavo.
> scusa banshee, eh.


ah figurati, pensala come vuoi.

per me l'estremismo e il fanatismo sono pericolosi, di qualsiasi religione si parli.


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah figurati, pensala come vuoi.
> 
> per me l'estremismo e il fanatismo sono pericolosi, di qualsiasi religione si parli.


ma questo è ovvio, nel senso che appunto è un'ovvietà che rischia di far perdere di contenuto ogni ragionamento.
le crociate sono state dei massacri, la caccia alle streghe pure ecc. ma adesso perché tirarle fuori se il fenomeno dell'integralismo islamico è naturalmente diverso da quegli episodi?
per fare pari e patta e non ammettere con obiettività che l'islam è una religione violenta e liberticida, peggio degli altri monoteismi.
adesso, voglio dire.
parliamo del presente.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però Nob gli infedeli li hanno accoppati anche i cristiani  le crociate se le semo inventate noi eh?
> 
> la caccia alle streghe... l'Inquisizione...
> 
> l'omofobia......


eh lo so Ban... io parlavo del messaggio alla fonte, la differenza tra Vangelo e Corano. Poi che gli uomini sporchino sempre tutto è la realtà dei fatti, purtroppo. Ci sono pure buddisti violenti, ma il messaggio di Buddha è pace. Quello del Corano no.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma questo è ovvio, nel senso che appunto è un'ovvietà che rischia di far perdere di contenuto ogni ragionamento.
> le crociate sono state dei massacri, la caccia alle streghe pure ecc. ma adesso perché tirarle fuori se il fenomeno dell'integralismo islamico è naturalmente diverso da quegli episodi?
> *per fare pari e patta e non ammettere con obiettività che l'islam è una religione violenta e liberticida, peggio degli altri monoteismi.*
> adesso, voglio dire.
> parliamo del presente.


no, io non intendevo affatto fare "pari e patta", nè tantomeno negare la natura violenta ed estremista della religione musulmana.

sono d'accordo con te su questo. 

però intanto io ho vissuto in prima persona l'intolleranza cristiana nei confronti dei "diversi", sia per familiari che per amici, e quoto quello che dicevano ieri Eratò e Giorgiocan.

secondo poi, secondo me il problema sono le persone e gli interessi economici che ci sono sotto. come i Borgia mandavano la gente a morire in nome di Cristo, per accaparrarsi ancora più ricchezze, a mio avviso ora è abbastanza simile la cosa... strumentalizzazione delle masse povere ed "ignoranti" (nel senso che ignorano) per motivi economici.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, io non intendevo affatto fare "pari e patta", nè tantomeno negare la natura violenta ed estremista della religione musulmana.
> 
> sono d'accordo con te su questo.
> 
> ...


Questo è sicuro, vale sempre. Però se un testo sacro dice che in determinati casi è giusta la guerra e la violenza (e pure l'Antico Testamento su questo non scherza mica) si agevola il lavoro alla carogna che sta dentro le persone.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma questo è ovvio, nel senso che appunto è un'ovvietà che rischia di far perdere di contenuto ogni ragionamento.
> le crociate sono state dei massacri, la caccia alle streghe pure ecc. ma adesso perché tirarle fuori se il fenomeno dell'integralismo islamico è naturalmente diverso da quegli episodi?
> per fare pari e patta e non ammettere con obiettività che l'islam è una religione violenta e liberticida, peggio degli altri monoteismi.
> adesso, voglio dire.
> parliamo del presente.


Vero nel presente è così, la storia insegna anche altro. Certamente non può essere una giustificazione delle stragi odierne. Detto questo direi che l'urgenza sia decidere come fermare questo tipo di violenza e fanatismo e non mi sembra ci siamo idee molto chiare a livello politico in tal senso.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so Ban... io parlavo del messaggio alla fonte, la differenza tra Vangelo e Corano. Poi che gli uomini sporchino sempre tutto è la realtà dei fatti, purtroppo. Ci sono pure buddisti violenti, ma il messaggio di Buddha è pace. Quello del Corano no.


e su questo siamo d'accordissimo.

io faccio un discorso sulle persone. forse ci siamo capiti male...

la mia amica cristiana evangelica praticante NON MI PARLA PIU' perchè ho messo la foto su FB dell'arcobaleno per sostegno alla comunità LGBT.

questa cos'è? intolleranza. ma certo, qui siamo in Italia, belli comodi e sul divano con l'aifonne, ma se fossimo in Kurdistan con le pezze arcù e un santone dicesse "E' COLPA DI QUESTI CHE METTONO LE FOTO DELL'ARCOBALENO BUUUU DEVONO MORIRE" cosa accadrebbe?


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però intanto io ho vissuto in prima persona l'intolleranza cristiana nei confronti dei "diversi", sia per familiari che per amici, e quoto quello che dicevano ieri Eratò e Giorgiocan.
> 
> secondo poi, secondo me il problema sono le persone e gli interessi economici che ci sono sotto. come i Borgia mandavano la gente a morire in nome di Cristo, per accaparrarsi ancora più ricchezze, a mio avviso ora è abbastanza simile la cosa... strumentalizzazione delle masse povere ed "ignoranti" (nel senso che ignorano) per motivi economici.


gli interessi economici sono alla base quasi di qualunque attività umana, ce ne sono di torbidi e paludosi praticamente ovunque (politica, istituzioni, religioni).
le masse sono per definizione povere e ignoranti, talune sono anche violente (vedi lapidazioni pubbliche ecc.)


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e su questo siamo d'accordissimo.
> 
> io faccio un discorso sulle persone. forse ci siamo capiti male...
> 
> ...


Fa bene. Che con sti cazzo di arcobaleni da mentecatti avete pure frantumato i coglioni. Pecore modaiole del cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fa bene. Che con sti cazzo di arcobaleni da mentecatti avete pure frantumato i coglioni. Pecore modaiole del cazzo.


Magari...so belle pecore....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fa bene. Che con sti cazzo di arcobaleni da mentecatti avete pure frantumato i coglioni. Pecore modaiole del cazzo.


hai ragione è vero!!


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e su questo siamo d'accordissimo.
> 
> io faccio un discorso sulle persone. forse ci siamo capiti male...
> 
> ...


beh, mi spiace ma non è un esercizio di violenza.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fa bene. Che con sti cazzo di arcobaleni da mentecatti avete pure frantumato i coglioni. Pecore modaiole del cazzo.


Ah, ma allora stai anche tu su FB!


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa perchè lo domandi a lui?


Oh, free 
Tu che faresti?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, mi spiace ma non è un esercizio di violenza.


no, ma l'intolleranza, da che mondo e mondo genera violenza


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero nel presente è così, la storia insegna anche altro. Certamente non può essere una giustificazione delle stragi odierne. Detto questo direi che l'urgenza sia decidere come fermare questo tipo di violenza e fanatismo e non mi sembra ci siamo idee molto chiare a livello politico in tal senso.


ot
fiammy, hai letto la lettera di tsipras a juncker e company?
l'ho scritto di là. :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah, ma allora stai anche tu su FB!


Modaiolo del cazzo...


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> e su questo siamo d'accordissimo.
> 
> io faccio un discorso sulle persone. forse ci siamo capiti male...
> 
> ...


Ban, non so cosa sia un cristiano evangelico praticante, ma a naso direi che trovandoselo davanti Gesù Cristo avrebbe fatto un eccezione al suo pensiero e l'avrebbe preso volentieri a pedate nel culo


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no, ma l'intolleranza, da che mondo e mondo genera violenza


esatto, sono le condizioni esistenziali che mettono freni alla violenza.

:up:


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no, ma l'intolleranza, da che mondo e mondo genera violenza


sì, c'è però una differenza.
l'islam, dove è religione di maggioranza, impone la shari'a, quindi quell'intolleranza diventa legge dello stato.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ho trovato... avere il coraggio di dire pubblicamente che una religione che nel suo testo sacro parla di guerra santa e di infedeli da accoppare, è una merda.


E poi?
Cosa dico io alle mie alllieve e ai miei allievi musulmani? Voglio dire: nei fatti? 
Te lo dico io: nei fatti partirebbe una bella discriminazione a scuola, nei luoghi di lavoro, nei quartieri delle città, e così via.

E poi la notizia di oggi: arrestati tre italiani, due albanesi e un canadese nelle mie zone, per manifesta attività terrroristica al servizio di Al Qaeda. Insomma, non è che uno va in giro con su scritto: sono musulmano. Ne deriva che da lì scivoleremmo (con Salvini, capirai) nel razzismo puro e semplice.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ban, non so cosa sia un cristiano evangelico praticante, ma a naso direi che trovandoselo davanti Gesù Cristo avrebbe fatto un eccezione al suo pensiero e l'avrebbe preso volentieri a pedate nel culo


gli evangelici sono cristiani non cattolici, hanno il pastore e non il prete, anche i pastori possono sposarsi, non credono alla Madonna e alla relativa nascita di Cristo tramite annunciazione dello Spirito Santo e altre differenze.

alcune comunità (non generalizzo ) sono chiuse ed intollerante alla stregua dei fondamentalisti.

si sposano solo tra loro, se arrivi non vergine al matrimonio sei abietta e scomunicata, sono una comunità chiusa e rigidissima. intolleranti, omofobi, e pieni di pregiudizi.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ot
> fiammy, hai letto la lettera di tsipras a juncker e company?
> l'ho scritto di là. :singleeye:


Su Grexit? No, vado a leggere ora


----------



## Caciottina (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, c'è però una differenza.
> l'islam, dove è religione di maggioranza, impone la shari'a, quindi quell'intolleranza diventa legge dello stato.


ma la shari'a viene assolutamente stravolta. 
per es. non prevede la pena di morte in caso di omosessualita, eppure gli omosessuali vengono buttati giu da palazzo legati alle sedie, affogati, impiccati, crocifissi.
uno stravolgimento cosi importante tanto da consentire certe violenze dettate da intolleranza, non e' piu valida, perde valore secondo me, non e' piu legge, e' anarchia totale


----------



## Caciottina (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> gli evangelici sono cristiani non cattolici, hanno il pastore e non il prete, anche i pastori possono sposarsi, non credono alla Madonna e alla relativa nascita di Cristo tramite annunciazione dello Spirito Santo e altre differenze.
> 
> alcune comunità (non generalizzo ) sono chiuse ed intollerante alla stregua dei fondamentalisti.
> 
> si sposano solo tra loro, se arrivi non vergine al matrimonio sei abietta e scomunicata, sono una comunità chiusa e rigidissima. intolleranti, omofobi, e pieni di pregiudizi.


bastava citare seven heaven 
settimo cielo


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma la shari'a viene assolutamente stravolta.
> per es. non prevede la pena di morte in caso di omosessualita, eppure gli omosessuali vengono buttati giu da palazzo legati alle sedie, affogati, impiccati, crocifissi.
> uno stravolgimento cosi importante tanto da consentire certe violenze dettate da intolleranza, non e' piu valida, perde valore secondo me, non e' piu legge, e' anarchia totale



spesso quando si parla di islam e di shari'a si prende in considerazione la questione omofobia, che poi è quella che più di tutte accomuna le religioni.
sono d'accordo con te quando dici che quelle esecuzioni sono poi derivazioni/derive, ma non ci sono mica solo quelle.
in iran, qualche anno fa, le persone venivano arrestate perché non seguivano i codici di abbigliamento. 
chissà cosa succedeva loro.
la questione dell'adulterio deriva dritta da lì, altro esempio, anche nel caso di violenze sessuali.
è chiaro che non può esserci scritto di tutto, dico che però se prendi un testo sacro scritto non so quanto tempo fa e lo applichi alla legislazione di uno stato del 2015, puoi in qualche modo fargli dire quello che vuoi.


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> bastava citare seven heaven
> settimo cielo


oddio è vero  il reverendo Camden :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio è vero  il reverendo Camden :rotfl::rotfl:





caciottina ha detto:


> bastava citare seven heaven
> settimo cielo


ot

avete visto che l'attore era un pedofilo assurdo?
pure i finti religiosi fanno pietà. :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ot
> 
> avete visto che l'attore era un pedofilo assurdo?
> pure i finti religiosi fanno pietà. :unhappy:


Sììì per questo ho messo la risatina dopo "reverendo" :rotfl::rotfl:

eh, su questo siamo proprio a braccetto :up:


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E poi?
> Cosa dico io alle mie alllieve e ai miei allievi musulmani? Voglio dire: nei fatti?
> Te lo dico io: nei fatti partirebbe una bella discriminazione a scuola, nei luoghi di lavoro, nei quartieri delle città, e così via.
> 
> E poi la notizia di oggi: arrestati tre italiani, due albanesi e un canadese nelle mie zone, per manifesta attività terrroristica al servizio di Al Qaeda. Insomma, non è che uno va in giro con su scritto: sono musulmano. Ne deriva che da lì scivoleremmo (con Salvini, capirai) nel razzismo puro e semplice.


Ma cosa c'entra il razzismo... razzismo è sostenere che una determinata razza biologicamente è inferiore ad un'altra... non c'entra proprio nulla con la critica ad un modello culturale o religioso. Potrò dire che il nazismo si basava su un'ideologia di merda, o per questo divento razzista verso i tedeschi?


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il razzismo... razzismo è sostenere che una determinata razza biologicamente è inferiore ad un'altra... non c'entra proprio nulla con la critica ad un modello culturale o religioso. Potrò dire che il nazismo si basava su un'ideologia di merda, o per questo divento razzista verso i tedeschi?


crucchi demmerda!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scherzo 

quoto tutto.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *crucchi demmerda!*! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scherzo
> 
> quoto tutto.


non ti permettere sai?


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, free
> Tu che faresti?


se fossi il governo tunisino mi pentirei amaramente di non avere agito PRIMA della strage, o vogliamo pensare che abbiano scoperto dalla sera alla mattina che quelle 80 moschee incitavano al terrorismo?

per quanto riguarda gli altri governi, tipo il nostro, controlli a tappeto su tutto ciò che riguarda anche solo lontanamente l'islam, e finalmente la finiamo con l'ipocrisia che la religione non c'entra nulla
beninteso, i luoghi di culto o le associazioni culturali etc. di qualsiasi tipo in tempi normali non andrebbero controllate in modo pesante, il fatto è che appunto ormai alla luce dei fatti è indispensabile farlo, secondo me


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ti permettere sai?


:sorriso:


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ha grande fiducia in me


in effetti ben riposta, quoto tutto quello che hai scritto


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :sorriso:


vabbè... ciaone


----------



## banshee (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> se fossi il governo tunisino mi pentirei amaramente di non avere agito PRIMA della strage, o vogliamo pensare che abbiano scoperto dalla sera alla mattina che quelle 80 moschee incitavano al terrorismo?
> 
> per quanto riguarda gli altri governi, tipo il nostro, controlli a tappeto su tutto ciò che riguarda anche solo lontanamente l'islam, e finalmente la finiamo con l'ipocrisia che la religione non c'entra nulla
> beninteso, i luoghi di culto o le associazioni culturali etc. di qualsiasi tipo in tempi normali non andrebbero controllate in modo pesante, il fatto è che appunto ormai alla luce dei fatti è indispensabile farlo, secondo me


su questo concordo...pensa io vivo vicino al Vaticano  e prendo la metro A per andare a lavoro... la linea di metro che passa per i Musei Vaticani e la stazione Termini...

non c'è UN CONTROLLO. uno.  

io ce rido ma.....


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti ben riposta, quoto tutto quello che hai scritto


allora anche io ho grande fiducia in te, quoto tutto pure io


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il razzismo... razzismo è sostenere che una determinata razza biologicamente è inferiore ad un'altra... non c'entra proprio nulla con la critica ad un modello culturale o religioso. Potrò dire che il nazismo si basava su un'ideologia di merda, o per questo divento razzista verso i tedeschi?



ma infatti ieri ho scritto che forse tra qualche annetto chi difende ora l'islam sarà considerato negazionista, chissà...

o forse nei forni i nazisti ci cuocevano le pizze?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti ieri ho scritto che forse tra qualche annetto chi difende ora l'islam sarà considerato negazionista, chissà...
> 
> *o forse nei forni i nazisti ci cuocevano le pizze*?


no disinfestavano I cadaveri pulciosi e tignosi che non lo sai?


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> su questo concordo...pensa io vivo vicino al Vaticano  e prendo la metro A per andare a lavoro... la linea di metro che passa per i Musei Vaticani e la stazione Termini...
> 
> non c'è UN CONTROLLO. uno.
> 
> io ce rido ma.....



e allora dov'è il razzismo?
se il "tuo" luogo di culto sforna terroristi, io se riesco te lo impedisco con ogni mezzo


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e allora dov'è il razzismo?
> se il "tuo" luogo di culto sforna terroristi, io se riesco te lo impedisco con ogni mezzo


Infatti il razzismo non c'entra proprio nulla... nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è una parola citata a sproposito, quasi sempre da chi sta sopra i 50mila euro di imponibile.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Luglio 2015)

*comunque*

mi mancava quella del reverend Camden pedofilo...
shocking, ma manco troppo...


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no disinfestavano I cadaveri pulciosi e tignosi che non lo sai?



quelle erano le docce...
i crucchi hanno sempre avuto una capacità tecnica invidiabile, e infatti anche lì avevano costituito una sorta di catena di montaggio dello sterminio


----------



## Caciottina (1 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quelle erano le docce...
> i crucchi hanno sempre avuto una capacità tecnica invidiabile, e infatti anche lì avevano costituito una sorta di catena di montaggio dello sterminio


le docce per I vivi, I forni per I morti....
piero terracina lavorava nei forni e mi racconto' certi episodi ch ti toglono la gioia di vivere


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> le docce per I vivi, I forni per I morti....
> *piero terracina* lavorava nei forni e mi racconto' certi episodi ch ti toglono la gioia di vivere


Chi?


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


è un sopravvissuto ai lager.


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> spesso quando si parla di islam e di shari'a si prende in considerazione la questione omofobia, che poi è quella che più di tutte accomuna le religioni.
> sono d'accordo con te quando dici che quelle esecuzioni sono poi derivazioni/derive, ma non ci sono mica solo quelle.
> *in iran, qualche anno fa, le persone venivano arrestate perché non seguivano i codici di abbigliamento*.
> chissà cosa succedeva loro.
> ...


solo i poveracci
i ricconi invece vivono all'occidentale, anzi esasperano la vita all'occidentale
http://www.qnm.it/attualita/fotogallery/i-ragazzi-ricchi-di-teheran_11423.html


----------



## Caciottina (1 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi?


uno degli italiani sopravvissuti ad Auschwitz. lo conobbi durante il viaggio ad Auschwitz-birkenau-monowitz. insieme a lui c erano slomo venezia, sami modiano e le sorelle Bucci, salvate da Mengele perche scambiate per gemelle (per quanto possa sembrare assurdo)


----------



## Flavia (1 Luglio 2015)

si sono molto preoccupata
sulla 7 ho visto la santanchè
è sempre più plasticosa
mi sono spaventata!


----------



## Fantastica (1 Luglio 2015)

Lo so che il razzismo NON c'entra niente.
Ma ce lo farebbero c'entrare, perché l'ignoranza è grande e ci si può speculare sopra, ecco cosa intendevo.

Sono derive che mi spaventano, questo volevo dire. 
Si comincia con i musulmani, poi... non c'è limite al peggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sono molto preoccupata
> sulla 7 ho visto la santanchè
> è sempre più plasticosa
> mi sono spaventata!


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sono molto preoccupata
> sulla 7 ho visto la santanchè
> *è sempre più plasticosa*
> mi sono spaventata!


allora è matura... bisogna rimediare un detonatore


----------



## Flavia (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora è matura... bisogna rimediare un detonatore


bocca mia statti zitta
non sai dove la spedirei...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> bocca mia statti zitta
> non sai dove la spedirei...


quoto :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora è matura... bisogna rimediare un detonatore


Basta un fiammifero mi sa


----------



## Flavia (2 Luglio 2015)

si ma poi l'ambiente?
l'inquinamento conseguente
botox e silicone in quanti anni
si degradano?
sono una vipera lo so!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si ma poi l'ambiente?
> l'inquinamento conseguente
> botox e silicone in quanti anni
> si degradano?
> sono una vipera lo so!


ma si degradano ?


----------



## Flavia (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma si degradano ?


stai cercando di dirmi
che ce la dobbiamo tenere a vota
a mo' di mummia?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> stai cercando di dirmi
> che ce la dobbiamo tenere a vota
> a mo' di mummia?


Non sono esperta in materia ma ho dei dubbi sul fatto che sia completamente degradabile :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sono esperta in materia ma ho dei dubbi sul fatto che sia completamente degradabile :rotfl:


ma si che lo è... nient'altro che un ammasso informe di materiale organico comunemente detto merda


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma si che lo è... nient'altro che un ammasso informe di materiale organico comunemente detto merda


OT

ti cerca la tua signora sul treddì del cibo

fine OT


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> 
> ti cerca la tua signora sul treddì del cibo
> 
> fine OT


volo! :up:


----------



## Flavia (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma si che lo è... nient'altro che un ammasso informe di materiale organico comunemente detto merda


Come cantava il grande De Andre'
 dai diamanti non nasce niente
 ma dal letane nasconoi fior
Speriamo in bene allira


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Come cantava il grande De Andre'
> dai diamanti non nasce niente
> ma dal letane nasconoi fior
> Speriamo in bene allira


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Come cantava il grande De Andre'
> dai diamanti non nasce niente
> ma dal letane nasconoi fior
> Speriamo in bene allira


se l'avesse conosciuta, l'avrebbe vista come l'eccezione alla sua regola


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se l'avesse conosciuta, l'avrebbe vista come l'eccezione alla sua regola


la sapete quella del terrorista sull'autobus? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

della Santanchè, ovvio..


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Però*



banshee ha detto:


> la sapete quella del terrorista sull'autobus? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> della Santanchè, ovvio..


Però la santanchè ha il suo perchè...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però la santanchè ha il suo perchè...


io la trovo disgustosa, ma sono donna. non faccio testo


----------



## brenin (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però la santanchè ha il suo perchè...


Tutti i suoi perchè, ma non nel momento della digestione........


----------



## brenin (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io la trovo disgustosa, ma sono donna. non faccio testo


Mi associo,pur essendo uomo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> io la trovo disgustosa, ma sono donna. non faccio testo


A quell'aria....e poi è una che al cazzo da del tu sicuro...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi associo,pur essendo uomo.


cafona, siliconata e con la profondità di una pozzanghera..


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> cafona, siliconata e con la profondità di una pozzanghera..


Ha un bel culo...


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha un bel culo...


:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: beata lei!


----------



## brenin (2 Luglio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha un bel culo...


De gustibus..... però sembra la classica rompi.... per cui,a prescindere dalle (dubbie) doti fisiche..... me ne starei alla larga....  egoisticamente spero se ne resti per sempre a Roma.....


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2015)

*SI*



brenin ha detto:


> De gustibus..... però sembra la classica rompi.... per cui,a prescindere dalle (dubbie) doti fisiche..... me ne starei alla larga....  egoisticamente spero se ne resti per sempre a Roma.....


Ma non è che devo sposarmela,e che mi piace ammutolire a modo mio...le rompi....


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> la sapete quella del terrorista sull'autobus? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> della Santanchè, ovvio..


no, racconta


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, racconta


quando ci fu il disastro aereo della Germanwings, sta fenomena scrisse su Twitter: "che origini hanno i piloti dell'*autobus* caduto?"

ovviamente è stato un refuso, il correttore automatico dello smartphone, però lei evidentemente aveva troppa fretta di twittare il suo bel tweet discriminatorio e non se ne accorse :rotfl: l'ha lasciato così ..

l'abbiamo fatta nera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Quella con il nome occultato sono io 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non potevo non risponderle.


una roba come 10.000 tweet di perculaggini le abbiamo fatto :up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Quella con il nome occultato sono io View attachment 10549
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non potevo non risponderle.
> 
> ...


Per me lei e il suo tipo bevono sangue.


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me lei* e il suo tipo *bevono sangue.


intendi quell'altro pozzo di scienza del suo compagno?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quando ci fu il disastro aereo della Germanwings, sta fenomena scrisse su Twitter: "che origini hanno i piloti dell'*autobus* caduto?"
> 
> ovviamente è stato un refuso, il correttore automatico dello smartphone, però lei evidentemente aveva troppa fretta di twittare il suo bel tweet discriminatorio e non se ne accorse :rotfl: l'ha lasciato così ..
> 
> l'abbiamo fatta nera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


madonna che rincoglionita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> intendi quell'altro pozzo di scienza del suo compagno?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nosferatu


----------



## banshee (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nosferatu


è proprio il caso in cui Dio li fa e poi se ne dimentica.. e quelli s'accoppiano :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nosferatu


vabbè... mo' non offendiamo il principe delle tenebre  comunque si, è spiccicato :singleeye:


----------

